# Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer



## Ralle 24 (1. Januar 2007)

Mehrfach wurde der Wunsch an uns herangetragen, die jeweiligen Threads etwas mehr On Topic zu halten. Um die Off Topic Beiträge nicht im Nirwana verschwinden zu lassen, haben wir jetzt diesen Thread - in Anlehnung an den bewährten Off Topic Thread im Anglerlatein Forum - eingerichtet. Hierhin werden wir zukünftig alle Off Topics verschieben, sofern diese einen inhaltlichen Sinn haben. Reine Stänkerbeiträge, Beleidigungen oder sonstwie gegen die Boardregeln verstoßende Beiträge werden nach wie vor gelöscht.

Gleichzeitig werden wir in den oben festgetackerten Erfahrungsberichten etwas aufräumen. Aus Gründen der Übersicht sollen dort nur die Berichte und sinnvolle Ergänzungen dazu ( die werden wir dann zusammenlegen ) enthalten sein. So ist es leichter, gezielt Informationen abzufragen.

Natürlich können und sollen über die Berichte auch Diskussionen geführt oder Fragen gestellt werden. Dies kann in einem separaten Thema gerne geschehen.

Euer Mod-Team


----------



## Feederman77 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber dieser Thread ist eigentlich dazu da, bereits aus der Praxis gewonnene Erfahrungen mit Karpfenruten mit anderen zu teilen...
> 
> ... ein jeweils neuer Thread für FRAGEN ist daher wohl die bessere und passendere Wahl... #h


 

Hallo Pilkman und @ll,

ich habe eine Spro Strategy Fuji Carp mit einem wahnsinnig schönen Metallschraubrollenhalter, 

40 er Startring
Parabolische Aktion
2,75-3,0 lb.

Ich muss sagen einwandfrei die Rute war zwar teuer
Aber meines Erachtes Qualitativ perfekt.

Hast Du Erfahrungen mit der Rute gemacht ? Oder kenn jemand
diesen "abnormen" Schraubrollenhalter an den nur "Riesenrollen" passen ? 

Ich verzweifle nähmlich eine passende Rolle zu finden, der Fuß muß ganz dick sein.

Könnt Ihr für mein Rütchen eine Rolle Empfehlen ???

Liebe Grüße


----------



## addicted (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hast du ein Bild von dem Rollenhalter?


----------



## Feederman77 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Tach gesagt schaumal hier habe ich ein Bild vion diesem Schraubrollenhalter.

Auf dem Bild ist aber eine andere Rute abgebildet.
Die Daiwarollen scheinen ja zu passen. Aber hey Brandungsrollen an dieser Rute naja ...... nicht wirklich Stilecht.


Grüße Robert



Das Recht an dem Bild hält http://www.karpfenfreunde.de/
(Der Rechteinhaber möchte nicht, dass das Bild hier eingestellt wird. Habe das daher gelöscht, Thomas9904)


----------



## addicted (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Die Daiwarollen scheinen ja zu passen. Aber hey Brandungsrollen an dieser Rute naja ...... nicht wirklich Stilecht.
> 
> 
> Grüße Robert



Wenn du meinst....


----------



## Feederman77 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Wie siehts bei Dir aus fischst Du eher mit Big Bait Runnern
der diesen Long Cast Rollen ( Brandungsrollen)

Gibt es ne Rolle die Du mir empfehlen könntest. ???

Die Rute ist ein Traum in Sachen Ausstattung, Drill und Optik.

Vielleicht fischt einer von Euch die gleiche Rute, was haltet Ihr Ihr ??? leider finde ich im Web nur sehr wenige Info´s


Grüße Robert


----------



## gigg (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hab 2 Chub Outcast gekauft für 200,-€ plus Versand.
12 ft, 3,o Ib. Sehr schlanke und leichte Ruten und eine Klasse besser als meine Fox Worrior XT.
Und - lebenslange Garantie!


----------



## Maaartins (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Leute!
Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen Mit den Fox Micron Eos R inklusive dem Empfänger gesammelt? Lohnt sich die Investition in diese recht teuren Geräte? Mein Händler hat mir auch dieses Fox Micron RX blue Set für 599€ angeboten. Welche Bissanzeiger sind besser bzw. empfehlenswerter? Die Eos oder die RX?? 

Gruß #g Martin


----------



## Pilkman (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

@ Maaartins

Deine Frage geht hier vermutlich unter, da es ja um Berichte bereits gesammelter Erfahrungen mit Bissanzeigern geht... #h

´n Extrathread kommt vermutlich besser...


----------



## Maaartins (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hast Recht.
Ich bitte um Vergebung für mein Fehlverhalten.  
Dachte nur, daß ich hier auch die meißten Erfahrungswerte antreffe. Aber ich werd´s gleich mal versuchen.


----------



## Tado (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Mal ne kurze frage hat jemand info über die Fox SXV?Würd sie gerne meinem Neffen kaufen weis aber net so genau ob sie den gewissen Wetterbediengungen standhalten?


----------



## jaegermeister89 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

sry .....Balzer (3 ibs , 13 fuß) diese RUTE...


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



jaegermeister89 schrieb:


> ... 3,5 ibs ... 3 ibs ....



Hi,

wofür steht denn die Abkürzung "ibs" bei Dir?! Ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel... |kopfkrat


----------



## jaegermeister89 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

sry hab lbs nicht ibs gemeint hab mich verschrieben sry
dabei handelt es sich um die testkurve eine rute


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Oder kenn jemand
> diesen "abnormen" Schraubrollenhalter an den nur "Riesenrollen" passen ?
> Ich verzweifle nähmlich eine passende Rolle zu finden, der Fuß muß ganz dick sein.


No Problem, solche Probleme gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn jemand meint die Maße ändern zu müssen.
Der Tip heißt Unterlage: Am besten geht Leder, also richtig dickes Leder, dann sitzt die Rolle sogar noch besser auf einer 3mm Lederunterlage. 
Fuß auflegen, anzeichnen, ausschneiden. Bei Matchruten mit Schieberingrollenhalter war es oft die einzige gute Möglichkeit.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

also du kannst baitrunner und long cast auch in einem haben:

Shimano Big Baitrunner LC
            Power Aero
            Technium
            Ultegra
Daiwa    Infinity

Das sind jetzt die gängigsten Modelle die mir einfallen. Alle mit Freilauf und einem Weitwurf-Spulenkopf.


----------



## addicted (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Abyss und vorallem Shimano Thunnus #6


----------



## Laslo (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo,




> Karpfengebet
> 
> 
> Karpfen unser im Gewässer,
> ...


 
AMEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNN


das find ich mal richtig gut |muahah: 

Gruß
Laslo


----------



## Feederman77 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> No Problem, solche Probleme gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn jemand meint die Maße ändern zu müssen.
> Der Tip heißt Unterlage: Am besten geht Leder, also richtig dickes Leder, dann sitzt die Rolle sogar noch besser auf einer 3mm Lederunterlage.
> Fuß auflegen, anzeichnen, ausschneiden. Bei Matchruten mit Schieberingrollenhalter war es oft die einzige gute Möglichkeit.


 
Super Tip !!!!

Es sitzt Bomben fest !!!  Danke man !!!
Ich hatte schon allen möglichen kram probiert. Aber das Leder
genau das richtige material ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Sehr geil , jetzt hab ich doch gleich ein ordendliches Grinsen auf den Backen. Habe einen alten Schuh zerschnitten !!!

und siehe da => sitzt. !!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Februar 2007)

Fischt und füttert heutzutage eigentlich noch wer *Kartoffel* auf Karpfen?


----------



## carp-hunter82 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@ punkarpfen
-Man braucht keine zweitklassige Karpfenrute, wenn man   bereits eine gute Hechtrute hat.
-Eine 100 Euro Rute wirft das Blei auch nicht 150 Meter (wo die Karpfen meist eh nicht sind).




geb dir recht aber du merkst schon den unterschied zwischen einer guten rute und ner billigen. 
150m sind aber net viel, es sei den du fischst mit 500g bleien dann kommst du net so weit. aber 80-160g werf ich dir alle mal 150m.


@ zanderfänger 

Klar kartoffeln gehen immernoch zumindest am see, habe letztes jahr einige gute fische landen können 3kg-17,5kg. am fluss sind boilies besser da sie sich nicht so leicht vom haken lösen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=15018


----------



## Baddy89 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Das will ich mal sehen, die 150 m ^^ 

Aber wozu, wenn die Karpfen eh selten dort sind.

(Kenne sehr wenige Gewässer, bei denen dies der Fall ist.)


----------



## Pike79 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



> 80-160g werf ich dir alle mal 150m.


 
Wenn sich da mal nicht jemand maßlos überschätzt! #6 

Mfg, Markus


----------



## argon08 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

sorry leute aber ihr macht eine super beschreibung mit sinnlosem blabla kaputt


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Die Wurfweiten die manche Leute meinen zu werfen sind oftmals recht subjektiv. Hat man Gegenwind oder einen Boilie am Haar (was beim Angeln vorkommen soll) wirft man längst nicht so weit.
Bezieht man das Loten und Füttern mit ein, macht es eh wenig Sinn auf Distanzen über 80 - 90m zu fischen (ich schaff es zumindest nicht). Aber wie gesagt, man überwift die Fische häufig.
@ argon: danke!


----------



## Ronen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Mahlzeit,

kann man den No Knot eigentlich auch so binden, dass man die Haarlänge variieren kann... bzw geht das überhaupt? Ich denke es schonmal gehört zu haben!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@ Rob: Ja, das zeigt Dieter Martens im Karpfenangeln an großen Naturseen und in den Rute und Rolle Sonderheften wird es auch gezeigt. Man befestigt Haar mit einem Stopperknoten an dem Vorfach. ich habe das ein paar mal ausprobiert und bin zum knotless Knot zurückgekehrt, weil sich die Haarlänge bei einigen Würfen verstellt hat.


----------



## carp-hunter82 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

So zu meinen 150m die ich werfe.


Ich angele öfter mal oberhalb der schleuse in eddersheim(Hattersheim a.Main). da ist ein sportplatz an dem ein poller steht (In der Schifffahrt ist ein *Poller* ein kurzer Pfahl aus Metall oder Holz zum Festmachen eines Schiffes) von dort aus werfe ich bis auf die andere seite=166,5m. wer mir das nicht glauben mag der darf mich sehr gerne mal beim angeln besuchen.
werde rein posten wann ich das nächste mal gehe. da mom hochwasser ist dauert es denke ich noch so 4 wochen. bei interesse bitte melden. 

THX CarpHunter82


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



martin k schrieb:


> ... Filmdosen ...



... benutze ich für Kleinteile immer noch gern. Möglichst die transparente Variante. #6



martin k schrieb:


> ... an meiner Liege habe ich Gurten eines alten Rucksackes befestigt...so kann ich diese nun praktisch am Rücken tragen ...



Die Idee muss ich mir mal praktisch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wenn sich die Liege auf dem Rücken nicht platzmäßig mit dem Futteral ins Gehege kommt, wäre das eine super Lösung. Andernfalls zumindest ein Trageriemen.



martin k schrieb:


> ... sind am Gewässer Bäume vorhanden, kann eine Hängematte die Liege ersetzen und eine Gewebeplane das Zelt  ...



Find ich ja echt witzig mit der Hängematte, exakt so sahen meine ersten Lager aus. Vielleicht find ich noch Photos, damals habe ich aber noch nicht digital photographiert... #6 :q
Also war die Idee gar nicht mal so exotisch...


----------



## Carpkiller07 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo,
Ich besitze die Revolution von Ultimate und die Global Carp von Spor,sind beide 3,60m und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.
Lassen sie beide leicht und pretzise auswerfen.|rolleyes


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Die haben beide ein super P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Kose (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hallo alle miteinander...

sagt mal...fischt hier keiner mehr mit Futterkorb auf Karpfen.
Angele mit Futterkorb auf ner 35 mono...nen 30cm 20er Vorfach dahinter und Mais (oder Frolic) am haar auf nen 6er am Ende...Fische mit ner Spro Rute und einer Spro Rolle...alles zusammen ca. 140€


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

35er Hauptschnur und ein 20er Vorfach?


----------



## Kose (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hehe...klingt komisch...ist aber so. Angle meistens an einem kleinen, feinen aber sehr stark überfischten See.
Da ist so ein dünnes Vorfach schon von Vorteil.
Die Karpfen dort sind allerhöchstens 80cm im Durchschnitt
eher 50-60 cm...und mit einer no-knot Verbindung ist mir auch noch nie was abgerissen#6


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Es kommt auf die Rute an. Manche 3lbs. Rute wirft wirklich nur bis 100g manche fast das doppelte. Ausserdem ist es entscheident, wie stark man durchzieht.

Richtig gut beißen die Karpfen hier ab Mai. Probier mal Würmer, Maden oder Frühstücksfleisch.


----------



## karpfenjäger (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Maaartins schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen Mit den Fox Micron Eos R inklusive dem Empfänger gesammelt? Lohnt sich die Investition in diese recht teuren Geräte? Mein Händler hat mir auch dieses Fox Micron RX blue Set für 599€ angeboten. Welche Bissanzeiger sind besser bzw. empfehlenswerter? Die Eos oder die RX??
> 
> Gruß #g Martin


 ich besitze die eos r mit funkbox und die sind einfach nur der hammer etwas teuer aber die hab alles was du willst !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrier (1. März 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

70 euro für ne rute sind mir zuviel Geld für die 60 kapfen in einem jahr die ich so rausziehe 
ich angel mit Brandungsruten   kann das gewicht weit werfen und beim einkurbeln von größeren kein problem 

hat mal 30 Euro bei lidl gekostet und ich kann auch mal zum brandungsangeln fahren

bloß die länge von 4,20 m stört am See

deshalb suche ich kostengünstige ruten aber auch gute zum Karpfen angeln, wer nicht !!
hat da jemand einen tipp??


----------



## 850trx (1. März 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Carrier schrieb:


> 70 euro für ne rute sind mir zuviel Geld für die 60 kapfen in einem jahr die ich so rausziehe
> ich angel mit Brandungsruten kann das gewicht weit werfen und beim einkurbeln von größeren kein problem
> 
> hat mal 30 Euro bei lidl gekostet und ich kann auch mal zum brandungsangeln fahren
> ...


Hi,
ab wann lohnen sich denn 70€-Ruten? 
Ab 300 Karpfen?
Übrigens, 60 Karpfen sind im Jahr an unseren Gewässern recht schwierig zu fangen.
Grüße
peter


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



850trx schrieb:


> ... übrigens, 60 Karpfen sind im Jahr an unseren Gewässern recht schwierig zu fangen.
> ...



... außer es handelt sich um Satzkarpfen.  :q :m


----------



## Hacker (3. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hey,

was sagt ihr yu der Kevin Nash Outlaw Xs bzw Fox Warrior  in Verbingung mit einer Dam Quick Super? Hätte an die 2.75 Lbs ausführungen gedacht. Einsatzgebiete sind Baggerseen die keine Hindernisse im Wasser haben. Fische kann man also in aller Ruhe ausdrillen.#


P.S Wo gibt es die Prologic für 50 € ich finde sie nur für 80€.


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Moin, taugt sicherlich was..Wenn du ausschliesslich an diesem Baggersee fischst und sagst es giebt keine Snags, warum also nicht noch feiner? So ne schöne 2pfund Rute hat doch was..Dazu noch ne gute Geflochtene oder als Ausgleich eine dicke Mono und du willst nie wieder was anderes!!


----------



## robi_N (7. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich hab da mal ne Frage. Also ich möchte mal gerne wissen, wie man Swinger genau einsetzt und ob das auch für meine Zwecke was wäre.
Ich bin kein Karpfenangler aber wollte mal den Versuchen beim Feedern am Rhein Swinger einzusetzen.
Ich fische am Rhein HeavyFeederruten eine von Browning und eine von Berkley. Meistens mit einem Futterkorb zwischen 100g und 250g. 
Meine Ruten stelle ich in einen Tripod oder Dreibein in einem winken von ca. 80° zum Wasser also ziemlich steil nach oben.

Nun die frage, ist es ratsam in dieser Situartion Swinger einzusetzen?
Ich angeln immer mit E-Bissanzeigern und Freilaufrolle. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das ich nicht alle Bisse wirklich mitbekomme. Können Swinger da aushelfen und welche würdet Ihr da empfehlen?
Hab mir schon mal einiges hier durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das wenn überhaupt Swinger eingesetzt werden können dann die Euroswinger von Fox. Sehe ich das richtig?
Gebt mir mal bitte ein paar Tips. Ach ja und ne kurze Erklärung wie das ganze funktioniert wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Danke schon mal. Petri Heil für alle die ans Wasser kommen!

Gruß der robi_N


----------



## fantazia (8. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Fischt und füttert heutzutage eigentlich noch wer *Kartoffel* auf Karpfen?


zu 90% fische ich nur mit kartoffeln auf karpfen.ausser im frühjahr.da nehm ich lieber mais.


----------



## punkarpfen (8. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@ Robi: Das Geld für die Swinger kannst du dir sparen. Swinger sollen vor allem Fallbisse (Fisch schwimmt auf den Angler zu) anzeigen. Der Bissanzeiger bei Feedern ist doch die Rutenspitze, die Sensibler als elektr. Bissanzeiger ist.


----------



## sorgiew (13. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich hab mir jetzt mal spontan ein no name produkt im internet gekauft, aber ich habe zur zeit wirklich keine ahnung auf was es ankommt.



Bin schon mal gespannt wie es ist und ich werde es dann einfach einem praxistest unterziehen damit ich mal eine ahnung habe wie es meinem bedürfnisen gerecht wird.


ich sag jetzt einfach mal das es lehrgeld sein wird das ich jetzt zahle ;-)


http://my.ricardo.ch:80/accdb/viewitem.asp?IDI=502259528


----------



## BuzzMoody (13. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt einfach mal das es lehrgeld sein wird das ich jetzt zahle ;-)


Mit der Einstellung "Lehrgeld" zu zahlen hätte ich sicher kein Pod ersteigert, aber jedem das seine. Im Endeffekt macht es ein brauchbares Pod nur teurer, denn wer billig kauft,..usw.


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Tut mir leid das mit lehrgeld war jetzt mal blöd ausgedrückt.

Trotz alldem hat mich das jetzt ziemlich verunsichert und ich hab das Teil schon weiterverkauft (hab es noch nicht einmal bekommen)

Jetzt nochmal meine frage: auf was soll ich achten wenn ich ein rod pod kaufe - was ist besser 3beine oder lieber ein standfestes das vorne und hinten angestützt ist.

Mir wär wichtig das es einfach nicht allzu fummelig zum aufstellen ist  - denn ich fahre oft erst abends an den see nur mit einer kopflampe bewaffnet. 

Es geht halt auch darum das wenn ich so um 200 euro investiere das teil nicht nach einem jahr den geist aufgibt. 

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen auf was soll ich beim kauf achten!


Ich habe zwar einen händler mit einem super fachwissen und der auch sehr kollegial mit den preisen ist ( sagt dir von hausaus was schrot ist und was zu gebrauchen ist) - aber ich will doch mit etwas grundwissen dort hingehen.


ach ja was mir eigentlich jetzt mal vom optischen her sehr gut gefallen hat ist das sky pod von fox

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-SKY-POD-3er-...yZ139466QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

grüsse wolf


----------



## smith1337 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@pilkman: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du hier in den heimischen Gewässern unterwegs bist!? (bin noch nich lange in diesem Forum) kriegst es denn mit dem goalpost-aufbau gehändelt die Ruten auch im Wasser ordentlich hoch zu stellen ( über Schilf etc.)?


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ... kriegst es denn mit dem goalpost-aufbau gehändelt die Ruten auch im Wasser ordentlich hoch zu stellen ( über Schilf etc.)?



Über Schilf hinweg zu angeln finde ich relativ sinnfrei, ich stelle in solchen Fällen die Ruten lieber gleich vor dem Schilf ab - für´s Drillen ist´s darüber hinaus auch einfacher. Am besten dann aber mit Einzelbanksticks arbeiten, so dass man sauber links und recht wegziehen kann.


----------



## smith1337 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Über Schilf hinweg zu angeln finde ich relativ sinnfrei.



is es auch! aber leider nicht immer anders möglich, sei es weil nur ´ne eng Passage im schilf ist und man den platz dann für boot bzw den besten Kumpel (der ja auch angeln will) braucht. da bleibt einem dann oft nur die Ruten dicht ans Schilf und möglichst drüber hinweg (wenn`s vorm Schilf zu tief ist). habe das Problem letztes Jahr leider gehabt, deshalb frage ich


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@ pilkman 

das sieht ja jetzt mal ganz gut aus und ist mir eigentlich auch auf anhieb symphatisch - super fotos werde mich gleich mal erkundigen wie das bei meinem händler so ausshieht.

grüsse wolf


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

so hab mal mit meinem Händler Rücksprache gehalten.

Er meinte er hat einige hier (preise nach oben offen) 

Er hat auch einen nachbau vom grand snyper (super quali, super stabil aus knieroster)
Er hatte bis jetzt noch keine reklamationen und sie gehen weg wie die warmen semmeln.

Er hat erst wieder 8 stück bestellt, die in 14 tagen eintreffen sollten.

Da ich aber erst wieder nach den ostern dort bin legt er mir mal eines unverbindlich weg - na ich bin schon mal gespannt


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ... er hat auch einen nachbau vom grand snyper (super quali, super stabil aus knieroster)  ...



Frag ihn mal, ob dieser Nachbau von Quantum ist... #h

http://www.carp.de/tackle/rodpods/world_championship/index.shtml


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich denke schon 


hat gesagt es hat grosse schrauben aus plastik die bombenfest halten - steht aber kein preis dabei 


ich werd das gleich mal googlen 



was hältst du davon?


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ... was hältst du davon?



Preislich steht die Edelstahlversion meist zwischen 250 und 300 Euro in den Shops - da dürfte preislich aber was gehen.
Minuspunkte sind das wirklich hohe Gewicht von fast 10 Kilo und dass KEINE anderen Stormpoles oder Banksticks verwendet werden können, sondern nur die im Lieferumfang befindlichen.


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

er hat mir als preis 199 euros angegeben hat aber gemeint das das absluter spezial - messepreis ist


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



sorgiew schrieb:


> er hat mir als preis 199 euros angegeben ...



Also für den Preis kann man durchaus überlegen.... :q #6


----------



## daKopfi (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Warum brauchst du den unbedingt ein Funk Set ??
2-3 gute Bissanzeiger kriegste für 200 locker!


----------



## punkarpfen (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich würde eher das Cygnet nehmen. Die Kopie ist nicht schlecht, aber kommt für mich nicht an das Original ran.


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Über Schilf hinweg zu angeln finde ich relativ sinnfrei, ich stelle in solchen Fällen die Ruten lieber gleich vor dem Schilf ab - für´s Drillen ist´s darüber hinaus auch einfacher. Am besten dann aber mit Einzelbanksticks arbeiten, so dass man sauber links und recht wegziehen kann.


 


pilkman sei doch so nett und erkläre mir einem nicht rod pod besitzer aber bald kaufen werder was genau das ganze fachchinesisch heisst (goalpostaufbau, Highpod, kleines Pool- bzw. Stegpod )


was sind da die unterschiede?????|kopfkrat


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

#d so schluss mit lustig ich bin schon ganz nervös und kann höchstwahrscheinlich vor lauter rod pods nicht schlafen
eine Ansprüche sind:


Ein Wackelfreies rod pod 


Ein Leicht handzuhabendes rod pod 


ein rod pod das man auch mal im dunkeln oder mit wenig licht aufbauen kann


ein rod pod das keine 600 euronen kostet


ein rod pod das ein paar jahre übersteht nicht nur saisonal ist


ein rod pod das jetzt nicht unbedingt in extremen winkeln stehen muss 



ein rod pod das nicht gleich kippt sobald man eine seitliche rute entfernt 



ein rod pod das ich nach dem gewitter nicht im wasser suchen muss - oder an land 



einfach ein unkompliziertes teil das vielleicht etwas mehr kostet aber dafür einen für länger begleitet.



jetzt habe ich mal drei teile gesehen die mir doch sehr symphatisch sind auch dank euren tipps und recherchen im internet 



Cygnet Grand Snyper


Fox Sky Pod


und das mir bis jetzt am besten gefällt (eben bis jetzt hab noch keine meinungen) da es stabil aussieht und auch einfach handzuhaben scheint das:

*Carp-Sounder''Mustang Rod Pod RPI 120 Edelstahl''*
​bin schon mal auf eure meinung gespannt ich probier jetzt mal zu schlafen ohne das ich von rod pods oder buzzer bars oder banksticks träume  



grüsse an alle 


wolf


----------



## Ronen (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Wenns Dir hilft, ich habe bezüglich Deiner geplanten Neuanschaffung diese Seite gefunden!

LINK


----------



## fisch2080 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Kennt jemand das Fox X Pod oder das neue Fox Trek Pod???
Bin seid einem Jahr in einem neuen Verein und habe bisher ein Rod Pod aus Edelstahl das auch als High-Pod zu benutzen ist. Jetzt sieht es leider so aus das es viele Plätze gibt die nicht leicht zu begehen sind. Daher würde ich gerne mit meinem 75 Liter Rucksack den Ruten und meinem Karpfenstuhl loswandern.
Das große Pod ist leider unhandlich. An den Stellen brauche ich auch kein High-Pod, daher meine Auswahl. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen damit...

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

dann nimm, wie pilkman schon öfter gepostet hat, den goalpost-aufbau... ohne viel schnick-schnack... wenn du eh kein highpod brauchst und es "leicht" werden soll, is das doch die schnellste (evtl. auch beste) Lösung


----------



## addicted (15. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Sehr schön, Markus, machst deinem Ruf wieder alle Ehre.

Könnte man fasst anpinnen oder einen Carphunting-Basics-Thread starten.







hier noch nen Snyper mit langen Sticks im tieferen Wasser.


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@ Addicted

Geiles Pic mit schöner Stimmung! #6

PS:
THX - Ich kann ja ´nen Link in den Thread reinposten, der schon oben angePNt ist.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@ addicted: Echt ein geiles Bild. Ich musste das Pod erst suchen.


----------



## sorgiew (16. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@pilkman


vielen dank für die erklärung ist jetzt wirklich idiotensicher - da kenne ich mich auch aus #6 





wollte jetzt vielleicht noch wissen ob einer mit diesem teil erfahrungen hat hab zwar schon einen super link bekommen wollte aber die erklärung von jemanden der das teil besitzt!

http://www.carp.de/tackle/rodpods/carpsounder/index.shtml


----------



## wolf (16. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Moin,

eine deutliche Bissanzeige bekommst du mit dem Pieper (swinger) nur, wenn der komplette Schnurzug des beißenden Fisches über den Pieper (bzw. Swinger) läuft. 
Feederruten sind hier extrem kontraproduktiv - anstelle den Pieper (Swinger) zu alarmieren, wird einfach nur dieSpitze krumm. 

gruß


----------



## addicted (16. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ addicted: Echt ein geiles Bild. Ich musste das Pod erst suchen.



Mein Kescher sieht man auch, wenn mans weiss |rolleyes |wavey:


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

was haltet ihr denn von dem ultimate culture adjusta rod pod....mein kumpel hat den und der ist auch von preis her mit 60 euros vertretbar...ich find auch die verschlusslösungen ohne schrauben echt gut, obwohl ich nich weiß woe langlebig sowas ist...sagr mal eure meinungen

mfg christian


----------



## sorgiew (18. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

es steht für alle die sich eine neues rod pod,ein gebrauchtes oder noch nie eines bessesenes haben ,; rod pod zulegen wollen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Pilkman schrieb:


> Für die Rutenablage gibt´s einige Möglichkeiten:
> 
> *Einzelbanksticks*
> 
> ...


----------



## bennie (18. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

sieht sehr interessant aus, ist es das high pod oder das normale? bei den händlerpics hab ich diese möglichkeit nie für möglich gehalten...


----------



## AK74 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

bennie
oben steht etwas umgebaut#6


----------



## sorgiew (19. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@murmeli1965  hast du vielleicht pics vom rod pod würd mich mal interessieren wie das teil voll aufgebaut mit allem drumherum aussieht.



vielen dank wolf


----------



## Calimero (19. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Hallo! hätte auch mal ne frage an alle boardies...
glaub die passt ganz gut in das thema!
überlege mir schon seit längerer zeit mir weitwurfrollen anzuschaffen (fische derzeit shimano baitrunner aero und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden...)
in meine engere auswahl sind die daiwa emblem xt 5500 und die daiwa emcast evo carp 5500 gefallen.
sollte ich also auf die altbewährte technik der xt setzen (dafür aber abstriche in kauf nehmen wie zb keine aluspule und keine ersatzspule) oder sollte ich auf die neuere (evtl. nicht so robuste?!) technik der evo carp setzen (dafür aber aluspule, ersatzspule und unzählige [evtl. überflüssige] kugellager)?? ...ach ja, würde beide für ca. € 80/stk. bekommen.

danke im voraus für eure antworten! 
natürlich bin ich auch für andere (rollen)vorschläge offen!

LG Calimero


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi,
habe ich noch nie fotografiert.|uhoh: 
Ich baue es morgen mal auf und mach mal en pic.
Bis denne.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## sorgiew (19. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

:l he supi und vielen dank


spiele mich schwer mit dem gedanken auch so eines zu nehmen


grüsse wolf


----------



## wolf (19. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Gegenfrage:
Was nützen dir zig Alu-Ersatzspulen, wenn das Mutterschiff inzwischen verreckt ist?

Du sprichst doch gerade die "altbewährte Technik" der XT an; immerhin hat sie es ja zu einem Comeback geschafft, obwohl sie eigentlich längst abgewickelt hätte sein sollen.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## punkarpfen (19. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

@ Calimero: Du hast deine Rollenproblematik schon gut erkannt und die Vor- und Nachteile sehr treffend formuliert. Prinzipiell würde ich dir zu der XT raten. Das ist klar die höherwertigere Rolle! Es sei denn du benötigst für deine Angelei mehrere Ersatzspulen, dann würde die Emblem einfach zu teuer werden. 
Kugellager und Aluspule sind längst nicht so wichtig. Die Evo Carp wurde auf den Wintermessen für 50 Euro gehandelt.


----------



## Calimero (19. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

....danke für die antworten!
Denke ich werde bei den xts bleiben.... eine ersatzspule wär zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber zur not gehts auch ohne!
@wolf: mit dem stabilen mutterschiff hast du eindeutig recht!!

€ 50 ist echt ein schnäppchen! kennt viell. irgendwer nen onlineshop oder nen shop in wien (und umgebung) wo ich die xt 5500 so günstig erstehen kann???

thanxxx


----------



## aalbirne (19. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Petri an euch alle, bin neu hier im Forum und wünsche euch ne erfolgreiche Angelsaison ´07


----------



## sorgiew (19. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

super rob danke |bla: 




Ich glaube der threat ist eine hilfe für alle die sich mit einem rod pod beschäftigen.


das cygnet grand snyper kommt mit sicherheit in die engere auswahl. 
aber ich bin schon gespannt auf die bilder von murmeli1965

Das RPI 120 von Carp-Sounder ist zur zeit mein absoluter top favourit.


bin wirklich schon gespannt

danke noch mal an alle


----------



## Bartelman (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit den Bissanzeiger Cormoran Corbas 2000 gemacht?


----------



## rob (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

man das ist ja ein krasses teil:m
sieht nicht schlecht aus!
lg rob


----------



## sorgiew (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ALSO das ist doch mal was muss schon sagen gefällt mir sehr gut - und mit 200 euronen bist du ja auch noch gut weggekommen.


vielen dank für die pics - das erleichtert mir mit sicherheit meine kaufentscheidung


----------



## sorgiew (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

sag mal murmeli gibt es auch schwachstellen?

oder ist das teil mit dem gelieferten zubehör perfekt?

ich denke mal du würdest auf kein anderes umsteigen oder?


----------



## sorgiew (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Ja, und umsteigen werde ich wohl so schnell nicht.
> Das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis ist halt spitze.:vik:


 

aber ich finde 200 ist ein super preis habe mit meinem händler geredet und der meinte ca 350 euro aber verhandelbar


----------



## sorgiew (24. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@stephan 

soll eigentlich für alles sein - sowohl für längere zeit auf grossen seen vor und hinter einem schilfgürtel und auf sandbänken sowie auch bei kurzen nachtansitzen von 2 bis 3 stunden. Es muss auch am po oder am ebro einsatzbereit sein.

das problem dabei ist das ich nicht auf ein allzu günstiges zurückgreifen will das mir nach 1 oder 2 jahren zu wenig ist - oder kaputt sondern es sollte ein solides sein das seine investition auch 10 oder 15 jahre lohnen würde.


ich weiss es ist ein bisschen ein faible von mir aber ich habe schon oft auf günstiges material zurückgegriffen da es schnell schnell gehen musste und war dann doch enttäuscht da das nicht so funktioniert hat wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Im endeffekt zahlte ich dann mehr und bin am selben teil hockengeblieben da nicht ausreichend oder schon kaputt da die quali einfach nicht gestimmt hat.



viele grüsse 


wolf


----------



## energiekarpfen (31. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

HabeHallo Boardies
Habe seit einem Jahr die Askon UXT Bissanzeiger .Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ob Stromverbrauch oder Wasserschutz alles bestens.
Habe mal noch ne frage ? Suche für die UXT noch ein Funksystem. Könntet Ihr dabei helfen


----------



## Gunnar. (31. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Helfen? klar doch!!

Askon- RBS : die passende Funkbox zum anstöpseln für 99,95€
oder , gleich das Askon Funkset für 129,95€


----------



## Baddy89 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nun, eigentlich gibt es 2 Wichtige Gründe ne Funksounderbox zu benutzen, Die möglichkeit 200m von den Ruten zu sein gehört eher nicht dazu.
> 
> Fall 1: 20.000 Bissanzeiger piepsen rings um den See, weil die meisten Sonntagsangler zu blöd oder zu faul sind diese beim Ruten ablegen auszuschalten.
> Wars jetzt der eigene oder der vom Nachbarn?
> ...



Wie schaltest du nen Exori Beast Anzeiger beim Rutenablegen ab ?


----------



## karpfen-stephan (3. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



sorgiew schrieb:


> @stephan
> 
> soll eigentlich für alles sein - sowohl für längere zeit auf grossen seen vor und hinter einem schilfgürtel und auf sandbänken sowie auch bei kurzen nachtansitzen von 2 bis 3 stunden. Es muss auch am po oder am ebro einsatzbereit sein.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Wolf,
also Deiner Beschreibung nach solltest Du, da muß ich mal ehrlich sein, wirklich nicht auf ein Pod, wie von mir zuvor beschrieben zurückgreifen! Da solltest Du wirklich ein paar € investieren! Wei für den Ebro etc. ist es echt wirklich nicht unbedingt erste Wahl!!!Geh ins Fachgeschäft, nach Möglichkeit in eines wo der Besitzer selbst Erfahrung nachweisen kann und entscheide vor Ort, ob es Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird!
Gruß Stephan:m


----------



## sorgiew (4. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi stephan 


ich weiss es ist nicht einfach - ich habe mir jetzt schon sehr viele teile angesehen auch live und im internet - doch überzeugt hat mich bis jetzt nur eines so richtig (das habe ich noch nicht in natura gesehen) das carp sounder rpi 120 

nächste woche werde ich mal schauen welches es dann sein wird (vielleicht ist ja der osterhase brav und versteckt mir eines unter dem bett ) 


Mein vertrauenshändler hat gesagt er hat mehrere alternativen und verschiedene preisklassen für mich die er mir aufbauen und zeigen wird - ich bin ja schon mal gespannt 

ich bin auch etwas in zeitdruck da ich an meinem jetztigen gewässer ohne pod nicht fischen kann und ich aber schon heiss auf karpfen bin wie .....

viele grüsse aus zürich

Wolf


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Wie schaltest du nen Exori Beast Anzeiger beim Rutenablegen ab ?



(Also es gibt die auch mit schalter, aber darum gehts hier wohl nicht.)

Die ohne schalter kann man leise drehen, damits andere nicht nervt.

Man kann auch einfach ein schnöseliges Gummiband so drumlegen, dass das Rad blockiert ist.

Und dann gibts noch die Möglichkeit die schnur erstmal neben dem Bissanzeiger langlaufen zu lassen, und erst nach dem Straffen in den schlitz einzulegen...

(was bin ich eigentlich für ein wahnsinniger Optimist, im Zeitalter von Fox-Vorgekaut-Fixundfertiglösungen noch eine Winzigkeit an Kreativität von Karpfenanglern zu erwarten...  )

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Tado schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze frage hat jemand info über die Fox SXV?Würd sie gerne meinem Neffen kaufen weis aber net so genau ob sie den gewissen Wetterbediengungen standhalten?



Das ist die SX ausführung ohne Rädchen, Stattdessen haben die ne Vibrationsregistrierung wie die Delkims.

Wetterfest sind die, keine Probleme, aber die Fox Vibrationsregistrierung kommt an die vom Delkim bei weitem nicht dran. Ist also nicht unbedingt lohnenswert, Fox hat die auch schnell wieder eingestampft mangels Verkaufserfolgen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## wolf (6. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

// Off Topic

@ GF

Wir waren zwar nicht unbedingt immer einer Meinung, Holger, aber wer auf deine Gerätetipps nicht hört, hat selbst schuld.
Stets topp.
Habe mich gelegentlich deines Rates bedient (manchmal sucht man halt etwas herum) und wurde nie enttäuscht.
Danke.
Weiter so

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (7. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

@ Cheswik

Absolut verständliche Kritik aus meiner Sicht! #6 

Rein funktionell und in der elektronischen Zuverlässigkeit kann ich zu den alten Delkims keinen Unterschied feststellen, aber von der Verarbeitung des Gehäuses und eben dieser kleinen Dinge sollte sich Delkim mal eine dicke Scheibe z.B. von der Gehäusequalität eines Carpsounder abschneiden... |rolleyes


----------



## Cheswick (7. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Mittlerweile seh´ ich´s auch schon wieder ein wenig lockerer. Vielleicht laß´ ich mir aus Spaß´ von einem Kumpel so richtig professionelle und auch passende "Carpsounder" Schildchen im gleichen Design für die Delkim´s machen ...... |bla: |bla: |bla: . 

Wenn sie halt partout keine Delkim´s sein wollen...... |bla: |bla: Und wenn sich dann noch ein Logo traut abzufallen, drohe ich den Piepsern mit Askari-Hausmarken. Das macht jeden Bissanzeiger mürbe. :q :q 

Grüße und vorab schon mal frohe Ostern

Cheswick


----------



## schaedel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich denke jeder hat so seinen Favoriten.Gemäss der Erwartung,Geldbeutel etc.Ich für meinen Geschmack habe genug getestet und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen,dass CARPSOUNDER alles können.100% wasserdicht,absolut zuverlässig und stromsparend.Und für jeden Geldbeutel gibt es was.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## ECHL Sargent (8. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich hab jez nicht alle Berichte gelesen war einfach zuviel aber ich bin auf der Suche nach sehr zuverlässigen und vorallem Preiswerten Bissis den anderen Berichten zufolge hat sich wohl Exori- The Beast sehr bewährt aber ich bin da sehr skeptisch
was könnt ihr mir empfehlen unter den Konditionen? Angebote per PN sind erwünscht


----------



## Mxrvxn (10. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,
kurze Frage: weiß vielleicht jemand ob Exori den "the Beast" auch mal als Funkbissanzeiger herausbringt? Hat viell jemand davon schonmal etwas gehört? Ist nämlich ein super Teil.

Gruß
Marvin


----------



## Pilkman (10. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Marvin schrieb:


> ... kurze Frage: weiß vielleicht jemand ob Exori den "the Beast" auch mal als Funkbissanzeiger herausbringt?  ...



Hi,

ein Funkbissanzeiger von Exori? Wäre mir nicht bekannt. Es gibt lediglich noch eine Funkbox von Exori, womit man ähnlich dem Fox TXR normale Bissanzeiger mit Sounderbuchse zur Funküberwachung aufrüsten kann - ist preislich aber nicht wirklich eine Alternative.


----------



## ECHL Sargent (10. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Fox Warrior
glaub die sind neu aufm Markt jedenfalls verdammt günstig....und fox bissis machen ja eigentlich keine probleme also in der regel

Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?


----------



## tarpoon (12. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

die warrior waren die ersten hupen von fox, sorry. kannste aber auch kaufen, sind halt nur sehr groß...


----------



## Pilkman (12. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



tarpoon schrieb:


> die warrior waren die ersten hupen von fox, sorry.



|kopfkrat #c ... die ersten Bissanzeiger von Fox? Na ich glaub, da haben dann aber einige was verpaßt... :q


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Das war so überzeugend,dass ich es fast geglaubt hätte:c :c :c


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



tarpoon schrieb:


> die warrior waren die ersten hupen von fox, sorry. kannste aber auch kaufen, sind halt nur sehr groß...



:q :q :q


----------



## tarpoon (13. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

belehrt mich eines besseren????????


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



tarpoon schrieb:


> belehrt mich eines besseren????????



Wir reden aber schon vom Fox Warrior Alarm, hmm? 





Quelle: bennettsangling.com

Also mir fallen da mal ganz spontan z.B. die Fox SX mit der goldenen Schrift ein, die es meinem Wissen nach seit den 90iger Jahren gab - also doch schon einige Jahrzehnte vor dem neumodischen Warrior, der glaub ich erst vor ein- oder zwei Jahren auf den Markt kam - außerdem soll das Teil eher die günstige Schiene bedienen, was man von den vorherigen Modellen a´la SX, RX, LXR, DXR etc. nicht gerade behaupten kann. 

Mehr Infos kann bestimmt der Tacklehistoriker und -guru Holger geben... #6


----------



## punkarpfen (13. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Auch der Micron Mini ist weitaus älter als der Warrior. Eigentlich handelt es sich bei dem Warrior um eins der neusten Produkte! Mir ist auch kein anderes Warrior Modell bekannt.


----------



## tarpoon (14. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ok sorry, war mir absolut sicher in nem alten fox katalog gelesen zu haben das es ihr erster war. hab mich bestimmt verlesen....


----------



## sorgiew (24. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

erdspiese ist doch eine gute alternative für etwas weniger geld vorallem ist man dadurch mehr oder weniger flexibler da man die ruten weiter auseinander ausbringen kann.

ist gibt aber auch super rod pods die wirklich stabil sind (stabiler als speere) aber die sind eben doch recht teuer


----------



## Maaartins (25. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Was machst´n mit den Erdspießen, wenn du an nem Kanal oder nem Hafenbecken angels wo nur Beton ist? Oder Auf Buhnen wo wirklich nur Schotter bzw. Steinpackungen vorhanden sind... da bekommst kein Stück deine Spieße rein.


----------



## sorgiew (25. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

das stimmt auch wieder und wenn ich mal bedenke was ich in meinem leben schon erdspeere verheizt habe da käme ich sicher auf ein billig rod pod hin #6


----------



## Maaartins (25. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Denk ma drüber nach, wie lang du noch angelst und somit auch, wieviel Spieße du dann noch verheizt... Da kannst dir sogar n vernünftiges Pod holen und hast keinen Ärger mehr.


----------



## sorgiew (26. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

das stimmt absolut maaartins da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht - lieber etwas mehr investieren und dafür dann jahrelang eine freude haben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addicted (26. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Gescheite Banksticks verheizt man nicht 

mit 3Beinadaptern kann man auch auf Beton, etc. aufbauen


----------



## sorgiew (26. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hmmmm das schon aber wieoft bleiben mal durch unachtsamkeit welche stehen vorallem am abend wenn es dunkel ist - und wieoft drückt man sie in den harten boden und pricht dan einen ab und/oder verbiegt sie.

ist schnell passiert


----------



## paulo123 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ja und was ist jetzt mit denen? Sind die was oder nicht?


----------



## Calimero (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ja, sind nicht schlecht!
ist halt blöd, dass sie über keine sensibilitätsregelung verfügen, da kannst bei wind schon mal wahnsinnig werden (vor allem weil er super-sensibel reagiert)...
...aber für den preis könnte ich dir eigentlich keinen besseren empfehlen! #6


----------



## carphunter-sobota (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

wills ja auch eigentlich nur an seen benutzen

Für Fließgewässer gibt es ja hi-pods


----------



## carphunter-sobota (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront


sind die wasserdicht?


----------



## bennie (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

die storefront sicher weil die ist nur virtuell


----------



## carphunter-sobota (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

was für ein witzbold! https://www.angelsport.de/isroot/askari/_pics/_pixs_products/92146-ggr.jpg


edit: schon ok is der grösste scheiss


----------



## paulo123 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

ich glaube sowas ist nich möglisch


----------



## k1ng (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p960955_Karpfenkombo.html 
sieht doch mal sehr sympathisch aus


----------



## fantazia (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

was kostet das denn?finde das unter komplett sets irgendwie nich#c


----------



## k1ng (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

99 Euro, steht unten rechts in Rot


----------



## fantazia (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

ah danke.taugt die rute denn was?naja selbs wenn nich.die rolle alleine is für den preis ja schon ok.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Die Rute ist nichts dolles, aber bei dem Preis- "einem geschenkten Gaul..."


----------



## k1ng (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

alleine die rolle kostet mehr als 100 €


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Ich würd auch zugreiefn denn dies schimano Rolle allein kriegt mer nirgens so günstig gekauft und die rute kann mer im notfall immer noch bei ebay reinstellen und verdient vileicht noch ein paar cent dabei.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## fantazia (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

hätte ich das passende geld parat würd ich mir das set glatt 2 mal bestellen |gr:.


----------



## Fangnix (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi,
ich hatte mich in letzter Zeit mit dem Gedanken auseinandergesetzt, ein Rod Pod anzuschaffen. Hab ein wenig rumgesucht und bein dann bei einem der Boardpartner (TheBigFish) auf das Alu-Rod-Pod von der DAM gestoßen, welches dieser Handler zusammen mit 3 E-Bisanzeigern für 'n 100er anbietet. 
Ich hatte vor, das Pod an Teichen einzusetzen, also nicht mit starker Strömung usw. zu fischen. Auserdem sind meine finanziellen Mittel stark beschränkt (Schüler...), so dass ich an ein Rod Pod keine allzu hohen Ansprüche stellen kann, außer dass es einigermaßen wackelfrei steht und ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. 
Meine Frage daher, ist das DAM-Rod-Pod sein Geld wert oder bekomm ich ein vergleichbar "schlechtes" Pod auch für weniger Geld?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## bennie (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Kauf dir lieber Banksticks wenn du was gutes suchst aber wenig Geld hast ....


----------



## ShortyNordenham (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

moin!
ich habe vom gleichen EBAY Verkäufer ein vierbein Alu-Pod zum preis von 36€ gekauft.die qualität ist super nutze das ding jetzt seit einem jahr in an der nordsee (immer schön salzwasser und seeluft) und hab selbst mit schweren gerät wie brandungsruten keine probleme damit( muß natürlich beim brandungsangeln, wie bei brandungsdreibeinen auch, beschwert werden).steht aber auf steinschüttungen und molenköpfen durch die verstellbaren beinegut und sicher.(auch die dorsche haben es mir nicht von der mole gezogen)
für die angelei bei uns an den kanälen bevorzuge ich dann auch lieber einzelne sticks, da die ruten besser ausgerichtet werden können.


TL
Shorty


----------



## ShortyNordenham (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ich möchte hier keinen verunglimpfen, aber wenn es die brandungsrute von lidl ist, die ich vorm inneren auge habe, ist das bestenfalls ne schwere grundrute, habe mir das ding auch mal angeschaut und würde niemals damit mit nem 250er krallenblei nen full pull machen....
meiner meinung nach ist sie zum karpfenangeln ungeeignet, weil der kontakt zum fisch bedingt durch die steife des blanks nicht gegeben ist, harte fluchten federt die rute jedenfalls nicht genügend ab. aber jedem das seine.
60 karpfen im jahr das macht etwas mehr als 1 karpfen die woche (durchschnitt) da würde ich schonmal das geld für ne halbwegs gute karpfenrute investieren... aber wie gesagt jedem das seine...




ps: brandungsrute auf karpfen ist ja fast wie mit ner karpfenrute auf rotfedern fischen;-)


----------



## King Rob (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

mhhh wollte mal fragen ob schon einer erfarung mit der daiwa mission gemacht hat?!


----------



## sorgiew (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

also da muss ich wiedersprechen - vergiss bitte das carpsounder und das rod pod von seibert nicht!


das carpsounder besitze ich selber und das seibert soll auch der wahnsinn sein


----------



## Kampffisch (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo zusammen,
ich vertraue auf meine Heavy-Feeder Ruten von Sänger.


----------



## Re-FLeX (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Moin,
Ich will mir 3 neue Ruten zulegen welche ist zum Anfangen geignet?


----------



## Re-FLeX (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

was haaltet ihr von denen

http://cgi.ebay.de/3x-Karpfenruten-...4QQihZ014QQcategoryZ56728QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Nicht viel. Die werden dir wohl nicht gleich durchbrechen, aber ich befürchte, dass du damit nicht lange zufrieden sein wirst. Wieviel möchtest du denn für Ruten ausgeben?


----------



## MATZEEXTREM (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> was haaltet ihr von denen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/3x-Karpfenruten-...4QQihZ014QQcategoryZ56728QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Kann eigentlich nix taugen, wobei kommt darauf an was man erwartet. Ich glaube die FOX Warrior bekommt man schon um die 70 Euro. Das ist wirklich nicht teuer! Oder Du schaust Dir nach was gebrauchtem. Viel Karpfenangler haben einen Kaufrausch und wechseln jedes Jahr ihr Tackle durch. Da kannst Du schon mal ein Schnäppchen machen. Aber besser Du kennst den Verkäufer. Gebraucht über das Internet ist immer ein Risiko.


----------



## jan_h (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Sieht auf den ersten Blick nach billiger Massenware aus! Der Preis scheint dies auch zu bestätigen. Du solltest vielleicht nicht
unbedingt bei Ebay gucken. Es wird in deiner Nähe sicherlich einen Fachhändler geben der dir besser weiterhelfen kann als das Internet. 

Also ich kaufe NIE wieder eine Rute ohne sie vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben...

jan


----------



## Calimero (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ja, hab ich auch schon gehört, aber noch keines gefunden!
Kannst viell. die Adresse von einem Shop posten der die verkauft?!


----------



## carphunter08 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tri-Pod! Ich interessiere mich für das "Sänger Anaconda High Tower"! Fischt jemand dieses Pod und kann mir ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben????

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## frsh- (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*








Da muss aber einer baden, wenn es piept |rolleyes

Nach diesem sinnloses Beitrag folgt dann doch noch etwas konstruktives:

Ein Bekannter fragte mich, welches Rod-Pod er sich denn günstig anschaffen könne - sein Budget liegt etwa um die 70 €. Ich habe ihm dann dazu geraten sich Binksticks zu besorgen und darauf eben Buzzerbars anbringen; einfach eben die günstige Version. Meine Frage jetzt: Lohnt es sich von der Stabilität her *vier* Banksticks zu verwenden? Oder reichen *zwei* vollkommen aus? Das Auf- und Abbauen würde mit 4 Sticks natürlich auch länger dauern.


----------



## frsh- (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Das mit dem Tri-Pod hab' ich jetzt noch nicht ganz so verstanden? Etwas langsamer, bitte!


----------



## frsh- (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

So, ich war gerade auf ein Bierchen beim Kollegen. Ich habe ihm dann die 3 Möglichkeiten mit den Banksticks/Buzzerbars geschildert - ohne Erfolg. Er möchte unbedingt ein Rodpod ... Kennt ihr ein solides (gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis), günstiges? Ich konnte ihm soweit keine Vorschläge unterbreiten.

Er wollte wohl bei Ebay eins von diesen 25 €-Plastik-Rods(Rotz) ersteigern; ich habe ihm dringendst davon abgeraten. Da kauft man sicher zweimal.


----------



## sorgiew (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich hab bei e-bay gekauft für 50 euronen hab es ausgepackt und hab mir gleich darauf das carpsounder bestellt.


ich muss auch immer zweimal kaufen bevor ich mir etwas ordentliches zulege (mache immer verlust und werde dadurch nicht schlauer #q)


Glaub mir ein rod pod ist eine investition die sich loht und ain gutes rod pod hast du auch noch in 10 und mehr jahren.


Lieber einmal etwas investieren!!!!!!!!!!



Du hast ja meine bilder gesehen wenn hier einmal etwas schief geht kann ich nach dem rod pod tauchen (ca 4m tief direkt davor) und eine rute kann ich mit sicherheit abhaken!

Ich vertraue aber dem pod voll denn die standfestigkeit ist ein wahnsinn und der aufbau :l


----------



## Maxx-p (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo Hatte emand schon mall so ein teil gehabt 
*Ultimate Tri - Angle Rod Pod*
http://www.yatego.com/fishing-dream...-rod-pod?sid=06Y1182585331Y2cf62948bdd726df50


----------



## frummel (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hallo...
ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen diesen hier ersteigert:





habe später im text gelesen das der für 4 ruten is. kann ich entsprechende teile austauschen um den auf 3 umzubauen? ich darf ja auch nur 3. wenn ja welche teile müsste ich kaufen bzw. wie nennt sich entsprechendes teil?

danke schonmal vorweg


----------



## frummel (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

danke schon vorweg für die hilfe


----------



## sorgiew (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ob du jetzt 3 oder 4 ruten darauf liegen hast ist eigentlich egal 

Ich würde da gar nichts tauschen - hab bei meinem carpsounder auch oft nur 2 ruten darauf liegen


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Man müsste die Buzzer bars austauschen. Leider passen bei dem Pod nicht alle Modelle. Ich würde die 4er Buzzer Bars ruhig drauf lassen und drei Ruten drauf legen. Falls du das unästhetisch findest, kannst du ja noch ne Spod oder Markerrute dazulegen.


----------



## bennie (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Oder dir nen 3er Pod kaufen 
Bei Ultimate kann man außerdem beliebig die Bars (nat. von Ultimate tauschen)


----------



## frummel (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hallo..
ich wollt ja jetzt auch mal mit dem karpfen heben anfangen.. hab auch net so den plan aber bei ebay folgende parts ergattert

ruten:
*Die drei DAM Carbon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Karpfen Ruten sind 360 cm ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 186 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cm T-länge, Wg. 2,75 LBS ( 50/100) , High Density 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carbonfaser , Edelstahl-Nylon-ABS Rollenhalter , feinporiger geteilter Duplon-Griff , Holo-Design , Zweikomponenten-Metallic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Lackierung .*







und folgende Rollen:





DAM HPN 130 FS

jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern oder wie oder watt?
Lasst mal hören...


----------



## jan_h (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Wieso müsst ihr eigenltich immer erst kaufen, dann fragen und im endeffekt feststellen das ihr oftmals Schrott gekauft habt???

Super Fang :vik:


----------



## flothezocker (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Also ich halt von den ruten und den rollen die oben gezeigt werden nix muß ich sagen ist echt schrott!!! Ich fisch zur zeit die shimano beastmaster 12´3lbs und die shimano ultegra 12000 xsa mein freilaufsystem!!! Bin damit echt super zufrieden!!

mfg

flo


----------



## frummel (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

die gelegenheit war günstig...
aber wieso hälst denn nix davon?
konstruktiver bitte


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Die Rollen sind zu klein zum Karpfenfischen. 100m 30er ist zu wenig Schnurfassung und die Rollen sind dnicht robust genug. Die größe reicht für Barsche, Forellen oder Brassen, aber nicht für Karpfen.


----------



## flothezocker (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ja wie schon punkarpfen sagt die sind zu klein und noch dazu wirst du mit sicherheit nach einiger zeit merken das sich die welle auf der der spulenkopfsitzt verbiegen wird!!! Also nur als tipp geb lieber mal 100€ mehr aus anstatt das du die in einem jahr 3 od. 4 mal ne erstatzrolle kaufen mußt!!! Aber ich meine das mußt du entscheiden was du machst!!!

mfg
flo


----------



## frummel (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ne das sind schon mal ein paar brauchbare facts..
ich werds kommende woche mal austesten und euch dann berichten..die ruten sind heut gekommen..und für den preis mal absolut in ordnung..klar kann ich euch noch keine praxiserfahrung zu den dingern liefern aber sie sind schön hart und doch superflexibel...mehr sobald ich den ersten im sack hab..


----------



## Merlinrs (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



frummel schrieb:


> klar kann ich euch noch keine praxiserfahrung zu den dingern liefern aber sie sind schön hart und doch superflexibel



was denn nun hart oder fexibel? hört sich für mich wie eine Wabelrute an.


----------



## Humphfry (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Tagchen.

Will mir neue Rollen zulegen.Ich Fische ausschließlich auf Karpfen.Entweder ich warte noch bis ich mehr Geld hab,dann hol ich mir wahrscheinlich 2 Big Baitrunner LC
oder ich kauf mir eben jetzt schon 2 Daiwa Opus.Ich hatte sie schon mehrmals in der Hand und sie gefällt mir sehr gut und macht einen robusten Eindruck auf mich.

Jetzt meine Fragen zur Opus:

Hat sie jemand hier im Gebrauch?Wenn ja kann er ein Statement zur Langlebigkeit,Robustheit,Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften sagen??

Greetz und danke im Vorraus|supergri

Matthes


----------



## frummel (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen hier:








inzigartiges, kompaktes, unverwechselbares und höchst funktionelles Design!
Angenehme und nicht reflektierende Soft-Touch-Oberfläche!
Night-Light-Sensor an Bissanzeiger und Empfänger zur genauen Ortung im Dunkeln!
Große, im Bissanzeiger integrierte Bissanzeige-LED mit anhaltender Leuchtphase (ca 30 sec.)!
Kleine, im Empfänger integrierte Bissanzeige-LED mit anhaltender Leuchtphase (ca 30 sec.)!
2 seitliche Run-LED`s mit Spiegelglasfenster, die nur während des Runs aufleuchten!
Regengeschützter Ton-Austritt!
Digitaler Ein- und Ausschaltknopf am Bissanzeiger!
Stufenloser Lautstärkendrehregler am Empfänger!
Stufenloser Tonhöhendrehregler!
Sensibilität stufenlos verstellbar!
Anschlussmöglichkeit für elektronische Swinger!
Edelstahl-Gewindeaufsatz!
Gehäuse aus schlag- und stoßfestem ABS-Material!
100% regen- und spritzwasserbeständig durch versiegelte Platine!
Reichweite im offenen Gelände ca. 100 m!
Lieferung im praktischen Hartschalen Case mit Reißverschluß!
oder diese stünden noch zur auswahl






[*]*300m PLUS+++ Mindestreichweite*
[*]*Lautstärkenregelung *
[*]*Tonregelung *
[*]*Sensibilitätsregelung (Tonsignal bei Schnurabzug von 0,5 – 15 cm einstellbar) *
[*]*Low Batterie Signal (niedriger Batteriestand wird durch Warnsignal angezeigt) *
[*]*Extrem niedriger Batterieverbrauch ( Dauerbetrieb mit Nighlight ca.80Tage/24Stunden) *
[*]*2 Hi-Vis LEDs plus zuschaltbarem, blauen Nachtlicht pro Bissanzeiger *
[*]*15 Sek. Nachleuchten der Dioden *
[*]*Lautsprecher Flash Light (amplefarben, die beim Biss im Lautsprecher mitleuchten *
[*]*256 Kanal-Programmiermöglichkeiten (dadurch keine Überlagerung) *
[*]*Durch spezielles Coating (Versiegelung) geschützte Elektronik (wassergeschützt) *
[*]*Separates Batteriefach (Betrieb durch 9V Blockbatterie) ohne lästige Kabel und Stecker *
[*]*Edelstahlgewinde mit spezieller Quick-Lock-Schraube *
[*]*Batteriefach von Aussen leicht zugänglich *
[*]*Extra wassergeschützt durch umlaufende Dichtung zwischen den 2 Gehäusehälften *
[*]*Bissanzeiger können extrem laut eingestellt werden *
[*]*Anschlussbuchse für Illuminated Swinger (funktioniert an z.B. Fox Illu Swingern) *
[*]*Maße: Höhe 9cm (ohne Gewinde), Breite 4,8cm, Tiefe 4cm*
bitte um euer feedback..dankeschön

​​


----------



## frummel (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

und diese hab ich gefunde..angebot eines board partners..


----------



## frummel (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

und zu den unteren..die vom boardpartner angeboten werden?
99.00 klingt sehr gut..noch ein paar erfahrungswerte wären toll


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

was sagt ihr den zu den Maisterbaits Funkbissanzeiger??


----------



## Golfer (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Also ich angel seit ca. 1,5 Jahren mit der Ron Thompson Vendetta 2,75lbs und seit kurzem die Spirit One von Sänger mit 2,5 lbs!!


----------



## DogTag (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe die Teile nun seit letztem Jahr glaube ich und noch nie damit Probleme gehabt. Dabei waren sie auch häufig mit im Regen mit von der Partie, so wie auch im Winter bei Eis und Schnee.

Es gibt hier und auch woanders Aussagen, dass der Illu-Anschluss nicht funktioniert. Derjenige, der solche Behauptungen aufstellt redet meiner Meinung nach Blech. Vielleicht hat mal jemand ein Montagsmodell erwischt, denn bei mir funktionieren die Anschlussboxen einwandfrei. Gab auch mal einen anderen User hier, der dies bestätigt hatte. Müsstest du mal die SuFu betätigen.

Verkaufe mein Set zwar demnächst, aber nicht weil es mir nicht genügt oder meinen Anforderungen nicht entspricht. Ich probiere gerne neue Sachen aus und habe guten Kontakt zu einem Händler, der mir demnächst ein Fox Set für kleines Geld gibt.

Alles in allem kann ich die Pieper empfehlen. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal das Set von B.Richi gehabt. Die Unterschiede sind aus meiner Sicht gesehen absolut banal, das man sich deshalb hier schon hitzige Diskussionen geliefert hat und es den deutlichen Mehrpreis rechtfertigt.


----------



## Pernod (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



rob schrieb:


> hallo boardies!
> da ich den thread über die bissanzeiger sehr hilfreich und nützlich finde,hab ich mir gedacht einen über ruten zu eröffnen.
> rollen und pods können wir uns denke ich sparen,da es jeweils nur eine handvoll produkte gibt die für karpfenfischer relevant sind.oder was meint ihr dazu??
> bei dem riesen angebot an karpfenruten mit ihren verschiedenen aktionen, einsatzbereichen und dem fakt das man sich des öfteren eine neue zulegen muss :q halt ich das für sinnvoll.
> ...


 




Pilkman schrieb:


> - Länge (andere verfügbare Längen)
> - Testkurve (andere verfügbare Testkurven)
> - Aktion (Spitze/halbparab. bzw. progressiv/vollparab.)
> - Ausstattungsmerkmale
> ...


 



Wäre nicht schlecht,wenn sich einige Schreiber mal daran halten würden.


----------



## Donner2006 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Moin Moin an Alle 
Ich suche ein Paar neue Funk Bissanzeiger 
Kann mit jemand ein Tipp geben welche zurzeit Preisgünstig sind und trotzdem Gut sind!!!


----------



## Natureus (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Moin!

Da kann ich nur sagen

Forensuche 

Das Askon Xtreme Kit soll sehr tauglich sein, allerdings kann ich dir keine praktischen Erfahrungen liefern.

siehe Test

Gruß Natureus


----------



## SteffenG (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich wollte mal fargen wer erfahrungen hat mit dem amiaud peche baby oder mini carpo rod pod kann mir jemand vieleicht ein bißchen über qualität etc.. was erzählen 
Also bis jetzt hab ich von amiaud nichts schlehctes gehört !!
Naja über den Preis kann man streiten aber das ist jetzt erst mal nebensache !
Mfg steffen


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Was haltet ihr dafon will mir das zulegen


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr dafon will mir das zulegen


oder das




wozu würdet ihr mir Raten


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Gib erstmal nen paar Hintergrundinfos, sonst kann dir niemand effektiv helfen!


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> Gib erstmal nen paar Hintergrundinfos, sonst kann dir niemand effektiv helfen!


ok warte kommt sofort


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

*Aluminium





** Rod Pod 360° Grad*









 
 Diese clevere Rutenablage hat schon viele Freunde gefunden.  Das

Rod Pod kann vielseitig verstellt und unterschiedlich

ausgerichtet werden. Durch die vier teleskopierbaren Füße steht es

selbst auf unebenen Untergründen sicher und fest.

Alle Aluminium-Teile wurden äußerst präzise verarbeitet.

Es besitzt 4 Auflagen für 4 Ruten.

Gewicht: ca. 2,5kg

Ein Traum für jeden Karpfenangler

und Specimenhunter.

Im Lieferumfang ist eine hochwertige Tasche enthalten wo das Rod Pod perfekt  verstaut werden kann.


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

und das hier bei dem anderen steht nichts anderes sorry

*Vollalu Rod Pod komplett mit Tasche und Auflagen, Superware.* *Ihr erhaltet hier ein Super Rod Pod aus Aluminium.
Das Rod Pod ist sehr stabil und gebrauchsfreundlich gebaut.
Wir sind fest davon überzeugt das Ihr zufrieden sein werdet, seit Ihr nicht zufrieden gibt's Geld zurück.
Dieses Rod Pod ist sowohl für elektrische Bissanzeiger, als auch für normale Rutenablagen gebaut.

6 Rutenauflagen werden bereits mitgeliefert, und müssen nicht teuer nachgekauft werden!

Der Aufbau:
Der Aufbau ist Kinderleicht, kein lästiges zusammenschrauben wie bei Billig-Rodpods mehr nötig.

Die Beine und Banksticks sind an das Rod Pod anklappbar, 
einfach den Halter aufdrehen, Beine und Bankstick umklappen und den Halter wieder zudrehen.....fertig.






Das Rod Pod ist 77cm lang....






...kann aber bis 110cm ausgezogen werden, maximale Höhe 70cm.







Stabile Verarbeitung an allen Gelenken.....






Alle Teleskopteile sind mit Hebeln versehen, keine billigen Plastikschrauben....






Die Details im Überblick:
- komplett aus Aluminium gearbeitet
- Standartgewinde für Rutenablagen und elektrische Bissanzeiger
- verstellbare Beine
- Länge verstellbar von 77-110cm
- Höhe verstellbar bis 70cm
- Alle Teleteile mit Metallhebeln verstellbar
- Ruckzuck aufgebaut
- Lieferung inkl. Nylon Tasche
- Lieferung inkl. 3 Stück U - Rutenauflagen
- Lieferung inkl. 3 Stück V - Rutenauflagen*​


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Nein, Infos über Einsatzzweck, Preisrahmen, Angelmethode etc...
Wieso muss es ein Pod werden?


----------



## sorgiew (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

also das zweite schaut mir nicht allzu stabil aus


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

... das sind alles beides Schießbuden ...


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr dafon will mir das zulegen


 
so ich bin jetzt ma ein bissi verwirrt...
hier willst du dir ein pod kaufen und in dem thread von chico lation in angeln allgemein schreibst du, dass du einen hast und damit zufreiden bist...
wieso werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du entweder der segeberger bauernjung bist???


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> so ich bin jetzt ma ein bissi verwirrt...
> hier willst du dir ein pod kaufen und in dem thread von chico lation in angeln allgemein schreibst du, dass du einen hast und damit zufreiden bist...
> wieso werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du entweder der segeberger bauernjung bist???



|sagnix

*popcorn hol*

angemeldet seit 4.7.2007


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

achso ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry 
Ja ich will es an sehen einsetzten auf Karpfen, Aal und Hecht 
soll bis 50 euro teuer sein das erste kostet zwar 60 aber naja .
Und wieso es ein Pod sein muss weil ich das einfach klasse finde weil es mir geffält und  an meinem gewässern is es einfach klasse damit zu Angeln da Alle Angeln Neben einander liegen und weil ich da obtische und Elektronische bissanzeiger dran bauen kann 

Sorry wegen den Fehlern muss alle schnell machen !!


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> so ich bin jetzt ma ein bissi verwirrt...
> hier willst du dir ein pod kaufen und in dem thread von chico lation in angeln allgemein schreibst du, dass du einen hast und damit zufreiden bist...
> wieso werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du entweder der segeberger bauernjung bist???


|good: wollte ich gerade so ähnlich schreiben:vik:


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Kauf dir 4 Banksticks und 2 Buzzerbars. Hat den selben Effekt. (Goalpostaufbau)


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> |sagnix
> 
> *popcorn hol*
> 
> angemeldet seit 4.7.2007


 

... ich spendiere die Getränke ...


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> so ich bin jetzt ma ein bissi verwirrt...
> hier willst du dir ein pod kaufen und in dem thread von chico lation in angeln allgemein schreibst du, dass du einen hast und damit zufreiden bist...
> wieso werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du entweder der segeberger bauernjung bist???



 Weil ich mir schon seit na Woche ein neues Kaufen will meins sieht aus :v


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> Weil ich mir schon seit na Woche ein neues Kaufen will meins sieht aus :v


aber du bist doch zufrieden damit oder??? dann machs sauber und gut is


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> Kauf dir 4 Banksticks und 2 Buzzerbars. Hat den selben Effekt. (Goalpostaufbau)



Ein Buzzerbar is doch das ding was da oben drauf kommt oder ??
aber was sind Banksticks ??


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

nee, ist klar...


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Son 52-jährige sollte doch wohl Google kennen 

Göttlich, 4 Threads in 2 Tagen ...... wohoo, Bier her!


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> Son 52-jährige sollte doch wohl Google kennen
> 
> Göttlich, 4 Threads in 2 Tagen ...... wohoo, Bier her!


Ich wiederhole mich jetzt "Ach ist das schön"


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> aber du bist doch zufrieden damit oder??? dann machs sauber und gut is


Ja das mit dem zufrieden war gelogen es wackelt wie sonst was  und siet auß als wenn es 50 Jahre in einer Müll Halde war.
Was denkt ihr eigentlich wer ich bin ??? welcher Bauren Junge ?


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hast gelogen??
Tuts Dir wenigstens nen büschen leid!


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> Son 52-jährige sollte doch wohl Google kennen
> 
> Göttlich, 4 Threads in 2 Tagen ...... wohoo, Bier her!


Warum 2 Tage  bin doch ers seit heute hier ?


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

http://banghead.de/series/emotions/troll.html


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem zufrieden war gelogen es wackelt wie sonst was und siet auß als wenn es 50 Jahre in einer Müll Halde war.
> Was denkt ihr eigentlich wer ich bin ??? welcher Bauren Junge ?


oha also einer der öffentlich zugibt hier zu lügen????


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

genau der und kein anderer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass heute abend noch irgend ein mod. arbeit bekommt:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> genau der und kein anderer!!!!!!!!!!


Ja sach doch wer denn ??


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> Ja sach doch wer denn ??


Wieso hast du es notwendig zu lügen????


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

wie war der spruch auf dem t-shirt  von askari???

"tie-schört für angler und..." *wechlach*


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

nennt mich sherlock *pfeifeschmauch*


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ja das ich den Jungen angelogen habe is doch nich so schlimm wenn ein ein Pod haben will soll er sich doch eins kaufen  eigene erfarung is die beste.
Aber eins verstehe  ich nich für wenn haltet ihr mich?


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> nennt mich sherlock *pfeifeschmauch*


jut dann bin ich der ???? wie heisst der noch???


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> jut dann bin ich der ???? wie heisst der noch???



gut kombiniert watson


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> ja das ich den Jungen angelogen habe is doch nich so schlimm wenn ein ein Pod haben will soll er sich doch eins kaufen eigene erfarung is die beste.
> Aber eins verstehe ich nich für wenn haltet ihr mich?


lügen haben immer kurze beine auch hier im ab das solltest du dir mal merken mit 52 jahren


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

#6





bennie schrieb:


> gut kombiniert watson


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa danke Bennie


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

*erst der 17-jährige mit den händen eines 52-jährigen und dann das...!!!*


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> *erst der 17-jährige mit den händen eines 52-jährigen und dann das...!!!*


Ja sowas kannman alles interpretieren da haste wohl recht, aber zum Hechtangeln braucht man doch Pod oder????:q


----------



## atair (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

UNBEDINGT!!!! Wusstest du det etwa nich???


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> *erst der 17-jährige mit den händen eines 52-jährigen und dann das...!!!*


was meint ihr ????


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

lol und nu der 52-jährige mit dem grips eins 17-jährigen


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



atair schrieb:


> UNBEDINGT!!!! Wusstest du det etwa nich???


Ne Atair wusste ich nicht:vik:


----------



## atair (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

siehste Mario, wieder wat jelernt....*ggggggggggggg*


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich glaube ich Melde mich woanders an das hie is mir zu geheimnissvoll


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



atair schrieb:


> siehste Mario, wieder wat jelernt....*ggggggggggggg*


na deshalb bin ich doch hier


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Die Umstände sind myteriös 

*pfeife rauch*


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh, geheimnisvoll loooooooooool


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

... diese Rechtschreibfehler kommen mir irgendwie alle bekannt vor ... hier hat wohl jemand den Weg in´s Board zurück gefunden ...


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... diese Rechtschreibfehler kommen mir irgendwie alle bekannt vor ... hier hat wohl jemand den Weg in´s Board zurück gefunden ...



Ich hatte ihm zu Blinker geraten. Da fällt er nicht raus :q


----------



## atair (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... diese Rechtschreibfehler kommen mir irgendwie alle bekannt vor ... hier hat wohl jemand den Weg in´s Board zurück gefunden ...



ja, wa?


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ach kommt kinder jetzt weiß ich es ihr glaubt ich bin dieser junge der sich abgemeldet hatt .


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Schreibst jedenfalls so  Du willst 52 sein?


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> ach kommt kinder jetzt weiß ich es ihr glaubt ich bin dieser junge der sich abgemeldet hatt .


 

... nöö, jemand anderes, der hier 3 mal gesperrt wurde ... :m


----------



## atair (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Bennie, du roochst Pfeife???


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



atair schrieb:


> Bennie, du roochst Pfeife???



Nur wegen der Atmosphäre


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... nöö, jemand anderes, der hier 3 mal gesperrt wurde ... :m



WIE hieß der denn ??


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> WIE hieß der denn ??


ach nee, komm hör auf das tut ja schon wieder weh was du hier machst


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Atmosphäre


 
atmosphäre? hast du etwa wieder die haschpfeife in den fingern???


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> ach nee, komm hör auf das tut ja schon wieder weh was du hier machst


ja wehn meint ihr denn??
ich versteheneuch nich.


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Miele schrieb:


> ja wehn meint ihr denn??
> ich versteheneuch nich.


glaub ich dir aufs wort


----------



## Miele (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> glaub ich dir aufs wort



Ach weiß du was ich nutze meine Zeit in einem anderen tehma


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

... wie wär´s denn mit 0o-Armine-o0 alias BeSt_anGleR oder Mr.Carphunter?


----------



## atair (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

allet klar!

@ Bennie, jut so!!! *ggg*


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wie wär´s denn mit 0o-Armine-o0 alias BeSt_anGleR oder Mr.Carphunter?


 
ich tippe ja mal eher auf "pech-angler-flo" oder wie der heißt


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich tippe ja mal eher auf "pech-angler-flo" oder wie der heißt


 

... das natürlich auch noch möglich ...


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... das natürlich auch noch möglich ...


Ja wie ich gerade erfahren habe ist hier vieles möglich


----------



## Lachsy (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

so dann mal butter bei den Fischen 

Miele oder soll ich dich Latino-chico nennen?
Du wurdes wegen beleidigungen im board gesperrt, und das gleiche passiert dir mit dem Akkount Miele.

Den Verarschen kannst du andere aber nicht uns. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Danke Lachsy!

Ding ding ding: Ich hab gewonnen


----------



## Elwood (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Da ist man mal für ein paar Stündchen weg und schon passiert sowas. Muss ehrlich sagen des hat sich heute gelohnt online zu sein was für eine heiden gaudi!!!!!

Gruss Phil


----------



## Elwood (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> Danke Lachsy!
> 
> Ding ding ding: Ich hab gewonnen



Bennie sollen wir dich jetzt immer mit Sherlock ansprechen!!!

Ja auf jedenfall gut kombiniert Respekt!!!:m


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Elwood schrieb:


> Da ist man mal für ein paar Stündchen weg und schon passiert sowas. Muss ehrlich sagen des hat sich heute gelohnt online zu sein was für eine heiden gaudi!!!!!
> 
> Gruss Phil


Der kommt morgen wieder dann geht der spass vonn vorne los:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Elwood schrieb:


> Bennie sollen wir dich jetzt immer mit Sherlock ansprechen!!!
> 
> Ja auf jedenfall gut kombiniert Respekt!!!:m


Na ich bin jetzt Watson


----------



## Elwood (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Na ich bin jetzt Watson



Da haben sich jetzt aber zwei gefunden!:q


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Elwood schrieb:


> Da haben sich jetzt aber zwei gefunden!:q


Jepp:m


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

UNd ich habe meine ganzen Serien heute abend verpasst


----------



## Elwood (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Der kommt morgen wieder dann geht der spass vonn vorne los:vik::vik::vik:



Das will ich natürlich nicht verpassen! Ich merk schon ich glaub ich werde krank, dann wird morgen halt nicht geworkt!!!



Gruss Phil


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich nicht, die Ludolfs laufen nebenbei!


----------



## Elwood (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> UNd ich habe meine ganzen Serien heute abend verpasst



Was lief denn heute so wichtiges!


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Elwood schrieb:


> Was lief denn heute so wichtiges!


20:15 Cold Case, 21:10 The Closer und jetzt also 22:15 nächste Folge Cold Case:vik:


----------



## pike1984 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Jaja, war hoch amüsant heute. Ein Hoch auf Sherlock, Holmes und Konsorten!#6


----------



## sorgiew (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

#c tsts so viel müll - aber trotzdem lustig zu lesen 


ich muss schon sagen ich habe fast einen herzinfarkt bekommen als ich meinen e-mail account aufgemacht habe und der gar nicht mehr aufhören wollte 

|kopfkrat fast schlimmer wie spam :m



greetings wolf


----------



## frummel (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hey ihr fish freaks..
kennt jemand diese dinger:






*Hochwertiges, schlagfestes und wasserdichtes Polycarbonat- verstärktes Gehäuse, wasserfester Piezo Lautsprecher mit 3 integrierten Leuchtdioden die einen Anbiss auch bei Tageslicht optisch sehr gut erkennbar machen. Leuchtdiode für Biss-Intensität, Leuchtdiode nachleuchtend zur Aktivitätskontrolle. Warnleuchte für schwache Batterie, voll gekapseltes Batteriefach, gekapselte und wasserdichte Elektronik,Betrieb mit 9 Volt Blockbatterie ( nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten ) Micro Dipschalter zur Frequenzkontrolle somit keine Überschneidungen mit anderen Geräten möglich, Nachtlichtfunktion, Vorrichtung für Beta-Light, stufenlose Sensibilitätseinstellung, stufenlose Toneinstellung, stufenlose Lautstärkeregelung, Ein / Ausschalter, intergrierte Hochleistungsantenne mit sehr großer Reichweite, digitale Elektronik mit Stromsparschaltung - nach längerer Inaktivität schaltet das Gerät in einen Standby Modus, bei einem Anbiss bzw. einer Aktivität wird in Millisekunden die Funkverbindung aufgebaut, Edelstahl-Schraubgewinde mit Kontermutter* 
*Ausstattung DRC RECEIVER / Funkempfänger :
Digitaler 3-Kanal Funk Empfänger mit 3 LED's ( je Kanal bzw. Bissanzeiger eine LED farblich passend ), Hochleistungslautsprecher mit integrierten LED's für maximale optische Bisserkennung auch bei Tageslicht, Hochleistungs-Gummi-Antenne, Wananzeige für schwache Batterie, Ein/Ausschalter, stufenlose Toneinstellung, stufenlose Lautstärkeregelung, Polycarbonat verstärktes, schlagfestes Gehäuse, gekapselte und wasserdichte Elektronik, Betrieb mit 9V Blockbatterie ( nicht enthalten ), Standby Stromsparmodus.

Funk-Reichweite ( eigene Praxis-Tests ) :
Normale Bedingungen ( Uferböschung, Bäume, Sträucher ) über ca. 250 Meter
Sehr schwere Bedingungen, ( steile Uferböschung, sehr starker Bewuchs ) ca. über 200 Meter.
Messungen erfolgten jeweils mit optimaler Batterieleistung*


leider sind die askon extreme net lieferbar..

*
*


----------



## Pilkman (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



frummel schrieb:


> hey ihr fish freaks..
> kennt jemand diese dinger:...



Nö, kennen wäre übertrieben. Aber lustigerweise sehen die genauso aus wie die Falcon-STL-Pieper von B.Richi, das Funkset von Masterbaits und das von Sundridge... :q

... da scheint Onkel P also nur sein Logo aufgedruckt zu haben - rein theoretisch dürfte das Set damit das teuerste aus der oben erwähnten Runde sein. :q


----------



## Markus_NRW (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Kann die Askon Bissanzeiger nur empfehlen. Fische diese nun seid 2 Jahren und die dinger sind einwandfrei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alle bedinungen durch, sogar schon ins wasser gefallen !


----------



## frummel (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

@pilk..
ich schau mom. nur bei ebay..und da kosten die pelzer im 3er Set mit Funk und Koffer 99,00 Euro.

Habe jetzt schon bei 2 Shops die Askon oder Cormoran Pro Carp bestellt und niergendwo lieferbar.

also sollte ich zuschlagen?


----------



## carphunter ml (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@Drillmaschine:Was willst du denn auch für 49 euro erwarten? das ist doch bestimmt auch keineswegs richtig stabil oder? mfg martin


----------



## sorgiew (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

lieber mehr investieren als zweimal kaufen 


ich musste das auch erst lernen #h



ich bin mit meinem carpsounder superzufrieden


----------



## carphunter ml (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

da muß man dir recht geben sorgiew!


----------



## Le Vilain (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Gute Taschen gibt es von vielen Herstellern. Auch die günstigen Hersteller (X2, Ultimate, TNT usw.)



Sag mal ich hab ne Liege und nen Zelt von X2

ist X2 eigentlich die Hausmarke von "Raven" ??


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*



Le Vilain schrieb:


> Sag mal ich hab ne Liege und nen Zelt von X2
> 
> ist X2 eigentlich die Hausmarke von "Raven" ??



Ich glaube, dass es bei der Angel-Domäne auch Artikel der Marke X2 gibt.


----------



## andreas0815 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

*Hallo,*

wahrscheinlich besitze ich schon altertum denn ich benutze immer noch meine beiden *Rollimat* von Cormoran!

Bin aber top zufrieden,Batterienverbrauch ist auch erträglich!


_Von allen Freuden, die ich kenne, geb´ ich dem Angeln meinen Preis. Wie muss sich Leib und Seele plagen, bei manchem Zeitvertreib. Hier ist die Hand nur, die die Arbeit tut, der Geist ist frei und kann sich den Gedanken weihen._

_____________________________


Petri Andreas


----------



## Teo (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



angler2 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich hab mir letzte Woche die Funkbissanzeiger von Masterbaits geholt, nun möchte ich einen kurzen Bericht abgeben:
> 
> ...




Wie meinst du das mit Note  2?
Sind sie dicht oder eher nicht?  (reimt sich sogar!)

Interessant wäre noch der Batterieverbrauch?
Kannst du dazu was sagen?

Vielen Dank...#h


----------



## angler2 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,

zum Batterieverbrauch kann ich noch nichts sagen, werde aber meine Erfahrungen weiterleiten. Zu der Wasserdichtigkeit -
bisher sind Sie dicht - hatte Sie auch noch nicht bei richtigem Regen im Einsatz. Tau war kein Problem. Ich würde mir für das
Batteriefach eine Gummidichtung wünschen, deshalb nur die 2.
Aber ich denke Regen wird trotzdem keine Probleme machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Matthias,

Schöner Bericht. Noch besser wärs du würdest schreiben wie es zu den einzelnen Noten gekommen. In Puncto Wasserdichtheit hast du es ja schon getan.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Und schon bin ich schlauer!.... Danke!


----------



## vernel (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hi
Ich will hier niemanden zunahetretten,
aber ich glaube das Ihr bei Bissanzeigern an der falschen Stelle spart!(genauso wie bei Ruten und Rollen!)
Wieso ich das denke?
Ganz einfach ich glaube nicht das einer von diesen "Billigbissanzeigern" über eine Lebensdauer von 3 Jahre hinnauskommt!
Schaut Euch mal die Verarbeitung von zb. Carpsounders oder Delkims an und vergleicht diese mit den billigen Varianten!
Ihr kauft Euch zb. ein Delkim, ja ich weiß ist teuer heul heul heul,
aber schonmal dran gedacht das Ihr die dann auch mindestens 10 Jahre habt?
Da wird keine Diode ausfallen auch werdet Ihr es nicht erleben das die dinger undicht werden(trifft genauso auf Fox und Carpsounder zu)(und wenn dann dochmal was kaputt geht gibts immer nen Reperaturservice, der von FOX is *******^^ aber der von Carpsounder is der hammer.
Ihr müsst ja nicht die neusten Modelle kaufen,
den FOX - Micron SX Digital bekommt Ihr für ca 80€ die
die Carpsounder Neon für ca. 40€
und an Delkims kommt ihr schon für 70€ ran wenn Ihr ein wenig im Internet rumschaut, die dinger werden Euch immer ein treuer Begleiter sein bei Sonnenschein wie auch bei Scheißwetter.
Also lieber ein bischen länger sparen und dafür was vernünftiges kaufen! Irgendwo muss der Preisunterschied ja herkommen oder meint Ihr nicht?
Ob es dann auch noch Funk sein muss?
Sicher is ne feine sache aber im grunde tut es eine normale Soundbox genauso!

indiesem sinne mFg and nice greetz danieL


----------



## angler2 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Vernel,

grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht, daß man, wenn man Qualität kauft auf lange Sicht spart. Nur ist noch lange nicht bewiesen, daß die Bissanzeiger von Masterbaits, u.s.w. eine schlechtere Qualität haben, wie Fox, Delkim, ... . Dies wird sich erst nach längerem Gebrauch zeigen. Wenn ich die Preise der höherwertigen Fox-, Delkim- und Carpsounderbissanzeiger anschaue (Funklösung) find ich diese eine Frechheit. Ein voll funktionsfähiger Bissanzeiger wird in China, u.s.w. von unseren Großhändlern für ein paar Dollar eingekauft und an uns Angler total überteuert verkauft. Ich denke jeder, der sich mit Elektronik ein bisschen auskennt, wird mir recht geben. Ferner
ist es heute kein Hexenwerk einen robusten Bissanzeiger extrem günstig zu produzieren, deshalb denke ich, sagt der Preis über die Qualität in diesem Fall nicht viel aus.

Übrigens wäre es sehr interessant zu wissen, wer schon mal mit Delkim, Carpsounder und Fox Probleme hatte ? Ich bin überzeugt, daß da einige Angler zusammenkommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



andreas0815 schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> 
> wahrscheinlich besitze ich schon altertum denn ich benutze immer noch meine beiden *Rollimat* von Cormoran!
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, da bist Du der einzige, den ich kenne, der diese ehedem beliebtesten dinger immer noch fischt...

Ich geh derzeit am Häufigsten mit meinen nicht viel jüngeren Bleech Top Runnern los (obwohl sich auch was von Delkim hier im Schrank aufhält...)
Waren wohl die ersten wirklich Wasserdichten am Markt.
Nachdem ne anständige Funkanlage (ATTx) da den Nachteil der recht leisen Lautsprecher kompensiert hat, sind die Dinger fürs leichte Fischen einfach nur genial.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hanjoh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

... will hier auch mal was zu beitragen, denn es hat sich ereignet, womit ich eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet habe: 

Nach acht einsatzreichen Jahren mit vielen, vielen Fischen, Regenschauern, Stößen und Schlägen hat sich mein gelber "The Beast Waterterminator" von Exori mit einem Dauerleuchten beider Dioden in die ewigen Fischgründe auf und davon gemacht... Reanimationsversuche waren völlig zwecklos, selbst Mund- zu Mundbeatmung konnte ihn nicht mehr zurückholen. Seine beiden gleichaltrigen Geschwister mit blauer und roter Diode tun nun ohne ihn ihren Dienst... Ich konnte ihnen aber mitteilen, dass sie noch diese Woche wieder einen gelbdiodigen kleinen Bruder bekommen werden, worüber sich besonders die rotdiodige Schwester sehr freute und mehrmals laut aufpiepte... 

Danke dass du so lange durchgehalten hast und mir so viele Bisse gemeldet hast... wir werden dich vermissen!!!!! :c:c


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

So, mein Snyper ist gerade gekommen. Werde hoffentlich bald mal berichten können. #6


----------



## vernel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

moin moin
Also zur Zeit geh ich wieder mit meinen alten Cormoran Bissanzeigern ans Wasser da ich meine alten Carpsounder verkauft habe, nicht weil sie schlecht waren oderso aber ich habe die von einem Freund günstig bekommen wo ich mit dem Karpfenageln angefangen habe und genauso habe ich sie jetzt einen anderen Freund verkauft der gerade mit dem Karpfenangeln anfängt. Die Bissanzeiger sind jetzt glaube ich schon locker 10 Jahre alt und haben mich nie im stich gelassen!
Bei den Cormoran Bissanzeigern siehts das schon anders aus , letzte woche beim Angeln hat einer mittem im Regen seinen geist aufgegeben.
Mit den Preisen hast Du wohl recht die CS F1 oder neuen Delkim und FOXpieper haben extreme Preise, obwohl der Aufwand um diese herzustellen und die Materialkosten sich eigentlich in Grenzen halten, aber muss es den unbedingt Funk sein?
Wenn du im Wald beim kack... bist hilft dir der Funkpieper auch nicht mehr, genauso hilft es dir nicht wenn du 300m vom Pod weg bist über Stock und Stein springst und dann völlig erschöpft am Pod ankommst und merkst das der Fisch weg ist.
Drum sag ich nen Bissanzeiger holen der robust, Wasserdicht und zuverlässig ist.
Der Carpsounder Neon zb. der hat die oben genannten Eigenschaften und wenn du ein wenig im Internet schaust bekommst du die dinger für 40€, noch ne Soundbox ran und vertig is die Geschichte.
Ich glaube 40€ für nen Pieper von CS der dann 10 Jahre hält ist ok oder?


mFg and nice greetz danieL


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Will jemand sehen wie ein Ultimate Striker LSI von innen aussieht? Meiner ist leider verstorben - unerwartet. Hatte bei ner Session ein Vollbad a 30 sec bekommen und die 2 Tage dann noch gehalten.
 Nur jetzt kein Ton mehr. Hab ihn auseinandergenommen


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Offen lassen, nach der Trocknung funzt er evtl. wieder.


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Nene, ist tot. Trocken ist er ja. War das 2. Vollbad. Nur komisch dass er jetzt krepiert ist.


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Bei 1.2.3 gibt es wieder ein paar einfache CS. |wavey:


----------



## angler2 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> Wenn du im Wald beim kack... bist hilft dir der Funkpieper auch nicht mehr, genauso hilft es dir nicht wenn du 300m vom Pod weg bist über Stock und Stein springst und dann völlig erschöpft am Pod ankommst und merkst das der Fisch weg ist.


 
Hallo,

dafür soll der Funkbissanzeiger auch nicht sein. Nachts, vor allem bei Wind oder Regen, wenn das Zelt geschlossen ist, ist
selbst bei einer Entfernung von 10 Metern der Bissanzeiger schlecht zu hören. Nein, ich bin nicht schwerhörig, habe aber einen sehr tiefen Schlaf. Und gerade bei einem vorsichtigen Fallbiss, wenn der Bissanzeiger vieleicht nur 2-3 mal piepst ist so ein Funkbissanzeiger eine feine Sache. Klar eine Zeltbox mit Kabel tuts in diesem Fall auch, wenn das lästige Kabel nicht wäre, an dem ich zumindest bei Action an den Ruten gerne hängenbleibe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bennie (1. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Das Problem mit dem 10m Kabel ist auch, dass ich beim High-Aufbau ziemlich viel Kabel verliere wenn ich es vernünftig verlege. Hätte gerne längere Kabel ab Werk


----------



## vernel (1. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

mhh längere Kabel wenns die net von CS zu kaufen gibt bastelt man sich halt selbst ne verlängerung, sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein 
Habe mir heute bei Dealer meines vertrauns nen Carpsounder super für 30€ gekauft am wochenende mal testen 

mFg and nice greetz danieL


----------



## E-radicate (4. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

HaY,
ich weiß, dass die Frage schon am Anfang mehr oder weniger gefragt wurde, jedoch nicht präzise genug beantwort.

Ich würde gerne wissen, wann gute Beißzeit für Karpfen ist,
Temperatur, Wetter, Tagsüber, nachts, morgens, nachmittags etc.
Danke schon mal im voraus!.!.!


----------



## Spector (10. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> So, mein Snyper ist gerade gekommen. Werde hoffentlich bald mal berichten können. #6



Hallo Bennie!

Immer schön den ersten Ring vor den Bissanzeiger:q:q sonst klappt dir das Heck  beim Run nach vorn.......bin grad von einer Woche MeckPomm zurück und hab dort mein neues Skypod ausprobiert.....absolut geiles Teil...nur ein bissel schwer(6kg)....wenn man weit laufen muß...auch die EOS-R haben sich super bewehrt


----------



## Spector (10. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo PROLOGIC!

Habs schon 2 mal live gesehen:q:q...und geil find ich das sniper auch...rein optisch....mir ist das teil aber zu filigran und wacklig


----------



## Pilkman (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> ... ich kenn ja den Fehler vom Sniper mit der umklappenden hinteren Gabel vom Hören und Lesen.
> 
> Aber bei mir ist es komischerweise noch nie passiert#c. ...



Hi Prologic,

tröste Dich, auch mir als ehemaligen Sniper-User ist diese viel beschworene Erscheinung nie in der Praxis vorgekommen... :q

... weder bei mir noch bei meinem Kumpel, der das Sniper ebenfalls nutzt.

Also lass Dich nicht ärgern... :q


----------



## MrTom (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



> Immer schön den ersten Ring vor den Bissanzeiger sonst klappt dir das Heck beim Run nach vorn


Schon erlebt oder nur davon gehört??


> mir ist das teil aber zu filigran und wacklig


Filigran ok, aber was ist am Snyper wacklig??
mfg Thomas


----------



## Spector (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Schon erlebt oder nur davon gehört??
> 
> Filigran ok, aber was ist am Snyper wacklig??
> mfg Thomas



zu 1.selbst gesehen....bei uns am see sind jedes jahr  "profis" aus Hannover.....er hatte wegen dem Wind den Freilauf fast komplett zugedreht.....dann kam ein ordentliche Run und die Ruten lagen im Dreck das ist dem 2 mal an diesem Tag passiert

zu2. bau das teil mal High auf und dann stell ein Seibert oder HighTower odern Skypod daneben...dann merkst was ich meine

gruß Marc


----------



## bennie (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also im Zimmer find ichs als Exrem-High schon richtig standfest. Weiß nicht, was ihr zu meckern habt. Zur Not spannste es halt noch ab


----------



## MrTom (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



> er hatte wegen dem Wind den Freilauf fast komplett zugedreht.....dann kam ein ordentliche Run und die Ruten lagen im Dreck


Und was wäre in dem Fall mit einem Skypod passiert??


> das ist dem 2 mal an diesem Tag passiert


Na dann lies die Lernfähigkeit des Anglers aber wirklich zu wünschen übrig.
mfg Thomas


----------



## bennie (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Und was wäre in dem Fall mit einem Skypod passiert??



wäre gen sky 




> Na dann lies die Lernfähigkeit des Anglers aber wirklich zu wünschen übrig.
> mfg Thomas



zwei dumme, ein gedanke


----------



## andreas0815 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



bennie schrieb:


> wäre gen sky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Hey Bennie,*


du bist aber auch überall,|supergrihast du deinen PC oder Notbook immer am Mann?;+

Es ist vorsicht geboten................|bigeyes


*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*


_________________Petri


----------



## Pilkman (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Spector schrieb:


> ....ist doch eh alles geschmackssache....



Bei den genannten Pods auf jeden Fall - wirklich falsch macht man da weder mit Sky noch Sniper was. #6

Und wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, nimmt einfach das Cygnet Sky Pod... :q :q :q

http://cgi.ebay.de/CYGNET-Sky-Pod-S...yZ139466QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sorgiew (14. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

oder sehr zu empfehlen das carpsounder ----- http://www.carp-sounder.de/cgi-bin/...4AD1A8EB64FCC0D3463BB6F3541E633A17D950E9879FA


----------



## Pilkman (14. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... und wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, nimmt einfach das Cygnet Sky Pod... :q :q :q
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CYGNET-Sky-Pod-S...yZ139466QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



Moin!

Meinen Link bitte nicht mißverstehen, der Verschreiber des Verkäufers ist nur recht amüsant. In der Auktion bietet er das Cygnet Multipod bzw. das Cygnet Skyscraper - prinzipiell ein super Pod für Leute, die überwiegend ihre Ruten hoch aufbauen...

... mit dem Sky Pod von Fox hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## frummel (17. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

jo ich kann mitlerweile auch erfahrung mitteilen..
bei regen usw. mit denen gearbeitet top..
aussehen is nicht so dolle aber die fische sehen die dinger erst wenn sie an land sind 
leider hab ich eine Schraube (zum aufschrauben auf den pod) ein wenig stranguliert..aber das konnt ich schon wieder beheben..
bin mit den dinger soweit noch zufrieden...


----------



## Erdwurm (18. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hat jemand erfahrung mitm txr plus? wollts mir naechste woche zulegen und wollte gern noch ein paar infos aus erster hand!
danke schonmal #h


----------



## addicted (21. August 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Was für ne Schnur-/Rollenkombo fischst denn?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

hab ihr schon auf der neuen fisch und fang dvd den beitrag "karpfenangeln für sparfüchse gesehn oder gelesen??

was haltet ihr von der frolic methode??


----------



## Erdwurm (21. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

so noch ne frage dazu!

ich hab meine beschreibung der Piepser verschmissen! is es egal welches powerout ich fuers txr nehm? weil ich kann mich noch er innern dass es genau beschreiben war welches fuer illus ist und welches fuer funkboxen!oder aber ist es ganz egal?
also foxige sinds! danke schonmal


----------



## zrako (21. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

hab mir grad das spro specialist dome bestellt. erfahrungsbericht folgt....


----------



## bennie (22. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

wieso wird dieser thread eigentlich nicht mal gepinnt?


----------



## Jens0883 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Noch nicht gelesen. Worum gehts da? mfg


----------



## frummel (22. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

weil die mods wohl bissel schlafen


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

er schildet das angeln für sehr wenig geld!
er wickelt einen frolic in einen nylonstrumpf ein!
so saugt er sich zwar auch voll, aber fällt nit auseinander!
is sehr interressant!
dann erklärt er was über rute, rolle etc.
zum beispiel:
wenn man sich eine freilaufrolle kauft, sollte man ein markengerät über 45€ kaufen!
mit den rollen unter dem preis hat man nur probleme! z.B. das der freilauf nicht reichtig ein und aus rastet.
die zeitschrift müsst ihr euch mal holen..ausgabe september 2007!


----------



## Fabi1992 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo leute, ich hab mir vor kurzem n rod pod set von askari gekauft ( glaub hat 50 euro oder so gekosted). So ein scheiß, war nach 4 tagen am wasser schrottreif. Jetzt will ich mir ein neues pod kaufen, will so 120 euro ausgeben sollte schon stabil sein. Empfelt mir bitte was gutes


----------



## Spector (24. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo Fabi!

Kommt drauf an wie Du überwiegend fischt.
Angelst Du häufig im Fluss mit High gestellten Ruten würde ich dir ein Tripod empfehlen z.B.---->http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....anaconda-magic-pod-p-6155&cName=rod-pods-c-28
Solltes Du am See/Teich fischen wirf mal einen Blick auf das Teil hier--->http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....fox-x-rod-pod-plus-p-7100&cName=rod-pods-c-28

intressant sieht auch dieses Teil aus
--->http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/index.php?cPath=28&sort=products_sort_order&filter_id=86
 kostet natürlich etwas mehr...


gruß Marc


----------



## Fabi1992 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

thanks Spector. des 1. gefällt mir. des kommt auf jeden fall in die nähere auswahl. danke für den link


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (3. September 2007)

*Wieviel Oz oder mm-Wassersäule......*

Ist jetzt kein Erfahrungsbericht, aber man muß ja nicht wegen jeder Frage einen neuen Thread eröffnen.
Ich denke meine Frage paßt etwa zum Thema hier:

*Wieviel "o.z. Materialstärke" oder "mm-Wassersäule" sollte ein Zelt haben???*

Will mir ein Schirmzelt zulegen.
Da ich auf der Arbeit genug vom Wetter mitbekomme, muß ich das nicht auch noch am Wochenende oder im Urlaub haben, sprich ich werde nicht bei Gewitter und Regenschauer längere Zeit zum Angeln gehen.
Mehr als 2 Nächte Ansitz werden es auch nicht werden, deshalb ein Zelt auf Schirmbasis, mit herauszipbarer Vorderfront.


----------



## frummel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

so freunde der sonne.. ich habe mein traumpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



habe es zu einem traumpreis gekauft und war sofort begeistern..super leicht.. super stabil gebaut.. mit langen banksticks schön hoch..für die hiesigen kanäle schön niedrig..eninfach super..schrauben, verschlüsse super..
empfehlenswert..


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



> so freunde der sonne.. ich habe mein traumpo


Das freut uns für dich:m Nach dem Baden immer schön eincremen und viel Fahrrad fahren, dann wirst du lange Freude dran haben.
mfg Thomas


----------



## frummel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

he he.. ich lass es dann jetzt mal unverbessert..damit der rest noch was zu lachen hat..

willst mal streicheln?


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi Frummel,

der Bildherkunft nach handelt es sich um ein Pod von "Soulcarp", hmm? #h


----------



## frummel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

der po is meiner der pod auf den bild gehört soulcarp..ich hab aber auch eines davon


----------



## jackazzi2 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Falls sich jemand noch für Carp-Sounder interessiert, ich habe ein tolles Angebot gefunden.
Gruß Tony

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220145840602


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi Leute ich hab hier mal alles durchgeblättert, aber nur wenig zu den Askon Bissanzeigern gefunden....jetzt meine Frage kennt jmd. oder hat jmd. die Askon UXT Bissanzeiger?? Hatte nämlich vor mir die zuzulegen da mein Budget ziemlich eingeschrängt ist momentan und gestern bei 2 std. dauerregen mein Perca set abgesoffen ist und endgültig den Dienst versagt hat...

mfg Chris


----------



## Feedercatcher (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo, von den Askon kann ich Dir nur abraten. Ich hatte auch welche und kann nur sagen Hände weg. Die brauchen verdammt viel Strom und bei Dauerregen sind die auch nicht besonders. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr die Fox RX zugelegt und die sind absolut klasse. Zugegeben die sind super teuer, aber die sind Ihr Geld absolut wert. Gruß Henning


----------



## bennie (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Askon ist nix halbes und nix ganzes. Fürs Geld ganz ok aber empfehlen würde ich sie nicht direkt


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Was kann man denn kaufen für ca. 20-25€ das stk.???


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

danke für die infos, hab vor mir von meiner Holden das UXT Kit mit Sounderbox schenken zu lassen da ich bals geb. hab und das vorher schon brauch....hab auch nur gutes gehört deswegen war ich verwundert....naja aber die haben ja auch 5 jahre vollgarantie und als 3er set + sounderbox für 57€ geht denke ich klar....

@gunnar: was ist tauchlack?? sind die wirklich so hell?? HAst du die angepinselt, weil die dich erblinden lassen wenn du mitten in der nacht mit vom schlaf verklebten augen aus dem zelt stolperst, und du nich merh erkennen kannst welche rute blnikt??

grüße Christian


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

banutze immer shcojh einfach carpsounder habe mienen 8 jahre alten carp sounder anstandslos repariert bekommen !!
einach top carp sounder forever !!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi Christian,

Tauchlack , zB hier:
http://www.conrad.de/Werkzeug-Loettechnik/gluhlampen_tauchlack_orange.sap  gibt es in vielen Farben.

Die LED's leuchten im Orginal grell weis. Gerade Nachts recht unangenhm wenn man draufschaut. Selbst die kleine Positionslampen in den BA's leuchten den halben Angelplatz aus. Das selbe gilt für die Funkbox, viel zu hell. Immer wenns leucht , es ist so hell das mann es(nachts) nicht sieht an welcher Rute (li , mitte , re ) es beißt. Weils einfach blendet. Jetzt mit der Ampelfarbe werden die Augen nicht verblitzt und es reicht ein Blick und ich weiß an welcher Rute was los ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Wir haben 3 Erfahrungsberichte über Ruten, Bissanzeiger und RodPods bereits als wichtige Themen oben festgenagelt!

*Kann das hier auch mal endlich oben angepinnt werden?* (Welcher MOD isn hier zuständig???) |rolleyes Ständig muss ich danach suchen, weil alle 3 Wochen wieder nach sowas gefragt wird...

Im Übrigen habe ich meinen eigenen Bericht in diesem Tröt um einige Fotos und Infos ergänzt.


----------



## Lümmy (11. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

So jungs, ich habe mir auch ein Rodpod bei Askari bestellt. Auch ich war der Meinung, dass man dort nicht unbedingt viel Geld ausgeben muss......

ARSCHLECKEN

Das Ding kannste völlig in die Tonne kloppen. :v

Nu muss wat neues her... Ich stelle hier mal drei Stück rein, die mir ganz gut gefallen haben. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mal eure Meinung dazu abgeben könntet....


1.
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Rod-Pod-3-Be...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-4-Bein-3...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Amiaud-Peche-Alt...ryZ30758QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lümmy (11. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Habe noch etwas gefunden...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-Dreibein...ryZ19985QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-4-Bein-3...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Und was haltet ihr von so einem Set???? Das das Pod Mist ist, ist zu sehen... Aber was sagt ihr zu den restlichen Sachen? Bin halt neu auf dem Karpfengebiet
http://cgi.ebay.de/KARPFENSET-2-KAR...ryZ65979QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laert (12. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hi, also die beiden  wären meiner meinung nach  identisch, bloß die bißanzeiger, die es dazu im set gibt sind halt unterschiedlich. 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-4-Bein-36...QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-4-Bein-3...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich hab mir vor kurzem ein pod ersteigert, dass genau so aussieht  wie die oben genannten . vielleicht war das auch der selbe händler?auf jeden fall hab ich bei ca.40 euronen (inkl. versand) zugeschlagen. als ich das ding gekriegt hab, hab ich erstmal gestaunt , dass das noname-produkt welches ich gekauft hab, von der fa. behr stammt. genau das gleiche pod gibt's z.bsp. bei gerlinger für ca.70 eu+versand.
meine bewertung für dieses geld kann man echt nicht viel falsch machen-das teil ist leicht, für meine verhältnisse stabil und ist schnell aufzubauen. ulli-dulli vekauft das gleiche pod bloß von der fa. "delta fisching" in seinem ebay-shop.
gruß
laert:vik:


----------



## Lenzibald (12. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus. Also nicht für ungut aber ich denke bei den Karpfenanglern kommt immer mehr das Prestigedenken durch. Leute denkts mal nach 500 oder 700€ für ein paar Alurohre das ist doch wahnsinn. ich habe das teil 
http://cgi.ebay.at/ROD-POD-Rutenhal...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mehr brauche ich sicher nie und ich bin mir sicher das dieses Teil auch einige Jahre hält. Falls es nach 3 oder 4 jahren kaputt geht was ich nicht glaube sind halt 23€ im Eimer. Ich denke wer sichs leisten kann oder will soll halt ein paar Hunderter hinlegen aber macht nicht immer alles schlecht das nicht in das Prestigedenken hineinpasst.


----------



## Lümmy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also nicht für ungut aber ich denke bei den Karpfenanglern kommt immer mehr das Prestigedenken durch. Leute denkts mal nach 500 oder 700€ für ein paar Alurohre das ist doch wahnsinn. ich habe das teil
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ROD-POD-Rutenhal...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Mehr brauche ich sicher nie und ich bin mir sicher das dieses Teil auch einige Jahre hält. Falls es nach 3 oder 4 jahren kaputt geht was ich nicht glaube sind halt 23€ im Eimer. Ich denke wer sichs leisten kann oder will soll halt ein paar Hunderter hinlegen aber macht nicht immer alles schlecht das nicht in das Prestigedenken hineinpasst.


 
Mutig mutig muss ich dazu sagen#r Aber das gibt doch bestimmt wieder ne Diskussion....Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Catch & Relaese (13. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

moin 
das fox sky pod kostet gerade mal 250 euro das auf mind. 10 jahre gesehen da kannst du dir 5 billig pods kaufen um die 50 euro aber was machst du wenn dein pod immer nur 1 jahr hält? 500 euro in 10 jahren für billig pods auszugeben naja ich weiß ja ne mir wärs das ne wert 
mfg


----------



## Lenzibald (13. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus. Jetzt sind wir genau auf dem Punkt. Warum soll das nur ein Jahr halten ? weils net 250€ gekostet hat? Denkts doch mal wieder normal nicht immer nur eine Karpfenrute muß zweiteilig sein mit Moosgummigrif der natürlich auch zweiteilig sein muß. Das kot..... kommt mir schon wenn ich immer wieder höhre Bivy, carphunter, baitrunner, Leute wir sind in Deutschland bzw. ich bin aus Österreich kann keiner mehr Deutsch ?

Nur so zum nachdenken.
MFG


----------



## JKR1982 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@Lenzibald

Soll es doch jeder nennen wie er möchte. Hauptsache ist, dass man weiß was gemeint ist. Das heutige Karpfenangeln kommt aus England und so hat man sich das halt angewöhnt. Du kannst weiterhin Zelt anstatt Bivvy, Rutenablage anstatt Rod Pod und Köder anstatt Bait sagen. Da beschwert sich keiner drüber. Solls jeder machen wie er möchte.

In diesem Sinne. :vik:


----------



## Catch & Relaese (13. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

*lenzibald*
*nun bleib mal ruhig wir wollen ja nur unsere erfahrungen austauschen und meine war        drei mal ein billig pod gekauft alle drei trotz pfleglichen umgang kaputt durch verschleiß oder verrostet usw. *
*fazit wie so sollte man ein pod für 300 euro produzieren wenn der nächste billighersteller das für 100 euro kann .*
*ich bin aus der branche und kenne mich aus. *


----------



## Luigi 01 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

[quot

e=Catch & Relaese;1758081]
*ich bin aus der branche und kenne mich aus. *[/quote]
|abgelehn

Meinst du nicht dass du hier ein bisschen zu dick auffährst!

So machst du dir hier keine Freunde!

Auch selbst wenn du aus der Branche sein solltest halten sich gerade die Leute seriös im
Hintergrund mit solchen Aussagen!


----------



## Lenzibald (13. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus.
Ja das ist natürlich richtig warum sollte man ein Pod für 300€ verkaufen wenns ein Anderer für 30 Verkauft. Ist doch klar solange es Leute gibt die für ein paar Alurohre 500€ und mehr bezahlen. Oder glaubt wirklich einer das die Teuren Pods in der Herstellung so viel Teurer sind ? Mann ihr bezahlt ein Paar Hunderter für den Namen der draufsteht. Wird sowieso alles in Fernost produziert.


----------



## JKR1982 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@Lenzibald

Komm doch ma runter. Hast du deine Blutdrucktabletten vergessen? Auch wenn sich einer nen Pod für 100000000000 € kauft, na und. Tut dir doch nicht weh. Dem einen gefällt die Bauweise besser, der andere findet ein teureres Pod stabiler und und und. Es gibt eben verschiedene Geschmäcker, wie bei allem. Und wie viel derjenige dafür ausgibt ist doch ihm überlassen.

Bis denne


----------



## DerFrosch (23. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Habe mir den Luxus des Funksystems TXR plus geleistet, so wie andere Carpys aus meinem Verein auch. Groß war die Überraschung, das wir ständig die Bisse der anderen auf unsren Empfängern hatten. auch ein erneutes justieren der Funkanlage
brachte keine Änderung, da die Dinger sich automatisch justieren.
Weis jemand einen gewaltfreien Rat, wie man die Technik überlisten kann?
Oder hat FOX da ausnahmsweise mal SCH....... gebaut?


----------



## Erdwurm (24. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hmm naja ich wuerds einfach so probier dasses jeder mal zuhasue amcht ohne die andern und nochmal versucht


----------



## DerFrosch (24. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Schon versucht, keine Besserung. Nix zu machen.


----------



## Teo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Tuning-Spezialisten.

Ich besitze die "Beaster" von Exori und bin damit auch vollstens zufrieden. Wenn es da nicht eine kleine Sache zu verbessern gäbe. Ich habe diese Session dazu gelernt, das es ab und zu doch besser wäre, eine Funke für seine Bissanzeiger zu besitzen. 
Starker Regen und Sturm, Entfernung zu den Ruten aufgrund nichtmöglichen Zeltaufbaus, sowie andere Angler in der Nähe ließen mich desöfteren wünschen, eine Sounderbox zur Verfügung zu haben.
Leider hat sich Exori ja noch nicht dazu durchgerungen, eine Funksounderbox für The BEAST zu entwickeln. Und auf Kabel steh ich ja überhaupt nicht.#d

Nun zum Knackpunkt. Wer hat eine Lösung, ob kompliziert oder unkompliziert, eine Funksounderbox kompatibel mit den "Beaster'n" zu machen?!
Geht das überhaupt? Ich habe von solchen Sachen eigentlich keine Ahnung.

vielen Dank, der Teo


----------



## Pilkman (26. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hi Teo,

sowohl die üblichen Kabelfunkboxen von Carpsounder als auch die unterschiedlichen Modelle vom Fox TXR funktionieren 1A über die Sounderboxanschlüsse der Beaster - 2,5mm Monoklinke. #h

Brauchst also nichts bauen oder modifizieren.... #6


----------



## Teo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Gruß Pilkman,

Vielen Dank für deine Info, hab daraufhin mal gegoogelt.
Mußte aber feststellen das mir die Systeme doch etwas zu preisaufwendig sind.
Habe sogar noch ne Funkbox von Exori gefunden, aber auch 199,- €.

Da würde dann doch noch eher das System von B.Richi in Frage kommen (3 Geräte + Funke = 140,- Euro)

Aber ich wollt ja halt gern bei meinen Beastern bleiben.
Nun hab ich noch was für 99,- € gefunden. Das Askon RBX digital Sounderbox System.

Nun dazu meine Fragen.
Ist es mit den Anschlüssen und der Funktion kompatibel?
Ist der Sender Wasserfest? Kann man dem Produkt vertrauen?

Vielen Dank ....


----------



## Gunnar. (28. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Teo schrieb:


> Nun hab ich noch was für 99,- € gefunden. Das Askon RBX digital Sounderbox System.


 
Bei dem Preis......... leg noch nen Schein drauf.In dieser Preisklasse 129,95€ mit das beste auf dem Markt:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich finde die bissanzeiger auf dem bild durchschnittlich!
man kann die Vibration nicht ausstellen!!!!!
Funkverbindung ist aber ganz gut und man kann die töne gut einstellen!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> man kann die Vibration nicht ausstellen!!!!!


Kann mann doch.
Drei Eintstellmöglichkeiten: 1. Nur Vibra , 2. Vibra + Ton , 3. Nur Ton


----------



## Grandsniper (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Für alle die ne Gute Rute suchen für wenig Geld, kann ich die Chub Outcast empfehlen. Gibts schon für 119€ bei ebay.
Ich habe ein clip bei utube gefunden, wie Sie die Ruten vögeln.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk

P.S: Liebe Kinder zuhause nicht zu nachahmung empfohlen *fg*#d


----------



## bennie (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

nimm andere. von dem dam hab ich noch nie was gutes gehört!


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hat wer den Nash Hooligun getestet?


----------



## sorgiew (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

es währe schon ziemlich interessant mit einer solchen gewindeschraube zu arbeiten - der bissanzeiger hat mir ja eigentlich sehr gut gefallen


----------



## angler23 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hat einer von euch schon mal mit der "spro prion power carp " geangelt? oder kann mir jemand eine andere gute rute in der preisklasse bis 50 € empfehlen?  

Das video is echt geil! Aber die rute ist leider zu teuer für mich! :-(


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

also als ich beim karpfenangeln angefangen hab, hab ich leider den fehler begagngen und mir so eine veraltete glasfaser karpfenruet gekauft, erstmal sind die sehr schwer, unbelastbar, schwabelig und dichblankig.
lass lieber die finger davon, denn wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
wie in meinem fall


----------



## Maiken (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo kann mir einer was zum Stromverbrauch von den Fox Eos R sagen ? 
Hauptsächlich zum Empfänger!!
Danke


----------



## Spector (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Moin!

Hab die Teile seit diesem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.
Stromverbrauch der Bissis ist relativ gering....hab schon ca.20 Nächte gefischt (mit eingeschalteten Nachtlicht) und die Batterien halten sehr gut.
Der Empfänger ist mit Accus ausgestattet(ist zumindest bei mir im Pre-Set so)
ich mußte bis jetzt 2 mal aufladen(Ladegerät incl. Autoladekabel sind auch im pre-set)
kannst natürlich stärkere Accus verwenden dann halten die Teile natürlich länger


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe die Quick Alert von DAM!

Habt ihr auch das problem mit der Funke das die nicht geht??


----------



## omer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Maiken schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir einer was zum Stromverbrauch von den Fox Eos R sagen ?
> Hauptsächlich zum Empfänger!!
> Danke



Habe den Empfänger 14 Tage angeschaltet liegen lassen und täglich zwei bis vier Run´s simuliert. Akku´s im Empfänger sind immer noch i.O.!:vik:

Schätze mal mit normalen Batterien, hält er noch länger durch.

CU


----------



## herby.b (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Shimao Alivio 2,75 lbs  bekommst du schon für das Geld und da wirst du nicht viel Glasfaser finden.Ich fische die 3lbs als Ersatzruten.


----------



## Maiken (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Spector danke für die schnelle Antwort hoffe doch das der Empfänger mit normalen Batterien länger durchhält und wie ist eigentlich die Reichweite bei schwacher Leistung Fische die CS F1 und habe einen sehr hohen Stromverbrauch beim Empfänger und bei schwacher Batterieleistung auch Probleme mit dem Empfang will deshalb umsteigen auf Fox natürlich nur wenn alles io ist. Delkim war mir auch im Auge hat aber laut mehreren Berichten die ich fürNegativ halte und deshalb 
wieder meine Aufmerksamkeit verloren. Bin erstmal Ratlos weiß auch nicht was ich nehmen soll. Die Foxen haben denke ich alles was man braucht oder?


----------



## sorgiew (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ich weiss nicht ich schwanke auch etwas

die delkim gefallen mir sehr gut - stimmt es aber wenn man durch die lichtschranke mit einem blatt fährt der piepser dann defekt ist ...... keine ahnung hab das mal so gehört.


bei den carpsoundern soll es ja eine ziemliche verzögerung geben keine ahnung ob das stimmt 



das sind alles so dinge die ich vom hörensagen habe


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> die delkim gefallen mir sehr gut - stimmt es aber wenn man durch die lichtschranke mit einem blatt fährt der piepser dann defekt ist ...... keine ahnung hab das mal so gehört.


Die Delkims haben keine Lichtschranke sonder so eine Art Vibrationssensor.Der regestriert die durchlaufende Schnur. Nachteil dieser Technik: Wenn zB. Kraut gegen die Schnur drückt , kann die Schnur ganz langsam von der Rolle gezogen werden ohne das es einen Piep gibt.


> bei den carpsoundern soll es ja eine ziemliche verzögerung geben


Was genau meinst du mit Verzögerung?


----------



## sorgiew (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

der run und drei oder vier sekunden später schlägt erst die funkbox an - wie gesagt ich kenne das alles nur vom hörensagen


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Achso verstehe, Eine Verzögerung gibt es zwar , aber die ist minimal. Im alltäglichen Gebrauch nicht zu bemerken. Und 3-4 sec. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, auf keinen Fall.


----------



## sorgiew (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

jetzt ist halt die frage was mache ich.


ich muss sagen die dam haben mir sehr gut gefallen und leider war ja auch das gebrechen nicht unbedingt fehler des herstellers.

ich finde die bissanzeige optimal und auch die batterielebensdauer war sehr gut.


ich hasse das wenn ich unschlüssig bin.


ich weiss genau wenn ich die dam nehme und es geht wieder etwas kaputt kann ich sie ohne probleme umtauschen - und dann sind sehr wahrscheinlich die delkim dran


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> ich hasse das wenn ich unschlüssig bin.


Ohja das kenn ich auch.
 Nachdem was ich bis jetzt gehört habe würde ich zu den Fox EOS tendieren.

Allerdings sind Bißanzeiger in dieser Preisklasse nicht mein Ding.


----------



## sorgiew (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

das ist ja das problem sind ja nicht wenig euronen auf der anderen seite ........ wenn man die teile jahrelang hat.



tja ich weiss nicht ich denke ich werde mir wieder die dam zulegen und diesmal etwas sanfter mit ihnen umgehen .....


haben mich damals ja auch 200 euronen gekostet


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Tja das mit dem jahrelang halten haut leider auch nicht immer hin. Gerade heute habe ich einen Angler getroffen der mit seinen Delkims Probleme hat.Probleme kann es immer geben , aber bei den teuren Modellen ärgert mann sich besonders. Da gibt mann viel Geld aus um keine Probleme zu bekommen.............und dann................


----------



## Spector (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Maiken!

Keine Ahnung ob der Empfänger mit normalen Bat. länger hält....für mich eigentlich auch egal.....ich lad die Accus vor jeden Fischen auf und hab trotzdem noch für alle Bissanzeiger + Empfänger Ersatzbatterien dabei.
Wie die Reichweite bei schwachen Accus ist weiß ich auch nicht.
Ich hab die Funkys gekauft weil ich am Angelplatz absolute ruhe haben möchte.


----------



## Spector (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja das mit dem jahrelang halten haut leider auch nicht immer hin. Gerade heute habe ich einen Angler getroffen der mit seinen Delkims Probleme hat.Probleme kann es immer geben , aber bei den teuren Modellen ärgert mann sich besonders. Da gibt mann viel Geld aus um keine Probleme zu bekommen.............und dann................



leider kann man das auch andersrum sehen......ich bin schon früh aus dem Zelt gekommen und mußte feststellen das,das Rodpod ein bissel anders stand als am abend zuvor...es fehlten auch ~500m schnur auf der Spule....und alles nur weil ein "billig" Bissi versagt hatte...seitdem kaufe ich nur noch markenware#c


----------



## angler23 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Wo kann man denn die shimano alivio kaufen?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

www.fishingtackle24.de


mfg Marvin

Psa habe ich mir letztens 3lb´s Alivio Dl gekauft bin echt zu  frieden!

!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe so DAM Bissanzeiger für 13Euro!
Die reichen vollkommen aus!

kennt die einer von euch?

mfg marvin


----------



## Maiken (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo Spector,
es geht mir aber darum wenn ich länger als eine Woche am See bin und an der Stelle nicht mit dem Auto ran komme muß der Akku halten oder mehrere Batterien mitnehmen aber es soll ja Sparsam sein. Bei den Billigen Teilen z.B. Askon alles mit 9V Block halten die Batterien Monatelang ohne Probleme, das ist für mich wichtig und nicht das Geld nur für Batterein und Akkus verschwenden Akkus haben auch noch ein kleines Problem bei Frost kacken die ab. Hab da noch ne Frage zeigt der Fox Eos R Empfänger die Fallbißanzeige auch an?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

|good:|good:|good:

Ich sehe es aber auch so das man lieber ein teures kauft als .... billige!
Billig kann auch gut sein das weiß ich ganz genau!
Ich fische die Alivio 3lb´s DL für 50Euro und?Die Ruten sind geil!
Doch als Rod pod werde ich mir den Cygnet Grand snyper holen!

mfg marvin

Streiten hat keinen Sinn jeder hat eine eigene Vrostellung von billig und teuer!|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Spector (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ups maiken keine ahnung hab ich noch garnicht drauf geachtet....ich probier das morgen mal aus.....da die tonübertragung 1 zu 1 ist zeigt der empfänger das auch mit dem fallbisston an...denke ich jedenfall ob das visuell auch anders angezeigt wird|kopfkrat|kopfkrat #cmuß ich morgen dann testen....um ehrlich zu sein achte ich da garnicht auf den ton sonder schau auf die swinger/betalights
zu den Accus möchte ich sagen das der empfänger ne Woche durchhalten sollte.....war dieses Jahr eine woche MV und brauchte da auch nicht nachladen........hatte in den 7 tagen ca.40 Runs und unzählige Weißfischzupfer...allerdings hatte ich da auch stärkere Accus drin und die orginal fox als ersatz dabei....über das frostproblem hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht#c...aber danke #hfür den hinweis


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

sehe ich genauso!

billige pod können machnmal auch sehr gut sein!
teure pods können manchmal total unstabiel sein, die von Nash gefallen mir garnicht!


----------



## Carphunter' (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ich hab die askon extreme kit von askari. machn auf mich einen guten eindruck. sehr geringer stromverbrauch trotz nachtlicht. funk reichweite: ausreichend#t wie die manchmalbeschriebenen 500m(wers glaubt#c) gehen ca. 150m aber wer entfernt sich auch sooo weit von den ruten?|kopfkrat
 fahre in einer woche für eine woche angeln. werd sie dann mal gründlich testen und n bericht reinstellen


----------



## sorgiew (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

naja jetzt kommts drauf an auch wenn das günstige gut ist wie lange hält es?

2- 3 jahre dann hat man aber schon in ein pod über 100 euro investiert.

wie lange hält ein teures ??


natürlich kann auch hier nach 2 jahren schluss sein aber ich denke mal das passiert nicht so häufig wie bei einem günstigen


----------



## Jan77 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, das mein Carpsounder am Wochenende nach 13 Jahren, sein Zeitliches gesegnet hat.

Es war das Modell mit Lautstärkenregelung und Sounderbox-Anschluss. Auch wenn das Teil damals 180,-DM gekostet hat, so finde ich die Lebensdauer des kleinen Piepsers doch beachtlich. 

Gut das ich noch so einen in Reserve haben#6


----------



## Spector (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, das mein Carpsounder am Wochenende nach 13 Jahren, sein Zeitliches gesegnet hat.
> 
> Es war das Modell mit Lautstärkenregelung und Sounderbox-Anschluss. Auch wenn das Teil damals 180,-DM gekostet hat, so finde ich die Lebensdauer des kleinen Piepsers doch beachtlich.
> 
> Gut das ich noch so einen in Reserve haben#6



carpsounder sind geile Bissanzeiger...mir gefällt nur das Design nicht wirklich und die tonlochscheibe klingt scheußlich....die neuen sollen aber deutlich anders werden...werden auf der carpmesse bei CS vorgestellt....Haltbarkeit und Service sind bei CS sowieso besser als bei allen anderen Herstellern:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



> Ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, das mein Carpsounder am Wochenende nach 13 Jahren, sein Zeitliches gesegnet hat.



Probier mal, den bei Flauger reparieren zu lassen. Normalerweise sollte das für ne kleine Mark gehen. Für nen Kompletten Platinentausch hat nen kollege mal 5DM bezahlt...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Jan77 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Probier mal, den bei Flauger reparieren zu lassen. Normalerweise sollte das für ne kleine Mark gehen. Für nen Kompletten Platinentausch hat nen kollege mal 5DM bezahlt...
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 
Werd ich mal ausprobieren!!! Danke Holger|wavey:


----------



## Maiken (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo,
und  danke an alle für eure tollen Tips. Dann sind die Eos R Perfekt!
Werde sie mir wohl zulegen.


----------



## herby.b (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



angler23 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die shimano alivio kaufen?


Dein Händler kann sie sicher bestellen.
Gruß Herby


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

guck dir mal bei askari die sänger spirit one in 2,75lbs....top teil

mfg chris


----------



## ObiOne (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

So, nu bin ich auch mal dran, bin ich verwirrt und stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung |uhoh:

Bis jetzt war ich voll auf das Fox Euro Easy Dome xs eingeschossen, jedoch hab ich hier gelesen das die Qualität von Fox in den letzten Jahren zu wünschen übrig lässt...

Naja, nu steh ich vor der Qual der Wahl und habe mitlerweile 4 die zu meinen Favoriten gehören #d

1. Fox Euro Easy Dome XS (Neuheit 2007, bauglich mit Fox Euro Easy Dome X... was ist die Veränderung?) 

2.Nash Double Top Extreme 2 MAN

3. Trakker Zelt - Armo MK II Bivvy - 1 Man (Wie siehts hier mit Kondenswasser aus, gibt es ein Innenzelt mit herausnehmbarer Bodenplane?)

4. Chub Cyfish Plus 2Man 


Ich hoffe das sich ein Paar finden die mir etwas mehr über diese Zelte verraten können um mir den Kauf zu erleichtern |licht

Liebe Grüße Obi |wavey:


----------



## Jimmsen (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir nun mal wieder ein neues Zelt gönnen. Es sollte ein Ovalschirm/ Brolly? mit Überwurf und eventuellem Winterskin sein.Falls ihr ein solches Zelt/Schirm fischt schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen und Vorschläge rein. Preisbereich um die 200. Bin für jeden Vorschlag/Erfahrung dankbar.


----------



## sorgiew (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hab heute mal mit meinem händler telefoniert - er meinte er cerkauft zur zeit gut die teile von zebco ( denke das sind die quantum) und mosella


----------



## ObiOne (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Danke Piere #6
das hilft mir echt schonmal weiter und ich denke du hast recht, ich sollte das 2 Mann Zelt nehmen ich brauch immer Platz 

Gibt es vielleicht trotzdem noch Erfahrungsberichte zu den anderen3 Modellen? Wär super |wavey:

Gruß Obi


----------



## zrako (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

840 € |uhoh:


----------



## ObiOne (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hmmm... kann keiner was zu dem"Nash Double Top Extreme 2 MAN" sagen das würde mich brennend interessieren #6

Gruß Obi |wavey:


----------



## carpen (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hii kann mir wer vl etwas zu ehmanns domes sagen ?? finde das hot spot xl ganz gut (von bilder) würde mcih über erfahrungen freuen


----------



## carpen (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hii leute 

kann mir wer was zu den ruten greys platinum in12ft und 2,75 lb sagen ?  würde mich echt  interessieren finde die ruten supii aber wenn man sie nicht selber gefischt hat kann man das ja nich sagen also wer erfahrungen mit ihnen hat :q schriebenmm^^



gruß hendrik


----------



## BMG619 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hab gerade ein billiges Rod-Pod bei ebay entdeckt. Wollt mal von euch wissen was ihr davon haltet. Lohnt es sich den zu kaufen oder nicht????? http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPANGEBO-ROD-PO...871936QQihZ002QQcategoryZ139466QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Carphunter' (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

das pod hab ich auch. für den preis is es ok. kannst viel vestellen(beinlänge,als highpod, recht-u-links drehen usw) is scho nich schlecht, für den anfang. hält lange.
#6#6#6

will mir aber bald n neues holen.:q


----------



## Spector (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



BMG619 schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein billiges Rod-Pod bei ebay entdeckt. Wollt mal von euch wissen was ihr davon haltet. Lohnt es sich den zu kaufen oder nicht????? http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPANGEBO-ROD-PO...871936QQihZ002QQcategoryZ139466QQcmdZViewItem



Ich halte von diesen Teil nix......weil......ein Bekannter ein baugleiches Pod von Askari hatte........das teil hat noch nichtmal ein Jahr gehalten......nach dem ersten Fischen fingen die Schrauben an zu rosten...zu guter letzt ist eine der Beinhalterungen abgebrochen(war eine Mutter die in das Basisteil eingeschweißt war und in welche die Beine eingeschraubt werden)
das Teil war billigste Quallität und zum :v


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hmmm....

Der eine sagt es ist gut..... der andere sagt es ist sch****!

was soll man da glauben???


----------



## Ronen (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



> Der eine sagt es ist gut..... der andere sagt es ist sch****!
> 
> was soll man da glauben???



ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach meinem 1. Pod und wollte die Erfahrungsberichte der Boardis zur Kaufentscheidung nutzen. 

Ist ja nichtmal schlimm, dass der eine sagt "gut"...und der andere meint "schlecht"! 

Wichtig ist m.E. nur, dass man seine Meinung auch verteten und dafür bzw. dagegen sachlich Argumentieren kann....aber das kann man leider nur noch von den wenigsten erwarten!

So werde ich wie schon des öfteren, Hilfe bei Boardies via PN suchen wo ich weiss, ich bekomme ne offene und ehrliche Antwort basierend auf Wissen und Erfahrung..... und nicht auf Vermutungen, Label und Preis!!

Schade, wieder ein Thread mehr, der sein ursprüngliches Ziel aufgrund einiger " **** will nix falsches sagen **** " mehr und mehr verfehlt!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## sorgiew (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

lass dich nicht verunsichern ich schick dir wenn du willst ein paar bilder von meinem - ist zwar etwas teurer dafür hast glaube ich auf ewig was


----------



## bennie (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Pette schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Der eine sagt es ist gut..... der andere sagt es ist sch****!
> 
> was soll man da glauben???



manches ansprüchen genügt es, manchen nicht, so ist das eben. du musst halt schauen, was du für ansprüche an ein pod stellsst


----------



## Laksos (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Erdwurm schrieb:


> *goalpost* aufbau is immer besse rals einer vorne einer hinten! steht stabiler und die bars verdrehen sich beim biss nicht! aber tripod adapter mit 6 beinen is is beste! des steht dann sogar auf stegen, steinen und holz usw


Kann den begriff *goalpost* mal einer genauer erklären?


----------



## Pilkman (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Laksos schrieb:


> Kann den begriff *goalpost* mal einer genauer erklären?



Hallo Laksos,

schau mal hier... #h


----------



## Laksos (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

|bigeyes |licht

Oha, danke dir!#6

Wenn ich später mal groß und reich bin, werd ich mir dann wohl auch irgendwann ein ordentliches Rod Pod leisten (aber nicht mit goalpost-Funktion, sondern eher ein Dreibein, auch senkrecht als High Pod dreh-/verstellbar), da ich nicht an allen Angelstellen einen bankstick in the bottom gegroundet kriege...


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

War letztens mal im Angelladen , da ist mir gleich ein neues Rod Pod aufgefallen. Mein altes  Ultimate Horizon 360° ca 5 Jahre , da lassen sich die Schrauben nicht mehr fest ziehen . So zum dem neuen Pod , ähnlich wie das Seibert und sehr Stabil . Wollte das Rod Pod gleich mitnehmen aber es war ein Austellungsstück .* Konnte es kaum glauben aber das Pod ist von Balzer.*

Gruß Manfred


----------



## NatNat (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

ich find frolic geil!!! ich fange meine karpfen überwiegend auf frolic und füttere damit auch(allerdings nur weil bei mir am see anfüttern mit boilies verboten ist). Mit dem nylon strumpf ist auch eine klasse idee!weil meist mann  den frolic je nach wassertemperatur mind. alle 3 stunden wechseln muss!!und ist im vergleich zu boilies um ein vielfaches günstiger!aber achtung!!!ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das gflügel frolics nich wirklich was taugen ich greife liber zu rind!!und auch die grünen frolics sind nicht knallgrün wie auf der verpackung abgebildet sondern dunkel und bringen meiner meinung nach auch nix!!

gruß NatNat


----------



## Pette (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Grüne Frolics?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

cool wusste gar nicht das die jez auch in 7,5 kilo Vorratspack gibt!
dann reicht ja ein Sack für eine Sassion


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

das ist ne super idee Ralle


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

wir werden in den nächsten tagen auch mal die erfahrungsberichte "ausmisten" und nur die wichtigen infos stehen lassen.damit ihr mehr übersicht habt.
offtopic wird hier her verschoben bzw wenn sehr alt gelöscht.
lg rob


----------



## Forellenangler91 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Das mit dem Ausmisten find ich nicht schlecht da steht meistens was drinne was keiner braucht  ne is nice danke


----------



## bennie (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

auf dass es sich schön füllen werde, ne kinnas?


----------



## hermann11 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

kommen denn dort auch meine berichte rein die immer nach einigen minuten von bildfläche verschwinden ?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

also ausnahmen gibt es da nicht


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Jawohl hermann, ab jetzt wenn sie Off Topic sind oder Streit provozieren. Es sei denn Sie wären gegen die Boardregeln, dann werden sie gelöscht.
Das betrifft aber nicht nur Dich sondern alle.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hermann11 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

na das doch mal nen wort ;-)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

das ist jez ja alles durcheinander#c#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ich übe noch #t

Ralf


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

übung macht den mod


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*


----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


>



hab gewusst das dich das aufräumen freuen wird:q


----------



## hummel. (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

hallo,
ich wollte mir eigentlich dieses zelt holenhttp://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=ehmanns-hot-spot-bivvy-two-man-p-9503&cName=zelteschirme-c-26
doch nun habe ich gelsen das dort nicht geraucht werden sollte und keine zelzjeizung ? wkann mir jemand dazu mal was sagen ?! is das nur bei dem zelt so ?!

mfg Christian


----------



## ObiOne (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Moin,
ich denke das ist grundsätzlich bei allen Zelten so, nur die haben es eben dazu geschrieben 
Ein enormes Risiko stellt es immer dar #d

Gruß Obi


----------



## Ronen (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



> schick mir mal bitte ne PN wegen der zusammensetzung.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat   #d


----------



## Martin67 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo.Nach denn Tipps von meinem Vereinskollegen habe ich dieser Fox ECO1 Easy Dome  bestellt.Super preis.Gruß Martin. http://www.angelcenter-schroll.de/index2.php #6:vik:


----------



## Pette (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

genau dieses zelt habe ich mir gerade ausführlich bei wilkerling angeschaut...!

aber hier ist es ja nochmal 40€ günstiger!

scheint echt hammer preis zu sein!

überlege es auch zu kaufen!

Hat jemand erfahrungen damit?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Warum schnackeln es einige Herrschaften einfach immer noch nicht, dass in die Erfahrungsberichte-Tröts auch nur Erfahrungsberichte reingehören??? :r

"Oh, super, will ich auch..." gehört NICHT da rein! 
Nur "Ich habe dies und das und es ist gut, weil..."

Ist doch eigentlich nicht so wild, oder? Erst Recht nicht, nachdem sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat den ganzen Thread (Bivies, Brollys, Camps) mal auszumisten (Danke an Ralle!).


----------



## ObiOne (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Moin,

habe mich für das [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Trakker Armo II Bivvy  2Man entschieden, werde nach der Lieferung mal nen Testbericht schreiben 

Gruß Obi
[/FONT]


----------



## höcht (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld*

Super Idee das ganze muss isch schon sagn


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich habe mir das Globetrotter von Solar :l gegönnt. Dazu noch einen zweiten Tripodadapter und ein weiteres Paar lange Banksticks.


----------



## toxpack (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

joa das mit den tropfen kenn ich auch und dem transport kenn ich auch... *gg

ein überwurf würd dir gegen das kondenswasser überhaupt nix bringen weil er auf der zelthaut aufliegen würde...

cheers rainer


----------



## bennie (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

finde es gut, dass die posts so konsequent zu verschieben. soll so bleiben, danke ralle


----------



## wallek (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Isomatte unter den Schlafsack, oder nicht?!?*

Grüne und rote Bohnen könnte ich empfehlen da wird´s sogar bei -10Grad schön warm im Schlafsack!!!!!:vik:​


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

Wieder mal wieder jemand mit gaaaaanz viel Ahnung. Auf die Werbung von Berkley hereinfallen, aber einen fängigen Forelliboilie als Grießknödel bezeichnen, wahrscheinlich ohne jemals sowas selbst gemacht und/oder damit gefischt zu haben.

Man kann Mixe mit Forelli mischen. Geeignet sind dafür kohlehydratreiche Mixe (oftmals als 50/50 Mix bezeichnet).
Mit einer Mischung aus Grieß und Forelli ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

okee was soll das jetzt? 
langsam ***** mich dieses board echt an.
Meine letzte äußerung zu diesem thrööt. wenn ich 500€ würde ich mir davon baits kaufen und nicht nur tackle der köder fängt den fisch nicht die unzähligen taschen!!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*



darth carper schrieb:


> Wieder mal wieder jemand mit gaaaaanz viel Ahnung. Auf die Werbung von Berkley hereinfallen, aber einen fängigen Forelliboilie als Grießknödel bezeichnen, wahrscheinlich ohne jemals sowas selbst gemacht und/oder damit gefischt zu haben.
> 
> Man kann Mixe mit Forelli mischen. Geeignet sind dafür kohlehydratreiche Mixe (oftmals als 50/50 Mix bezeichnet).
> Mit einer Mischung aus Grieß und Forelli ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite.



Falls du mich meinst!
Ich habe schon selber Boilies gemacht!
Ich bin nicht auf die Buzz Baits reingefallen,warum sollte ich mir den die Gratis Packung entgehen lassen?Finde ein Mix aus 50/50 Grieß Forelli nicht so toll!
|offtopicWie immer!

mfg Marvin #6


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

@Yellow-tarpon

Hier hat aber niemand vom Gerät gesprochen, sondern von der Herstellung von Boilies. Warum soll der Fragesteller denn keine guten Boilies aus günstigen Zutaten herstellen? Der Forelliboilie fängt ohne Zweifel. Hauptsache er kauft stattdessen keine billigen Fertigboilies.

@Spinn&Jerk

Genau dich meinte ich. Komisch, ich dachte du wärst in dem betreffenden Thread so begeistert von den Boilies gewesen. Mit Runs, die aber leider nicht zum Fang geführt haben. Da muß ich mich wohl vertan haben was? Dafür war in dem Thread eine interessante Frage zur Boilieherstellung, die zeigt wieviel Erfahrung du auf dem Gebiet hast.
Niemand wollte wissen ob du Forelliboilies gut findest, es sei denn du hast eigene Erfahrungen beim Angeln und/oder der Herstellung gemacht. Offensichtlich hast du die aber nicht. Da ich aber auch was zur Frage beitragen kann, stellt sich die Frage, wer hier off-topic ist, für mich nicht.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

@ DathCarper,
die Boilies brachten auch 2 Runs ich sage auch nicht das die schlecht sind finde sie sogar ganz gut aber ich falle nicht drauf rein und kaufe mir für den Preis Boilies die nicht besser sind als andere Readys!
Ich finde der Forelliboilie nur aus Forelli und Grieß einfach schlecht!


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

Warum sind sie denn schlecht?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

Habe doch gesagt finde sie eig. ganz gut!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

Ich fange sehr gut mit ready´s

also ich finde es gibt auch sehr gute Fertigboilies!!!


----------



## eddyguru (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich fange sehr gut mit ready´s
> 
> also ich finde es gibt auch sehr gute Fertigboilies!!!


 

warst du nicht gerade vier nächte am wasser und hast geblankt?????????????????????????#d
und bitte gib doch nicht immer kommentare ab,die garnicht zur debatte stehen:v

ich habe bei einer noch 70std. woche(was sich bald ändern wird),keine zeit murmeln selber zu rollen.möchte aber gerne aktuelle infos zu dem thema lesen und nicht mal wieder so nen knaller von dir.

gruß eddy


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

@Spinn&Jerk

Ich dachte die Forelliboilies sind schlecht? Jetzt doch nicht?
Ich habe ja nicht nach den Buzz Baits gefragt.

@Matchfischer

Mach einfach Forelliboilies und du wirst fangen, wenn du an der richtigen Stelle angelst. Laß dir nichts anderes einreden. 
Wenn du die Zeit hast, sie abzurollen, aber nur begrenzte Mittel, dann sind sie genau die richtige Wahl.


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

Aha!
Dann laß uns doch mal an deiner langjährigen Erfahrung teilhaben und sag uns was in einem Langzeitboilie so alles drin sein muß. Was hält die Karpfen denn auf Dauer am Platz?
Hast du denn jetzt schonmal mit Forelliboilies geangelt? Muß ja, denn du hast ja die Erfahrung gemacht, daß diese nach langer Zeit verschmäht werden. Was ist eigentlich eine lange Zeit für dich?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> warst du nicht gerade vier nächte am wasser und hast geblankt?????????????????????????#d
> und bitte gib doch nicht immer kommentare ab,die garnicht zur debatte stehen:v
> 
> ich habe bei einer noch 70std. woche(was sich bald ändern wird),keine zeit murmeln selber zu rollen.möchte aber gerne aktuelle infos zu dem thema lesen und nicht mal wieder so nen knaller von dir.
> ...


 
ICh habe auf buzz baits geblankt, auf nash baits habe ich gefangen!


----------



## meckpomm (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erste mal Boilies machen*

Moin Carpcatcher

Ich hab das auch so in Erinnerung gehabt. Und genauso geht es aus deinem Beitrag bei Karpfenfänge 2007 hervor. Naja es sei denn du hast dich auf Brassen spezialisiert, davon hattest du vier...

Nochmal eine Bitte an einige Jungs: Hier beteiligen sich viele Leute an der Diskussion die euch vor wenigen Monaten tipps für euer erstes mal(Boilies herstellen) gegeben haben. Und am Ende der Saison könnt ihr schon selbst mitdiskurtieren? Da müsst ihr ja ne ganze Menge Erfahrung gesammelt haben. Das nimmt euch doch keiner ab...

MfG Rene


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ich fühle mich da auch angesprochen!
Habe  nie gesagt das ich die mega Erfahrung habe aber ich gehe sehr oft angeln und auch über einen längeren Zeitraum 1-2 Wochen!Ich Probiere daher viel aus!
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das so einseitige Boilies aus 50/50 Grieß/Forelli nach 1-3 Tagen verschmäht bleiben bei meinen anderen zwar leichten aber etwas anderen Mixen ist das nicht so!
Ich schreibe manchmal sehr übertrieben gebe ich auch zu aber diese einfach Boilies die auch fangen aber nicht auf dauer finde ich einfach schlecht!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blesshühner wat nun ?*



eddyguru schrieb:


> der arme jung bekommt es aber auch immer knüppeldick.oft zu recht.


 
hast du jez auch noczh ein problem mit mir???oder willst du nur stress machen?


----------



## Keule666 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blesshühner wat nun ?*

@carpcatcher  Genau von solchen Typen wie dir habe ich oben geschrieben. #d


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

danke keule


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



zander1203 schrieb:


> noch mal 2 karpfen von mir hatte 2 tage vorgefüttert mit boilies und gefangen habe ich sie auch auf Boilie. War on 9:30 bis 11:00 also ein sehr lurzer einsatz wolltew nur mal kurz vor der arbeit gehen und hat ja schön geklappt.
> 
> 
> mfg marcel



das ist natürlich echt toll wenn solche kurzsessions hinhauen, bei mir klapp das oft nicht:c:c

petri zu deinen fängen!!!


----------



## zander1203 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> das ist natürlich echt toll wenn solche kurzsessions hinhauen, bei mir klapp das oft nicht:c:c
> 
> petri zu deinen fängen!!!




danke das Klappt bei mir leider auch nicht immer  aber versuche immer das beste draus zu machen bin meistens nur alleine und kann dann keine schönen bilder machen das stört mich ein wenig.

mfg marcel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder eine 1 nächtige Session gestartet Ich habe dabei 2 Karpfen von 28 und 31 Pfund gefangen. Der Schuppenkarpfen war ein richtiger Kämpfer und konnte "erst" nach ca. 30 min gelandet werden. Aber ohne meinen Kollegen Dennis hätte ich die beiden Fischen nicht landen können. Er hat ganze Dienste geleistet  Hier die beiden:
> 1. Spiegler 28 Pfd.
> 2. Schuppi 31 Pfd (neuer PB  )


 
sorry,
aber der schuppi hat niemals dein angesagtes gewicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> schnöne schuppis! petri!
> 
> ich war von Montag bis heute los!
> 
> konnte leider nur 4 Brassen fangen und keine Karpfen!


 
moin phill,
wo hattest du denn  nen ansitz gemacht??


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Großer


----------



## AltBierAngler (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Bei uns am See geht im moment nichts. ich denke mal ich greife die nächsten zwei Nächte an neuem Spot mit anderer geschmacksrichtung an. Hoffentlich kann ich am freitag was mitbild posten.

mfg christian


----------



## Erdwurm (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

ich geh jetzt die naechsten 2 tage....dick zechen! saufen fressen und ******!
sry...schwipps is ja off topic


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petry an @ alle,  werde von morgen bis sa oder sonntag das letze mal fischen gehn mal sehn was geht  ob  sich mein Personal best steigern lässt noch.


----------



## KaJot (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Leute Leute. Leute gibts |uhoh:

Ich, auf der suche nach nem neuen Verein schau mir heute ein Gewässer des Fischereivereins Rinteln an. Treff dort auf nen "Spinner" (im wahsten Sinn des Wortes *hust*). Frag ganz freundlich wie es so läuft, ob er im ansässigen Verein oder Gastangler ist. Dann frag ich einfach mal wie es an den Vereinsgewässern mit Karpfenangeln ausschaut...

Darauf hin wurde ich ne gute halbe Stunde angemotzt. Gesetzesbrecher, Tierquäler, ruinierst die Gewässer usw. 
Ich versuch weiter freundlich meine Gegenagumente zu bringen.
Er fängt an lauter zu werden und rückt damit raus, das dass schafen am Gewässer vom Verein verboten ist......

Was man sich so anhören muss #d

Naja danach war ich noch an einem See eines anderen Vereins. Dort erfahre ich, dass dort mit 3 Ruten geangelt werden darf, dass an 7 Seen, wovon einer nur für Karpfenangler reserviert ist. Geht doch, mein neuer Verein :vik:


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

das letzte mal? jetzt wird doch erst richtig heiß!


----------



## Pilkman (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> das letzte mal? jetzt wird doch erst richtig heiß!



Naja, bedingt. In vielen Gewässern bei uns sind die Wassertemperaturen schon längere Zeit einstellig und liegen nur noch bei ca. 8 Grad. Lediglich die richtig großen Seen haben noch Reserven und bieten sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen gute Chancen...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Petri an alle .So verabschiede mich für 3 Tage zum Fischen mal sehn was so geht.


----------



## Mopstar (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schön guten Tag an alle Karpfen Freunde
Habe schon diverse Schuppen- und Spiegelkarpfen fangen können, doch jetzt soll ich mich an einem Garskarpfen versuchen. Ein Bekannter besitzt 5 Teiche und ich soll den einem Graskarpfen umsetzten in den größten Teich. Hab nur leider keinen Schimmer wie ich das scheue Biest an den harken kriege. Hab es schon mit Schwimmbrot probiert doch er ist nicht zu überlisten. Brauche dringend einen Rat.

Kurze Info.---> Teich länge: 6m x 12m, Karpfenlänge 70-80 cm


----------



## mlkzander (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

erster tip: nimm doch nen haken statt ne(n) harke(n)?

gg kleiner spass am rande


----------



## Gunnar. (6. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hi Mopstar,

Willkommen im Anglerboard , wünsche dir noch viel Spaß hier.
Leider ist dir gleich mit deinem ersten Beitrag ein Fehler unterlaufen. Hier geht es allein um Fangmeldungen. Eröffne bitte mit deiner Frage einen eigenen Thread.Das wird hier sonst zu unübersichtlich. Ein Tip noch , einige Antworten auf deine Frage würdest du vielleicht mit der boardeigenen Suchmaschiene finden.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg,


----------



## Gunnar. (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin moin ihr Beitragsschieber,

Der Sinn eurer Aktion ist mir schon klar.Klar ist auch das es nich immer einfach ist 100% es allen recht zu machen. Aber gewisse Hinweise , nicht nur an neue User , sollten doch in den Original Thred bleiben.Auch wenn sie nicht zum Thema passen , einen sinnvollen Zweck erfüllen sie dort immer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

@Gunnar

Jo, ich bin ein Schieber

Nee, im Ernst. Mopstar hat ja auf Deinen guten Rat hin einen eigenen Thread mit genau dem selben Thema eröffnet. Abgesehen davon, dass die Beiträge im Fangthread Off Topic waren, wird so vermieden dass er Antworten in beiden Threads bekommt. 


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

@ Ralf , 

Schon klar , versteh dich.
Wünsch mir nur bei all den "Schiebrein" gelgentlich ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl.( Womit ich wieder bein 100% Recht machen wär)


----------



## bennie (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ich denke mal mit 38 hatte er abgelaicht bei dem warmen frühjahr und jetz hat er winterspeck drauf 

petri heil


----------



## Stefan 1988 (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

anders ist es ja eigendlich kaum zu erklären oder ? Kann es passieren das sie mal nicht ablaichen weil sie die falschen bedingungen haben?


----------



## Grundangler85 (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Sicher das es der gleiche Fisch ist ?


----------



## bennie (11. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



Stefan 1988 schrieb:


> anders ist es ja eigendlich kaum zu erklären oder ? Kann es passieren das sie mal nicht ablaichen weil sie die falschen bedingungen haben?



jup, wenn es zu kalt bleibt z.b.
kommt in unseren regionen öfter mal vor


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Hallo Stefan 1988,
Wir haben vor einiger zeit einen Karpfen 3mal in 2 Wochen gefangen.Der Spiegler hatte beim ersten fang 32,beim zweiten 34 und beim letzten fang hatte er 35.Also hat er innerhalb von einer woche 2 Pfund zugenommen,was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt,das wir den Futterplatz jeden tag mit 100 Boilies gefüttert haben und er wahrscheinlich jedesmal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen hat.Der Rüssler ist bei uns im Verein sehr bekannt,weil er eine ei große Beule am Bauch hat!!Außerdem wurde er schon ungefähr 20 mal gefangen|kopfkrat.

Gruß:
Rene´


----------



## Stefan 1988 (12. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

cool das ist gut zu wissen dass das passt so ungefär war das ja bei mir auch der platzt stand  ca. 1 1/2  wochen unter strom hab aber nur 50 murmeln gefüttert gefischt und die nächste session war 2 wochen später.
ich hab aber dennoch weiterhin jeden tag gefüttert .und dann liefs eigendlich ganz gut. darf ich fragen wo du fischt hab gesehen du kommst aus paderborn das sind ja nur 50 km von hier |wavey:.
könnte man ja ne session zusamen starten wenn du interresse hast


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. November 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Carrier schrieb:


> 70 euro für ne rute sind mir zuviel Geld für die 60 kapfen in einem jahr die ich so rausziehe
> ich angel mit Brandungsruten   kann das gewicht weit werfen und beim einkurbeln von größeren kein problem
> 
> hat mal 30 Euro bei lidl gekostet und ich kann auch mal zum brandungsangeln fahren
> ...




Skorpion SK+ 2000 Carp 18.99€


----------



## eckart70 (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*



karpfenmick schrieb:


> Hatte heute noch mal das Glück einen 13 Pfünder zu fangen- Klamotten waren schon alle gepackt da hat er sich noch schnell einen Wurm Mais Kombi reingezogen.
> 
> Gruß Micha




Oh je jetzt gibt`s wider schimpfe!!!:c


----------



## cipro2003 (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schade das Leute immer wieder die Fische in den Dreck legen müssen ohne Matte!#d


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Schade das Leute in Fangthreads schreiben ohne das Thema zu beachten.


----------



## SteffenG (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

@Karpfenmick hey du bist doch jetzt auch schon seit längerem dabei müsstest doch wissen das man solche Bilder nicht einstellt sonst gehen wieder die ganze diskusionen los überleg es dir doch nochmal das Bild rauszunehmen !
Mfg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

ohne matte??? nenene

bei uns geht nix mehr leider


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> 38 und der rechte hat 43.


 
schonmal ans mindestmaß gedacht???|kopfkrat


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> schonmal ans mindestmaß gedacht???|kopfkrat



 Sehe ich auch so   mfg Marvin  Bild?


----------



## Aal99 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

in NRW hat der Karpfen das mindestmaß 35cm also würde das gehen


----------



## Trout killer (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Schöner Winterspiegler #6
Dieses Bild wird wieder zu diskusionen führen aber |sagnix


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ihr rafft des nicht, oder?!? (Guckt mal ins Offtopic-Zimmer) |rolleyes


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

da hab ich leider das anchdenken vergessen sorry


----------



## Master Hecht (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Aal99 schrieb:


> in NRW hat der Karpfen das mindestmaß 35cm also würde das gehen


#

Und da ich ja aus nrw komme war das zu recht vermutet was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jaja okay!

aber ganz ehrlich mal..was is bei nem 35cm karpfen dran??

na gut bei geht alles zurück und ich kann die Leute nicht versthen aber egal!


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Moin Marvin,


> Meine sind immer Lang aber schlank.


Jo , kenn ich.Das sind bei mir immer die "Sportler". Und die andern sind die "Kugelfische".
Sind wohl unterschiedliche Zuchtformen.......glaub  ich..........


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

also bei uns is es unterschiedlich!

wir haben vier teiche die sind in Nindorf im Wald drin! dort gibt es Wildkarpfen die sind auch lang und schlank! bei mir in der Nähe die Senn dort gibt es auch viele "Kugelfische"!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. November 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

Ja da hat der carpcatcher recht. Leider haben wir zuviele bei uns im Verein die große Karpfen mitnehmen...... Leider ist es auch so, dass unser Vereins die Leudde bestraft die solche schönen Fische  wieder zurück setzten. In meinen Augen sollte die bestraft werden, die die Fische mitnehmen un dnicht wieder dem See zurück geben.


----------



## karpfenmick (26. November 2007)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ja ja weiß ich selber, aber dafür schwimmt er noch... wollte ihn deshalb aber  nicht killen nur weil ich die Matte ne Minute vorher zum Auto gebracht habe.Er hatte aber ein weiches Laubbett versprochen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## frummel (27. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

hey...nach meinem fehlkauf ( bat von der angeldomäne), war ja anfangs echt begeistert aber haben sich mitlerweile als rotz herausgestellt bin ich auf der suche nach neuen piepserlein..
kann das geld für delkim oder cs leider nicht investieren..
hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen hier:
*PRO CARP F-4000* 

Funkbissanzeiger Kompetenz, Know How und ein perfektes Design zeichnen unseren neuen Funk-Bissanzeiger aus, der über Druckknöpfe programmiert werden kann. Mit komplett versiegeltem Elektronikteil. Somit ist der Bissanzeiger 100% wassergeschützt. 

Eingebauter Funksender 
Sensitivity Control 
Separates Batteriefach 
Ein/Aus Schalter 
Einstellbare Lautstärke. Die Lautstärke kann auf “Null” reduziert werden. 
Einstellbare Tonhöhe 
LED-Bißintervall-Anzeige/Nachleuchten 
Mit rutenschonender Gummiauflage 
Anschluß für 9V-Batterie Verfügbare Farben: rot, blau, grün, gelb


----------



## punkarpfen (27. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

ich kann dir zu dem Modell nichts sagen, aber wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, dann verzichte auf Funk, bis du genug geld für ein renomiertes Funkset hast und nimm solange einfache Carpsounder. Bei Bedarf kann man die (und andere Bissanzeiger auch) mit einer Funkbox nachrüsten.


----------



## omer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Die Pro Carp F-4000, sind doch die Quicker von Cormoran, oder?

Wenn ja, Vorsicht! Am Empfänger befindet sich *keine Lautstärkeregelung*!!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:
Das bedeutet, die Sounderbox macht immer volles Rohr. Irgendwie nicht ganz so clever, meiner Meinung nach.|supergri

CU


----------



## frummel (27. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

jo.. carpsounder hin und her..
ich komm aber nicht um ne sensibilitätseinstellung rum.
also das muss schon sein


----------



## punkarpfen (27. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



frummel schrieb:


> jo.. carpsounder hin und her..
> ich komm aber nicht um ne sensibilitätseinstellung rum.
> also das muss schon sein


Extrem sensibel oder unsensibel?


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Eure Winterbilder*

Das ist Fisch schonend |krach:? Wenn die Eisschicht ca. 0,5 cm stark ist, bekommt Ihr keinen Fisch ohne Verletzung Raus . Letztes Wochenende war ich Unterwegs -7 Grad , zum Glück ging nur eine Brachse . Das Boot war Festgefroren ,die Schnur im Eis auch . Konnte meine Montage nur durch 7-8 senken und hochreißen wieder befreien .|gr:


----------



## catch-and-release (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dumme Frage*



akko68 schrieb:


> Den Karpfensee 2000m über N.N wüßte ich nur allzugerne???
> Auf der Zugspitze eventuell?


 
War eigentlich eher sarkastisch gemeint..aber wenn du einen findest in 2000m.üm. dann stell doch n Bericht rein#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dumme Frage*

Würde mich aber auch mal Interessieren!!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dumme Frage*

asoooooooo...na denn


----------



## akko68 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dumme Frage*

Ok mein Freund suche sehr angestrengt,finde aber keine(schmunzel).


----------



## carperphilipp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

_*Cool das rodpod von dir siht wirklich gut aus i-wie sehr komisch aber trotzdem profesionel   mfg Philipp*_


----------



## JamesFish007 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: >> Karpfenfänge 2007 <<*

mal sehen was heute noch rauszukitzeln is..bin  ma ans wasser bis nacher


----------



## marcus7 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> @marcus
> richtig - dann gibt es einen umherwirbelnden Köder, den sie bei Betrieb auf dem Futterplatz nicht zu fassen bekommen. Dafür hakt man mehr von außen...
> 
> Christian


 

:qich lach mich tot:q


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (31. Dezember 2007)

*Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich eröffne den Thread weil ich dieses Jahr auf einen Fang 
am 01.01.2008 hoffe ... also geht mal morgen alle angeln :k:k


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Ich hoffe das Ich das  was ich 2007 gefangen habe  Steigern kann:m. 

Mein ziel ist es  2x 40iger  aus verschiedenen seen
                     1x Meter Hecht.

Und ein Grosser schuppi mit ca 25pf.


----------



## Michael R. (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Meine Ziele. 1. Mehr mit meinen Freunden Angeln gehen. 2. Endlich die 30 knacken. 3. Unseren Vorstand verstärken und die Belange von uns Carphuntern mal bissel verstärken. Zur Zeit sind nur Stipper,Meeresangler und Raubfischangler dabei. Zwei geben ihre Aufgaben ab und eine soll ich übernehmen.Sportwart.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Mal schauen wer den ersten 2008 heir reinstellt?


----------



## Matthias87 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Also bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich erst im März losgehen mit dem fischen vorher geht an meinen Gewässern meist nix,aber dann...


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

wer gibt einen Preis aus für den ersten Karpfen 2oo8 ??


----------



## Michael R. (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

@CaRp-RuNNa
Immer der,der fragt. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Rischtig


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

haha hab doch nix .. der ronny verschenkt bolies für den ersten Carp 08 ) Gell ronny


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Mit den Murmeln will hier keiner Fischen.

Da fängt man nur kleine


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

dann verschenk deine ruten ... solltest dir sowieso mal neue zulegen hahaha :m:m:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Willst mich hier Kampfunfähig machen oder wie|supergri.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Eisen. geb doch mal dein Pod alls Preis


----------



## carlos8589 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

ich   will im neuen   jahr  endlich mal die riesen überlisten und  eine   angelkameraden finden hoffentlich wird  das  jahr  ds  beste  aller  zeiten   

happy new year an   alle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Ich fische meistens nur alleine , hat seine vor und nachteile.
Veleicht finde ich ja mal ein  Paar  Hunter wo mit mir fischen gehn wollen. Gell Patrick
wir haben uns diese Jahr hier im bord kennen gelernt  und er besuchte mich spontan an meinem See und durfte zeuge auch noch werden von nem schönem 20iger. Hoffe mal das wir mal 2008 Fischen gehn Kleiner  Karpfenjäger.


----------



## carlos8589 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

beim   nacht angeln hätte  ich   aber angst so ganz aleine :c
könntest ja  beklaut werde angel ja  am main  #q
aber  2008 wird hoffentlich so geil


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Nich ein Fisch - aber schon 15 Posts (meinem inkl.)... #d

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mir noch nichma 2008 haben.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****



carlos8589 schrieb:


> beim   nacht angeln hätte  ich   aber angst so ganz aleine :c
> könntest ja  beklaut werde angel ja  am main  #q
> aber  2008 wird hoffentlich so geil


.

Angst hab ich nie  wen ich alleine drausen bin, hab ja ne grosse mag light unter meim Kissen und ein Alucopra am Brolly eingang:q

Das kann dir auch Tagsüber pasieren.


----------



## carlos8589 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

ich  klaub   ich  komm  mal   bei  dir  vorbei zum angeln


----------



## Michael R. (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nich ein Fisch - aber schon 15 Posts (meinem inkl.)... #d


 

Na dann schau mal im Posting 3 und 13. Posting 3 .....die 30 knacken und Posting 13 .....die riesen überlisten.    |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Moin und frohes Neues.

Tobt Euch hier ruhig noch´n bisschen aus. Mit der ersten Fangmeldung räum ich dann auf, so dass wir wieder einen reinen Fangthread haben. 

Mal gespannt, wer den ersten Karpfen melden kann.

Ralf.


----------



## tarpoon (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

der erste ist bestimmt nicht von mir( werd auch erst wieder im april los... ich wünsche aber allen verrückten nur das beste und dickste...

gruß heiko


----------



## Maiken (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo an alle,
kann mir jamand was zu diesen Teilen sagen? Prologic *Senzora VTSW freue mich über jede Antwort! DANKE*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

#6





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moin und frohes Neues.
> 
> Tobt Euch hier ruhig noch´n bisschen aus. Mit der ersten Fangmeldung räum ich dann auf, so dass wir wieder einen reinen Fangthread haben.
> 
> ...


#6
@FF |good:

das geht ja gut los...


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Moin Maiken,

Wat du alles so ausgräbst................
Aber haben wir nich jemand im AB der mit Prologic handelt? heist glaub ich auch so.Mal nach Mitglied suchen und anschreiben.


----------



## k1ng (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

habe letztens bei fisherman's partner ein prospekt mit den neuen Pelzer 2oo8 modellen gesehen ! sahen sehr gut aus


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

ich werd auch erst wieder ab März fischen gehn ...


----------



## Mr. Boilie (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Mal sehen vielleicht in 14 Tagen oder nach Wetterlage.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Wünsch euch noch ein Gutes Neues.

 So bin wieder unter den Lebenden das war eine Party.

Zu den Fischen hoffe das  ich diese woche noch zum Fischen komme  und dan wird das 1 Bild drin sein .


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****



> Nich ein Fisch - aber schon 15 Posts


 
Ätsch , ich hatte heute meinen ersten Karpfen........................ in der Pfanne:vik:


----------



## esox82 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Wünsch euch noch ein Gutes Neues.
> 
> So bin wieder unter den Lebenden das war eine Party.
> 
> Zu den Fischen hoffe das ich diese woche noch zum Fischen komme und dan wird das 1 Bild drin sein .


 

ich werde diese woche auch losgehen
ich nehme deine herausforderung an, ronny!

mfg Andy


----------



## Aulanocara (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Bei mir dauerts leider auch noch bis März, aber dann hoffe ich das ich den ein oder anderen rein stelle kann.

PS: Frohes neues Jahr an alle


----------



## carphunter-sobota (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Ich werde ende Januar das erstme mal in diesem Jahr gehen!!
hoffe es lohnt sich


----------



## Carpkiller07 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

Hallo,
werde morgen früh das erste mal wieder losziehen,mal gucken was geht!
Werde Morgen abend Berichten was geht und hoffe das erste Bild reinzusetzen.:q


----------



## sorgiew (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****

sonntag dann gibts die ersten karpfen bilder ........ abwarten


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War leider nix mit angeln,da der Teich komplett zugefrohern ist


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> War leider nix mit angeln,da der Teich komplett zugefrohern ist


Wie jetzt? Und nur deswegen hast Du aufgegeben??? #d


:q


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Und nur deswegen hast Du aufgegeben??? #d
> 
> 
> :q


 

250gr Bleie und dann rein damit


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



esox82 schrieb:


> 250gr Bleie und dann rein damit




0,80er Geflochtene und dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen :q


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> War leider nix mit angeln,da der Teich komplett zugefrohern ist


 
hatte ich heute leider auch,morgen soll es hier aber milder werden,dann versuch ich mein glück mit den bleien


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Oha drei Seiten Offtopic, wenn das der Thomas sieht

Solltet euch mal das erste Posting zum Aktuellen Raubfischfänge 2008 theared durchlesen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@flo:
die werden ja gelöscht,sobald der erste karpfen eingestellt wird


----------



## sorgiew (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

abwarten sonntag war heute am gewässer und tja ----- ich konnte die karpfen flüstern hören


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



esox82 schrieb:


> @flo:
> die werden ja gelöscht,sobald der erste karpfen eingestellt wird


 

Röschtösch, ich warte...........................


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Röschtösch, ich warte...........................


 

Also schnell noch alles vollspamen!!!!!


----------



## flasche (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> ich werd auch erst wieder ab März fischen gehn ...


 

Dachtet du willst an Neujahr angeln gehen|krach:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

flasche@ noch ein esslinger  langsam wirds hier aber voll mit huntern:m


----------



## sorgiew (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

also wer von euch hat vor noch dieses wochenende den karpfen nachzustellen?


bin schon gespannt mit wen ich mich dann am sonntag am abend messen kann????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Röschtösch, ich warte...........................


 
Da kannste aber lang warten


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



> , wenn das der Thomas sieht


 
Floh nu haste politischen Selbstmord begangen. Thomas ist hier als Mod nich zuständig und Ralf haste übergangen. Laß dir was einfallen wie du da wieder lebend rauskommen willst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Aber Gunnar, wenn ich da so an Deine Winterbilder denke, hätt ich Dich in den Kreis der Favoriten für den ersten Karpfen eingereiht. 

Naja, man wird älter, woll


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Floh nu haste politischen Selbstmord begangen. Thomas ist hier als Mod nich zuständig und Ralf haste übergangen. Laß dir was einfallen wie du da wieder lebend rauskommen willst.


 
Thomas ist als Admin auch hier zuständig und ich vergebe Floh :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Joar une wewähnte euch auch so neben bei im Raubfsichfänge 200 theared


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Ralf,

Sei mal mit deiner Vergebung nich zu großzügig. Thomas würde im Breich seiner Untergebenen niemals "umherpfuschen".*LOL*

Leider ist dieser See, wo es sich auch im Winter lohnt nen ganzes Ende weg. Dazu kommt das seid diesen Jahr die Angelstellen einem zugewiesen  werden. Die Zufahrten zum See sind alle mit Schranken abgesperrt. Viele Gründe um da erst mal nicht hinzufahren. Aber jucken tuts trotzdem-


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Joar une wewähnte euch auch so neben bei im Raubfsichfänge 200 theared


 

??? flo,hast du wieder getrunken????|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ein wenig


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ein wenig


 

wie immer





ich kann wohl erst am montag los,der see ist immer noch zugefroren


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Eisangeln


----------



## ZanderKai (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Alles zugefroren:c

Ich will doch den Preis für den Ersten Karpfen 2008 und das als Raubfischangler 
Morgen geht's los wenn es nicht zugefroren ist und dann aber mal auf Karpfen ...einer muss ja mal zeigen wie das geht:vik:


----------



## esox82 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ronny:
warst du auch noch nicht?
ich war heute am see vorbeigefahren,so langsam taut er stellenweise auf,vielleicht kann ich morgen dahin gehen


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich setze mein Ziel für dieses Jahr auch ein bisschen höher. iCh werde mit meinen neuen Prodigy fischen und daher möchte ich dieses Jahr meinen ersten 30er erwischen!!
ICh werde auch mehr als im Letzten jahr losgehen, da ich im Sommer 6 Wochen ferien habe, werde ich whl einmal 1-2 Wochen am Stück fischen, um längere Zeit ein und den selben Platz zu befischen!! Ich hoffe es wird mir gelingen.....euch allen viel Spaß im neuen Jahr


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich setze mein Ziel für dieses Jahr auch ein bisschen höher. iCh werde mit meinen neuen Prodigy fischen und daher möchte ich dieses Jahr meinen ersten 30er erwischen!!
> ICh werde auch mehr als im Letzten jahr losgehen, da ich im Sommer 6 Wochen ferien habe, werde ich whl einmal 1-2 Wochen am Stück fischen, um längere Zeit ein und den selben Platz zu befischen!! Ich hoffe es wird mir gelingen.....euch allen viel Spaß im neuen Jahr




Hoffentlich triffts da mal keinen an der würde ersticken.

Hab des selber mal gehabt 2 Wochenfischen und dan in Mac rein die schlange war gleich weg:m


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: ***~~karpfen Fänge 2008~~****



sorgiew schrieb:


> sonntag dann gibts die ersten karpfen bilder ........ abwarten



Es IST Sonntag! Ich will Bildaz!!!!#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na Leute ????

Die erste Fangmeldung von letztem Jahr war am 9.01.

Also nicht mehr viel Zeit, wenn ihr nicht schlechter sein wollt als letztes Jahr


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ruhig Blut Ralf , Kommst noch früh genug zu deiner Lösch und Schiebeorgie. LOL


----------



## esox82 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut Ralf , Kommst noch früh genug zu deiner Lösch und Schiebeorgie. LOL


 

genau,morgen versuche ich mein glück,dann kommt,hoffentlich,das ersehnte bild,und ralf kann alles löschen


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

heute wäre gutes wetter zum angeln ...

leider bin ich voll krank ..


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



> Kann mich kaum noch beherrschen


 
Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig Brauner , ganz ruuuhig. Wenn morgen wirklich Bilder hier reinkommen gehts dir wieder besser. Glaub mir...........:q


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute!
Bin am See vorbeigefahren,nur stellenweise war noch eine Eisschicht drauf,jedoch hat er 40cm Hochwasser
Naja,heute scheint es ein guter Tag zu werden,also packe ich meine Sachen und versuche mein Glück!
Drückt mir die Daumen,dass wir endlich den ersten Fang vermelden können!
Sonst eröffne ich heute den "Karpfenschneidertage 2008" Thread!
mfg Andy


----------



## Yoshi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geil hier, schon 5 Seiten zugetextet aber noch keine Fangmeldung geschrieben.....:m
Aber mal sehen, werde am WE mein erstes Nachtangeln dieses Jahr machen (soll ja milder werden). Falls wirklich was laufen sollte melde ich mich (dann wahrscheinlich schon auf Seite 10....).


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

mann, mann, mann ihr luschen  ist euch wohl zu kalt, wa ?!?!! )

grüße heiko


----------



## sorgiew (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

habs gestern riskiert - war nur nass und hab ausgesehen wie ein erdferkel - nach 6 stunden als schneider aufgegeben


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> mann, mann, mann ihr luschen  ist euch wohl zu kalt, wa ?!?!! )


 

jo mann, ist noch zu kalt:q. Ich hab zeit und warte noch ein weilchen|rolleyes


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

da schließe ich mich auf jeden fall an ) als erstes kommt die messe in berlin...


----------



## eddyguru (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> mann, mann, mann ihr luschen  ist euch wohl zu kalt, wa ?!?!! )
> 
> grüße heiko


 

bei uns ist es seit gestern 10 grad warm und ich muss morgen wieder zur arbeit:v


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

tja,war wohl nix heute!
war von 10 bis 15:30,aber war gar nix los,der see war noch halbwegs zugefroren
naja,am mittwoch versuche ich es nochmal


----------



## SteffenG (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das gibts ja nicht was ist den los bei euch noch nichts gefangen ich werde dieses jahr erst spät anfangen können zu fischen wenn überhaupt vieleicht im Spätjahr hab grad ne Baustelle vieleicht findet sich ja aber auch doch noch ein freien Tag drück euch trotzdem die Daumen !°!!

MFg


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Das gibts ja nicht was ist den los bei euch noch nichts gefangen ich werde dieses jahr erst spät anfangen können zu fischen wenn überhaupt vieleicht im Spätjahr hab grad ne Baustelle vieleicht findet sich ja aber auch doch noch ein freien Tag drück euch trotzdem die Daumen !°!!
> 
> MFg


 

noch alles zugefroren


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ steffenG

na das tut mir wirklich leid für dich, da du ja einer der ganz "verrückten" bist )

gruß heiko


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> da schließe ich mich auf jeden fall an ) als erstes kommt die messe in berlin...


 
darauf freuen wir uns schon wa:vik:

von mir aus kann sie auch schon nächste woche sein


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

na dann petri zum ersten carp 2008...

anmerkung an die mods: BITTE ALLES ANDERE LÖSCHEN... #6

grüße

mirco


----------



## M4STERM4X (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier wird erst gelöscht, wenn wa nen bild haben:q


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

das würde ich aber auch sagen


----------



## SteffenG (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

was soll das den heißen da sich ein ganz verückter bin ????
War Sonntag bei uns ein bischen zum beobachten am See bzw an mehreren seen und teilweisse waren die kleineren auch noch mit Eis zu aber die großen sind frei !!!Und es werden auch Fische gefangen letztes WE wurden bei uns in 1 Nacht 3 stk. gefangen !!!!
Und ich hab eingfach keine Zeit zum Fischen sonst würd ich jetzt auch gehen !!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich war heut beim deaaler, hab noch en bisschen kram gekauft und werde wohl jezz donnerstag oder freitag ne session machen :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> hier wird erst gelöscht, wenn wa nen bild haben:q


 
Jenau, aber dann.......................:q


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Jemand dem es in den Fingern juckt schrieb:


> Jenau, aber dann.......................:q


Vorfreude - schönste Freude......................:q


----------



## esox82 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jenau, aber dann.......................:q


 
jo,bitte,bitte!
ich geh nämlich erst morgen wieder


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,bitte,bitte!
> ich geh nämlich erst morgen wieder


 
Das fasse ich jetzt als klare Ansage eines brandaktuellen Fangbildes auf#h


----------



## dancing fish (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Die Cam vertauscht das in den EXIFs. Kann ich leider nicht umstellen. Ist halt nur meine kleine immer dabei Cam.
Irfan-View zeigt das Datum übrigens wieder richtig an.

mfG
Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schon gut Martin..............Kein Thema...........


----------



## Carphunter 76 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=4095&reviews_id=3



Hier mal ne lustige Bedchairreview gefunden.

Viel Spaß damit !!!^^


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

die arme heidi


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Werde gleich wieder an See gehn mal sehn was heute so geht


----------



## esox82 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Drückt mir die Daumen, Jungs! Morgen geht´s bis Montag nach Belgien, um die Karpfen zu ärgern!
Falls/Wenn ich was fangen sollte, werd ich es hier berichten
mfg Andy


----------



## daKopfi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute

wenn ich so rausgucke, seh ich den Frühling kommen.

Wiesen werden wieder grün, Blumen sprießen und auch die Insekten und Vogelwelt ist im Anmarsch.
Wenns so weiter geht, denke ich dass in 2-3 Wochen das Wasser wieder 10Grad hat. 

Also, das Warten hat bald ein Ende :m:m 

Wünsch euch alle eine schöne Saison 08 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

menshc esox hätteste schnur abgeschnitten um ast gewickelt um an rand hingelegt da kannste wiede rkommen wenns aufgetaut is ^^


----------



## esox82 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hätte ich machen können


----------



## Filz321 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Zu den "Badewannengewässern"
Ich versuch seit Anfang letzter SAison ind solch einem Gewässer(nicht tiefer as 2,5 Meter) wenigsten nen vernünftigen Biss zu bekommen. Hab so ziemlich alle ausprobiert, von verschiednen nen Ködern, mit ohne ohne anfüttern, Haken, vorfach, etc., jedoch nicht einen vernünftigen Piepser gehört. Die Fische sehe ich gründeln, und teilweise auch an der Oberfläche in Schwärmen langziehen. 
Habt ihr da viell. noch nen guten Trick?
Erfolgsköder in den letzten Jahren soll Frolic gewesen sein, bei mir und meinen Kumpels aber nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Malte120287 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi leute ich war am eichbaum see gestern über den ganzen tag lief leider gar nichts... trotz 3 tage fütterung gefischt habe ich mit scopex boilies von pelzer bait und eine mit Tauwurm es lief gar nichts......


----------



## carpfinder9 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hi ich würd gern wissen wie lange ich anfüttern sollte.
Danke


----------



## Carphunter 76 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Sei doch einfach mal ungeduldig und schreib mal nicht so ausführliche Fragen !^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke euch allen.
Also bei uns ist das Wasser nur 6-8 grad aber ich habe alles komischer weise in 1,5m tiefen Zonen gefangen was mich sehr gewundert hat.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Danke euch allen.
> Also bei uns ist das Wasser nur 6-8 grad aber ich habe alles komischer weise in 1,5m tiefen Zonen gefangen was mich sehr gewundert hat.
> 
> Mfg Marvin


Wie tief isn der See?
Scheint von den Bildern her eh nicht allzu tief zu sein oder?


----------



## Nikita (18. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hey Leute
sollte man bei niedrigen Temperaturen jetzt tief oder seicht fischen...?


----------



## The-Carphunter (18. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hey Leute...

Zu der Frage, ob seicht oder tief: wenn ich jetzt am Wasser sitzen würde und mich entscheiden müsste, würde ich meine Ruten eher im seichten Wasser auswerfen, weil da jetzt einfach die Sonne draufbrasselt und es sich schneller erwärmt... Außerdem lieben die Karpfen Sonne und Wärme, genau wie ich^^ :vik:

Das Wetter macht mich heut ganz wirr im Kopf!! #t Draußen scheint wunderbar die Sonne und es ist auch nicht soo kalt, jedoch sagt der Wetterbericht, dass es zu Ostern einfach schei.... werden soll!  ich war ja nun wirklich lange nicht mehr am Wasser und es wird aber auch wieder Zeit.. jedoch schrecken mich 4 Grad unter Null in der Nacht schon ab.. und da glaube ich kaum, dass da die Carps besonders beißfreudig sind... ;+ Naja.
Mfg, Denny


----------



## fantazia (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allerletzte Warnung.
> 
> Jede weitere OT wegen toter Karpfen wird mir einer Verwarnung geahndet.
> 
> Ralf


Schreib das einfach mal hier rein.Was war daran jetzt bitte so schlimm?Die Leute haben gefragt wieso er keine Abhakmatte benutzt.Und ich sagte nur was sollen die Karpfen auf einer Abhakmatte wenn sie eh alle tot sind#c.Ging mir nicht darum das die Karpfen alle tot warn und er sie nicht zurückgesetzt hat.Bloss tote Karpfen auf eine Abhakmatte zu legen macht für mich keinen Sinn|supergri.Das wollte ich den Leuten nur klar machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



fantazia schrieb:


> Schreib das einfach mal hier rein.Was war daran jetzt bitte so schlimm?Die Leute haben gefragt wieso er keine Abhakmatte benutzt.Und ich sagte nur was sollen die Karpfen auf einer Abhakmatte wenn sie eh alle tot sind#c.Ging mir nicht darum das die Karpfen alle tot warn und er sie nicht zurückgesetzt hat.Bloss tote Karpfen auf eine Abhakmatte zu legen macht für mich keinen Sinn|supergri.Das wollte ich den Leuten nur klar machen.


 
 Hier ist das auch ok, solange es keine verbalschlägerei gibt.
Im Fangthread sollen halt keine OT´s gepostet werden, sondern Fangmeldungen und Glückwünsche. Ich hab auch nicht Dich persönlich gemeint, sondern alle OT-Schreiber. 

Dein Gedankengang ist übrigens logisch und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dein Gedankengang ist übrigens logisch und nachvollziehbar.


 
nicht immer #c


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> nicht immer #c


 

?????

wieso nicht immer? bezieht sich doch auf die abhakmatte und die toten karpfen,oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? wenn nicht,was hat das mit "immer" zu tun???


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ich fand das mit dem Karpfen absolut nicht okay!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hallo Carpcatcher177,

Was bitte meinst du genau?


----------



## Blink* (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich fand das mit dem Karpfen absolut nicht okay!!!!!!




Vielleicht sollten wir all ihre Freunde einladen und sie anschließend bei einer feierlichen Zeremonie beisetzen. Jeder wirft eine Rose auf das Grab und anschließen gibt es Butterkuchen . 

#d

Ich verstehe nicht was daran so verwerflich ist, wenn jemand seine gefangenen Karpfen isst.Aber mit Toleranz ist wohl nicht jeder gesegnet.


----------



## fantazia (20. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



esox82 schrieb:


> ?????
> 
> wieso nicht immer? bezieht sich doch auf die abhakmatte und die toten karpfen,oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? wenn nicht,was hat das mit "immer" zu tun???


Nee haste schon richtig verstanden|supergri.


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich fand das mit dem Karpfen absolut nicht okay!!!!!!


 
das ist ja wieder ein anderes thema!
damit hat der fantazia ja nichts zu tun


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hey jungs ich hätte da mal ne frage!!!!! Mit welchen Montagen fischt ihr anfangs des jahres??? Eher mit sehr leichten bleien oder schwereren?? DAnke schon mal für die antworten! Mfg Boris


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Boris@Carphunter schrieb:


> Hey jungs ich hätte da mal ne frage!!!!! Mit welchen Montagen fischt ihr anfangs des jahres??? Eher mit sehr leichten bleien oder schwereren?? DAnke schon mal für die antworten! Mfg Boris


 

Bist wohl verschoben worden *wink*
Die Bleie haben nichts mit der Jahreszeit zu tun,sondern mit dem zu beangelnden Gewässer und dessen Bodenstruktur.
mfg Andy


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ja das ist mir auch klaar!|supergri Nur vllt. ist es im Frühjahr besser mit kleineren bleien zu fischen da die fische denk ich mal vorsichtiger beißen!! Aber kannst dur mir vllt. verraten ob du im frühjahr auch mit festblei oder einer anderen motage angelst??


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Nein,nur festblei und zwar das bolt rig.ausser im sommer,wenn ich sie an der oberfläche sehe,dann macht das stalken richtig spaß!


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

ah k gut danke!


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

kein problem


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ist ein für dich bekannter fisch, oder ) ?! mich düngt ich hab ihn schon mal auf deinem arm gesehen...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ist ein für dich bekannter fisch, oder ) ?! mich düngt ich hab ihn schon mal auf deinem arm gesehen...


 
wegen den kurzen Flossen?|kopfkrat


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

genau, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. die form und die größe der flossen erinnern mich an einen fang von yellow-tarpon aus dem letzten jahr, hab ich recht???


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

äääämmmm...

nee ich glaub  eher nicht...hatte viele fische mit kleinen flossen dieses jahr...
hätte garnicht gedacht das ihr so aufmerksam seit


----------



## tarpoon (24. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

uns entgeht nichts )


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Alzheimer lässt noch nicht grüssen:vik:


----------



## stef500 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

also ich muss sagen als jungendangler hab ich ja nicht so das geld guckt doch mal alle bei ebay bei karpfenruten da müsste denn die Sk2000 kommen mit 12fuss und 2,5ibs mit der rute fische ich schon seit 2 jahren und mein groöster karpfen war ein schuppi mit 22pund(11kg) und muss sagen das die super sind und der preiß ist hammer klein nur 20bis 40 euro pro rute mein tipp


----------



## Topic (19. April 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hallo hoffe bekomme ihr eine gute Beratung.Ich hab schon mehrere Freilaufrollen gefischt.z.B. von Zebco und Balzer. Ich möchte mir jetzt 3 neue kaufen..Da ich mit den Rollen die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe nicht voll zufrieden bin.Ich hab mich jetzt schon auf 2 Modelle festgelegt zwischen denen ich mich entscheiden möchte/muss.
Also die erst ist die Magic Runner 1 von Sänger.
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/ROLLEN.pdf
kostet nur  ca.60 Euro und wäre damit vom Preis ok.
Die 2 Rolle ist die Okuma Power Liner Baitfeeder PL865.
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....iner-pl865-baitfeeder-p-9959&mName=okuma-m-15
Vom Preis etwas günstiger. Ich hab schon ofters nach einer Freilaufrolle gefragt und als antwoten hab ich bekommen nimm die ,die ist besser damit kannst du nicht verkehrt machen usw.Ich brauche aber mehr Informationen zu den Rollen bzw. Erfahrungsbericht.Ich würde gerne wissen:Wurfeigenschaften,Schnurverlegung Mono/Geflochtene,Einstellung der Bremsen(wie fein),Eigenschaften vom Freilauf,wie ist der Übergang vom Freilauf zur normalen Bremse,wenn ich noch was vergessen hab dann wäre es nett wenn ihr das noch dazu schreiben könntet.Als Schnur hab ich mir die Triline Big Game von Berkley in 0,36 mm oder 0,38 mm audgeguckt.
Ich möchte die Rollen auch zum Brandungsangeln benutzen kann man das mit denen auch??
Ich weiß das es viel ist aber ich denke das ihr mir helfen könnt.
mfg Topic


----------



## Topic (20. April 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

keiner da von euch???bin ich von euch gar nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## fantazia (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

60cm könnte ja stimmen aber 13kg?
Sicher das du nicht Kilogramm mit Pfund vertauscht hast.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab mal hier eben vorbei geschaut und mir is das mit diesem ''13Kg-karpfen'' auch aufgefallen, der sieht eher aus wie ein 5er, denn das da sind niemals 13 kg, naja hast dich bestimmt vertippt oderso, kann ja mal passieren


----------



## Blink* (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ rob: Petri zu dem prima Schuppi!
> @ thecatfish: Hast du evtl. Gewicht und Fangzeit verwechselt?




ich glaube, er hat ihn Nachts gewogen, wo er auch 13KG hatte und dann schön bis zum nächsten Morgen gehältert, damit das Licht beim Foto auch stimmt und siehe da - der Bursche hat stark im Karpfensack abgenommen |rolleyes


----------



## Jens0883 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ catfish: Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber dann musst du winzige Hände haben und deine Abhakmatte ist ein Einzelbett.


----------



## spinner14 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich glaube auch nicht,dass der 20pfund hatte!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich zeige dir mal eein bild von nem 13kg karpfen auf der Matte


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nie im leben hat dieser 4-5kg karpfen 10kg, nieeeeemals -.-


----------



## Hunter85 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

fotos wären auch schön


----------



## gringo92 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so ich gehe am wochenende mal los, ma schauen was sich überreden lässt!
aber erstmal muss ich vorsorglich mathe üben sonst darf ich nicht los ... Doh´
wenn ihr erwachsen seit dann freut euch , das 12jahre abi haut echt richtig rein !


----------



## M4STERM4X (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

JUHUUUUU..endlich mal wieder Streitigkeiten über Fischgewichte!!!
Wurde ja auch langsam langweilig..immer nur karpfenbilder und Glückwünsche!!!
Wer hat seitenweises Diskutieren über die Pfundanzahl nicht auch schon alles vermisst!

Schönen abend noch..und Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## Filz321 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

weiß jemand, wo der Huaptsitz der Firma Starbaits liegt?
Wollte mir eventuell das Traveller kaufen.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Service (z.B. bei Reklamationen) gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## crossfire (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*



Filz321 schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo der Huaptsitz der Firma Starbaits liegt?
> Wollte mir eventuell das Traveller kaufen.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Service (z.B. bei Reklamationen) gemacht?
> 
> Gruß



Starbaits müsste den Haupsitz in France haben.


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hey jungs ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen das DAM auch in die Boilieproduktion eingetreten ist!^^ Was haltet ihr von den Natural Boilies oder fischt sie sogar schon einer von euch?? Danke schon mal für die antworten! Mfg Boris


----------



## gringo92 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Boris@Carphunter schrieb:


> Hey jungs ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen das DAM auch in die Boilieproduktion eingetreten ist!^^ Was haltet ihr von den Natural Boilies oder fischt sie sogar schon einer von euch?? Danke schon mal für die antworten! Mfg Boris



ich bleibe lieber bei den altbewährten selbstgemachten oder den von succesfull baits meiner meinung nach kommt da keiner ran noch nicht mal DAM :q:q:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

macen187@ Hab ja nicht gesagt das ich ihn 2008 gefangen habe. Es gibt läute wo  wie mich wo wenig zeit haben momentan zu fischen zu gehn. nächstes we wirds bilder geben  von 2008

@ allesorry für das alte bild


----------



## Carp0815 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ ronnywalker danke für deine hilfe bilder folgen


----------



## Carp0815 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich habs  noch nicht so drauf mit dem verkleinern jetzt zu klein naja egal...
was ist denn die optimale größe?


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

also als maximum wird hier 800x600 gerne gesehen. 640x480 reicht eigentlich aber auch immer zum anschauen aus.


----------



## pucky86 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Kleenus schrieb:


> Samstag morgen habe ich diesen Koi Karpfen gefangen !
> Er hatte 11 Pfund



wie kommst du daruaf, dass das ein koi ist?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kleenus (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wegen der Kopfform !
Der Vater eines mittanglers hat viele kois im Gartenteich. 
Ist sein Hobby


----------



## marcus7 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Die Kopfform erinnert mich irgendwie daran das der Fisch gegen ne Wand geschwommen sein könnte

Ein Koi sieht anders aus, das hat mit der Kopfform nicht zu tun-er hat dieselbe Form wie ein Wildkarpfen nur eben das ganze in Farbe-sollte eigentlich zum Grundwissen-gerade eines Anglers-gehören|rolleyes


----------



## Kleenus (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nicht jeder Koi ist rot weis und orange :vik:
Es gibt auch braune Kois
Nur die sind glaube ich net so wertvoll und deswegen sieht man die halt nicht in verbindung mit den wertvollen farbigen kois


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

CaRp-RuNNa@  was geht bei dir am samstag?? wen de zeit hast kannst nach sigmaringen kommen und ein paar fische sehn


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

gehste sicher dahin??
Ich kann leider nicht am WE.

Ich geh nächste Woche wieder raus .. am Feiertag ...

Die 20kg muss fallen in diesem Jahr


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja fahr morgen abend bis sonntag, die 20kg fallen veleicht schon am we bis dann


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hey jungs ich hab mal folgende Frage! Also 2 kumpels und ich haben eine 1 nächtige session gemacht! In der Nacht fing aber nur mein kumpel drei Karpfen an seiner rechten rute alle anderen waren links von dieser plaziert! Was meint ihr lag das daran das die Karpfen in dieser Nacht nur von rechts nach links gezogen sind oder woran lag das?? Mfg Boris


----------



## Filz321 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

viell. lagen alle anderen Köder im Kraut und die rechte per Zufall oder gewollt auf einer freien Fläche


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

eher weniger da das gewässer wenig kraut beherbergt! aber kann schon sein auch egal andere frage! Wie werft ihr in völliger dunkelheit eure ruten aus?? mfg Boris


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Boris@Carphunter schrieb:


> eher weniger da das gewässer wenig kraut beherbergt! aber kann schon sein auch egal andere frage! Wie werft ihr in völliger dunkelheit eure ruten aus?? mfg Boris


 

völlige Dunkelheit gibt es sowieso fast nie, würde ich mal so sagen, aber ich mache es so, dass ich mir die ungefähre Richtung und Kraft merke, mit der ich werfe und evtl auch Ziele am anderen Ufer anpeile. Mit den Zielen ist es natürlich so eine Sache, wenn es ziemlich Dunkel ist |bigeyes^^ Allerdings ist dies meist möglich #h


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mach doch deine Bilder nächtes Mal ein bisschen kleiner


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das Problem mit den Brassen haben wir bei uns auch!
Die spielen einfach so lange mit dem Knödel rum bis sie hängen


----------



## henne7 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin,
bei uns sind es nicht nur karpfen, brassen die auf boilies beißen sondern auh kapitale döbel!!!!|rolleyes

gruss henne....#h

heute ist weswind da beißt der karpfen bestimmt..............


----------



## JerkerHH (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Brassen haben wir bei uns auch!
> Die spielen einfach so lange mit dem Knödel rum bis sie hängen


 

Ja leider ist das so......

aber als Fischfrikadelle schmecken sie echt lecker... :q:q:q

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Ja leider ist das so......
> 
> aber als Fischfrikadelle schmecken sie echt lecker... :q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
:v:v:v


----------



## Pette (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Angler-Rap-Video

Also das ist echt der hammer!

Schaut euch das mal an!

KLICK


----------



## gringo92 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Pette schrieb:


> Angler-Rap-Video
> 
> Also das ist echt der hammer!
> 
> ...


 

jouw ist zwar alt aber immer wieder geil ... 

"den nicht umsonst heisst unsere kanzlerin ANGEL-LA"


----------



## j4ni (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Kann man eigentlich auch hier was sinnvolles reinschreiben und wird dann an die richtige Stelle verschoben? Mhh mir fällt nur gerade keine passende Antwort ein...doch: Ja, das ist richtig!


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ pette
danke!! da sagst was, auf den hab ich auch lang gewartet, hab mit dem meinen PB um 4 kg von 29 Pfd auf 27 Pfd erhöht. aber der see mit ca. 35ha is echt geil, da gibts noch en paar andere, mein ziel dieses jahr ist ja noch mein erster 40er, naja, von heut bis freitag oder so gehts wieder raus, mal sehen, vielleicht gibts ja am freitag noch geilere bider *g* Dickes Petri, hau rein


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ah quatsch, ich mein natürlich net auf 27 Pfd sondern auf 37 Pfd erhöht, sorry *g*


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

sonst wärs lustig^^


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

da sagst du was, den PB von 29 auf 27 Pfd verbessert, yes, -1kg kommt bestimmt ins guinnesbuch *g* 
Was für Murmeln fischt ihr eihgentlich so? fisch zur zeit viel selbst gerollte, hab für einen Futterplatz für diese Woche auch wieder ca. 15 kg im gepäck, glaub zwar net, dass die langen, aber bin auch froh, dann gabs wenigstens fisch *g*


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mit Proline Freezerbaits kannst du nix falsch machen


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich denk, jeder hat da so seine vorlieben, bzw in jedem gewässer läuft ein anderer knödel, seit diesem jahr rolle ich mit nem kollegen viel selbst, bin damit zufriedener als mit gekauften, was ich jetzt aber normal net verraten dürfte, den 37er hab ich auf nen relativ billigen fertig-knödel gefangen, da kosts kilo net ma 4€ *g* aber des weiß ja keiner, weil ich des ja keinem verraten hab *fg*


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja der Karpfen schwimmt ja nit hin und sagt: Ne der is zu billig den Fress ich nicht


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Alex du übertreiber  
Ne scherz Petri Heil.Echt geile Fische.Sachtmal wie ist bei euch die Statistik in Sachen Spigler oder Schuppis.
Bei uns ist die auf 15Spiegelkarpfen 1 Schuppi.  

Auch dir Gringo Petri Heil.War auch wida 2 Tage los und  Konnte 5 Fische Landen.Leider Klappt das gerade mittem Hochladen net so ganz,mach ich Später


----------



## CarpMetty (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin!!!
@ Prologic: Richtig geile Fische!!!! Gibts in der Donau auch normale Karpfen???? Gaaaaanz dickes Petri#6!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hätte dein Brassern 9 Kilo wäre er ja schwerer als die Karpfen


----------



## PROLOGIC (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke erstmal,

@Thecatfish:

Also in der Donau haben wir definitiv mehr Schuppis als Spiegler. Hatten letzte Woche 6 Fische, davon 1 Spiegler.

@CarpMetty:

Was is denn an den Fischen nicht normal#c.
Nee aber mann muss sich die Donaubullen schon hart erkämpfen, oder besser gesagt aussitzen. Wie bereits auf Seite 37 geschrieben war der Schuppi den ich am Mittwoch reingestellt habe der erste in dieser Saison. Aber all die Zeit und das Futter ist vergessen wenn plötzlich die Bremse losknattert...

Was mich aber sehr gewundert hat dass sie gebissen haben obwohl sie am Laichen waren. Hatten 2 Milchner dabei die mir ordentlich die Matte versaut haben...:q



Allen noch ne erfolgreiche Saison

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Habtha jetzt alle ne Verwahrnung bekommen?|uhoh:

Naja Shit Happens,wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt^^

Hat zwar schon seinen sinn das man den Karpfenfänge 2008 Thread net mit Disskusionen über die einzelnen Fänge ''verschmutzt'' aber trotzdem halte ich diese kleinen Verstöße für nicht verwahrnbar.Aber Naja die Mod's ticken auch ein bissel anders genau wie jeder einzelne von uns|wavey:




Das blöde ist ja nur das ich ja definitif Große Schuppenkarpfen bei uns im Wasser sehen kann.Nur die Spiegler sind immer schneller|krach: Aber auch die sind natürlich drillfreudig#6


----------



## gringo92 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hi ich habe letztes jahr ich glaube gerade mal 4schuppis oder so gefangen ... dieses jahr schon 3was mich sehr überrascht bei uns gibt es auch mehr spiegler die schuppis sind meistens die größeren exemplare ...


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hab ma ne Frage;p mir sind jetz schon mehrfach Balzer Carbon Spezi Carp Haken Größe 4 übergebrochen bzw das Vorfach is kurz vorm Haken beim Knoten gerissen, habt ihr auch so schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen Haken? Welche nutzt ihr? mfG Jo


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Also ich fische seit kurzem nur noch Korda Wide Gab Haken größe 6 sehr stabil,scharf und haben im Vergleich zu anderen Haken die besten Hakeigenschaften.


----------



## gringo92 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hi wen die haken brechen kannste sie vergessen ich fische kamasan b775 carp hook oder fox series 2 auf die kannste dich verlassen !


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ich Persönlich greife Hauüsächlich zu den Kawasaki Haken oder zur Pelzer Serie.
War den eigentlich immer ''Treu'' (  ) aber probiere bzw teste dann auch mal die Fox serie.


----------



## CarpMetty (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Danke erstmal,
> 
> @Thecatfish:
> 
> ...


Moin!!!
Sind das eigentlich alle Fische die du gefangen hast, oder wurden die kleinen nur nicht erwähnt?


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Mal was ganz anderes ich suche grad nach ner neuen Schnur aber wollte keine 80€ für technium ausgeben.

Kollege findet die Rote Quatum* Quattron Salsa gut und fischt sie auch seit kurzem.

hat jemand schonmal die Schnur gefischt und kann mir etwas über sie berrichten bin mir noch nicht sicher wegen der Farbe fische in einem Baggersee der extrem klar ist.

Gruß matthias
*


----------



## CarpMetty (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes ich suche grad nach ner neuen Schnur aber wollte keine 80€ für technium ausgeben.


Moin!!!
80€ Ist aber etwas übertrieben! Hab vor 1 Monat 32€ für ne 832m Spule bezahlt, bei Askari im Angebot! Ich find das lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

*An alle die Vorhin oder auch schon einmal eine Verwahrnung wegen Verstoßes Gegen die ''zusatz'' Regeln im Karpfenfänge 2008 Tread kassiert haben,jemand hat dort vorhin ein Kommi zur intolerranten und gar übertriebene penibelheit von den Moderatoren geschrieben bzw berichtet,der Bericht war fast zu 100% das Spiegelbild dessen was hier im Board abgeht!

Leider wurde dieser Beitrag sofort von Ralle*_[oder einem anderen mod]_*(ist klar kaum kommt dekonstruktive Kritik über die Mod's,schon wirds einfach weggemacht  ) entfernt und glaube sogar mit einer Verwahrnung gehanden.

Hier Im Forum muss sich einigen ändern!Keine Frage.Genauer will ich das gar nciht beschreiben*  #d


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Da einzige was sich ändern muß ist eure Einstellung zu den Regeln. Außerdem ist es mehr als unhöflich Thread's mit unerwünschten Beiträgen zuvermüllen!!!! Gerade bei Fangthread's wurde das schon mehrfach angesprochen.
Was ist den daran nicht zuverstehen??
*Zitat Ralf:*


> Offenbar sind hier einige völlig lernresistent.
> 
> Oft genug wurde gewarnt, dass im Fangthread keine Diskussionen erwünscht sind. *Und zwar auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch vieler Boardis.
> Da Ermahnungen und Hinweise offenbar bei einigen nichts nutzen*, wurden nun Verwarnungen ausgesprochen und für den Wiederholungsfall Sperren angekündigt.* Und das wird garantiert auch umgesetzt.*
> ...


----------



## crossfire (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

*Edit....
*


----------



## julian123 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

ja aba ich finde  es auch ziemlich übertrieben.
ralle usw. haben zwar recht aba ich finde sie nehmen das ein bisschen ernst.
man sollte nicht gleich alles verschieben und verwarnungen austeilen.
man sollte sich i wie einen kompromiss überlgen, weil fang posten 4 petris hinterher, was ja imma das gleiche ist, ist nicht gerade das wahre.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> *An alle die Vorhin oder auch schon einmal eine Verwahrnung wegen Verstoßes Gegen die ''zusatz'' Regeln im Karpfenfänge 2008 Tread kassiert haben,jemand hat dort vorhin ein Kommi zur intolerranten und gar übertriebene penibelheit von den Moderatoren geschrieben bzw berichtet,der Bericht war fast zu 100% das Spiegelbild dessen was hier im Board abgeht!
> 
> Leider wurde dieser Beitrag sofort von Ralle*_[oder einem anderen mod]_*(ist klar kaum kommt dekonstruktive Kritik über die Mod's,schon wirds einfach weggemacht  ) entfernt und glaube sogar mit einer Verwahrnung gehanden.
> 
> Hier Im Forum muss sich einigen ändern!Keine Frage.Genauer will ich das gar nciht beschreiben*  #d




Soooo, jetzt sind wir mit dieser Diskussion wenigstens mal im richtigen Thread. 

Ich gebe Dir absolut und vollkommen Recht. *Dekonstruktive* Kritik ist ganz großer Mist und wird, wenn sie zudem noch Off Topic ist, gelöscht und je nach dem auch noch mit einer Verwarnung belegt.

Im Gegensatz zu *konstruktiver* Kritik, die hochwillkommen ist, wenn sie im richtigen Bereich und in einer der Boardregeln entsprechenden Tonart geschieht. 

Ich gebe Dir weiter Recht, dass sich hier im Forum was ändern muß. Nämlich die Einstellung einiger zu den Boardregeln. 

Diese Regeln werden vom Betreiber des Boards festgelegt und sind die Meßlatte, an der wir Mod´s uns orientieren müssen. 
In dem speziellen Fall des Fangthreads geht das aber noch viel weiter. Schon 2007 gab es heftigste Beschwerden von einem Großteil der Boardis, dass der Fangthread mit Diskussionen und Fragen zugemüllt wurde. Sehr viele Boardis haben diesen Thread abonniert und bekamen dann haufenweise Benachrichtigungen uber neue Meldungen. Mit Spannung in´s Ab und festgestellt, das sich dort Chatähnliche Diskussionen entwickelten, aber keine neuen Fangmeldungen. Und das mehrmals am Tag. Da gute Worte nichts brachten blieb nichts anderes übrig, als Diskussionen grundsätzlich zu verbieten. Dabei muß man nicht warten bis eine Diskussion voll entbrannt ist, sondern diese sind schon im Ansatz zu vermeiden. Es gab sogar Forderungen, die Glückwünsche zu unterbinden, was aber dann doch ein wenig zuviel des Guten gewesen wäre. Daher bleiben die erlaubt. Es folgte die Neue Variante der Unverbesserlichen, Glückwünsche zu posten und gleich eine Frage oder Moralphrase ( Abhakmatte, Blut, etc. ) dranzuhängen. Auch das läuft natürlich dem Sinn des Thread entgegen und wird unterbunden. 
Das geschieht im Sinne der Mehrzahl der Boardis und das wird auch so bleiben. *Diese Diskussion ist durch.

*
Was ich absolut verstehen kann.....

ist der Wunsch nach mehr Informationen über Fänge, Fangumstände, Köder etc.pp.
Da könnte man mal an die Fangmelder appelieren, gleich ein paar grundlegende Informationen mitzuliefern. Das würde die Fangmeldung erheblich aufwerten, ist aber selbstverständlich rein freiwillig. 

Was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann....

ist, was so schwer daran ist, Regeln einzuhalten. Wenn im Eingangspost, immer wieder zwischendurch in postings, per PN und per Ermahnung auf die Regeln und deren Einhaltung hingewiesen wird, ja warum zum Teufel regt man sich über eine Verwarnung bei Nichtbeachten auf ??
Ist das hier eine Zweiklassengesellschaft, in der die einen sich an die Regeln halten, andere Ihre eigenen machen ? Übersteigt es den Intellekt die Regeln zu verstehen ? Doch sicher nicht.
Warum also das Ganze ?
Warum nutzt man nicht die Funktion der PN, schreibt hier in den Off Topic Bereich, trifft sich im Chat oder eröffnet einen neuen Thread ???
Alles den Regeln entsprechende Möglichkeiten sich auszutauschen und genau das anzusprechen, was im Fangthread nicht erwünscht ist. 

Gerne können wir hier weiter diskutieren. Ich mache allerdings ausdrücklich darauf aufmerksam, dass auch hier die Regeln des Anstandes und des ordentlichen Umgangs miteinander gelten.


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> 80€ Ist aber etwas übertrieben! Hab vor 1 Monat 32€ für ne 832m Spule bezahlt, bei Askari im Angebot! Ich find das lohnt sich!!!



Ja eine Spule wäre preislich kein Problem allerdings habe ich Shimano Baitrunner LC und da brauch ich eine Spule Schnur für  eine Rolle.

Mal schauen falls ich nichts anderes finde werde ich wohl wieder zur Technium greifen ist einfach ne super Schnur wenn auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## CarpMetty (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Wie viel passt denn da drauf??? also ich hab meine3 US Baitrunner 4500B mit 265m 0,35 mm vollbekommen!!!


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

edit...


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Gibts wirklich ne "Hau den Mod"-Thematik und ich habe keine Lust dran teilzunehmen, kann ich ja kaum glauben |kopfkrat doch is so! Strange! Eventuell liegt's ja auch daran, dass die Einschränkung auf Gratulationen nicht von den "Mods" kommt sondern von uns, den Usern, wie so vieles andere auch...aber das führt zuweit und hab ich glaube ich auch schon mal gesagt 
Zum Rest sei gesagt, dass des bei "anderen Mods" anders läuft als bei "uns Ralle"...zum Glück, also so für uns jetzt :g [hier virtuellen Mod Schulterklopfer einfügen]


----------



## CarpMetty (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> Ja eine Spule wäre preislich kein Problem allerdings habe ich Shimano Baitrunner LC und da brauch ich eine Spule Schnur für  eine Rolle.
> 
> Mal schauen falls ich nichts anderes finde werde ich wohl wieder zur Technium greifen ist einfach ne super Schnur wenn auch nicht ganz billig.


Oh, hab gerade gesehen, das auf die Rolle 550m 0,35 passt, ist wirklich etwas teuer!


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Wie viel passt denn da drauf??? also ich hab meine3 US Baitrunner 4500B mit 265m 0,35 mm vollbekommen!!!



Ich mache hauptsächlich Distanzfischen.

Schnurfassung 0,35mm/550m

Und ich wollte schon 0,35er nehmen.


----------



## fkpfkp (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin Ralle,

"Warum nutzt man nicht die Funktion der PN, schreibt hier in den Off Topic Bereich, trifft sich im Chat oder eröffnet einen neuen Thread ???"

Ich antworte nur mal darauf, auch wenn ich persönlich nicht davon betroffen bin.

Das Hauptproblem bei Fragen etc.pp. die im Zusammenhang mit einem Fang auftreten, ist genau dieser Zusammenhang. Keiner findet auf die Schnelle den passenden Thread bzw. genau die Stelle, wozu die Frage gestellt wurde....

Driftet eine Diskussion vom eigentlichen Thema ab, wird drauf hingewiesen doch bitte ein neues Thema zu eröffnen. Oder es wird seitens der Mods/Admins eigenmächtig geteilt. Aber das läuft nicht.... keiner hat wirklich Bock aus einer laufenden Diskussion heraus erst noch 2...3 weitere Themen anzuklicken. Ist doch wie im wirklichen Leben.... beim Grillabend unterhält man sich auch erst übers Wetter, die letzten Frauenbekanntschaften, die Familie und landet schließlich bei Fußball oder Politik.... oder halt beim Angeln.

Das ist auf allen Foren das gleiche Problem und keine Spezialität des AB.

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht was dort, warum gelöscht wurde, ist mir auch vollkommen egal. Aber lasst doch bitte Nachfragen die direkt den Fang betreffen zu..... wenigstens testweise, wenns nicht funktioniert, wird halt wieder ein Riegel vorgeschoben.

Gewichtsanzweifelungen, C&R Fragen, "Du da fehlt die Matte", "Aber an den Kiemen darf man den nicht halten", "Der ist aber ******* fotografiert" und die anderen üblichen Sprüche sollten natürlich weiterhin kommentarlos gelöscht werden.

Nachtrag: Hab grad gesehen, dass das schon angeleiert wurde....


----------



## CarpMetty (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

@ Ralle: Ich bin eigentlich deiner Meinung! (Klingt zwar jetzt bestimmt blöd, weil ich heut auch verwarnt wurde, war aber quasi nur `n versehen, weil ich ne Frage gestellt hatte, auf der ich keine Antwort erwartet hatte, die dann aber doch kam) Regeln sind halt *nicht *da, um gebrochen zu werden!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

@kfp

Das problem an der Sache ist, dann die richtige Grenze zu finden.
Wit hatten das ja früher, wo solche Diskussionen Chatähnliche Zustände angenommen haben. Da kommen dann postings wie:

" Echt "
" Boah "
" Wann gehst Du wieder "
" Morgen "
" Wieviel Uhr ? "

etc...

Irgendeine Regel muß es halt geben, wo will man ansetzen ?
Teilweise erlauben und teilweise löschen ist dann wieder ne Ermessensfrage, wo sich der eine oder andere ungerecht behandelt fühlt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> @ Ralle: Ich bin eigentlich deiner Meinung! (Klingt zwar jetzt bestimmt blöd, weil ich heut auch verwarnt wurde, war aber quasi nur `n versehen, weil ich ne Frage gestellt hatte, auf der ich keine Antwort erwartet hatte, die dann aber doch kam) Regeln sind halt *nicht *da, um gebrochen zu werden!



Nein, das klingt gar nicht blöd. Das klingt sehr einsichtig.


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ach furchtbar wie einsichtig und unrevolutzerhaft hier aktuell alle sind. Hätte ich man nich damit angefangen... :g So schaffe ich es ja heute Nacht doch noch meine letzte HA fertig zu schreiben und komme dann in zwei Wochen auch mal wieder ans Wasser, wenn der Zeitplan weiter so läuft...|rolleyes


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Beule is cool 

Bei Korda Underwater Carpfishing war doch auch son Fisch mit Beule!


----------



## The-Carphunter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Pertri zu den klasse Fischen! #6 Sind auch echt qualitativ gute Bilder...

by the way:
Thema verarzten - bitte vergesst nicht selber ein "first aid kit" (erst-Hilfe-Kasten /Päckchen) mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, falls euch mal was passiert oder das Messer abrutscht.. sowas habe ich immer mit (12x9x7cm für 9,90eus^^)

Allzeit Petri Heil!!

p.s. wer rennt jetzt zum Autowagen um zu guggen, ob sein Kasten noch gültig ist?? |bigeyes ...|supergri


----------



## schadstoff (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> @Schadstoff
> So kanns kommen  Manche Fische lernen es nie,egal gut für uns.Das spricht für einen guten Umgang mit dem Fisch.



Sry aber ich seh den zusammenhang gerade nicht ..... wie meinen ?


----------



## marvin-carp (4. August 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hallo, ich habe mir billige bissanzeiger gehollt die sind mir aber jetzt ins wasser geflogen und waren sofort kaputt jetzt will ich mir gescheite holen
könnt ihr mir ein tipp geben


----------



## Gunnar. (4. August 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin Herr Karpfentot,

............Ein eigentümlicher Benutzername für ein Angelforum............

Gut möglich das deine Frage hier in diesem Thread untergehen wird.
Deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Da kannst du dann deine Frage einstellen. Wenn du dann noch schreibst was du für Vorstellungen in Sachen neue Bissanzeiger hast wird dir sicher geholfen werden.


----------



## CarpMetty (4. August 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin! 
Ich empfehle dir Carp Sounder! Die sind auf jeden Fall Wasserdicht und zuverlässig! Sind aber auch nicht die billigsten, aber lohnt sich!


----------



## marvin-carp (5. August 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

danke für die tipps


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



HH_Tank schrieb:


> Büdde......
> 
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/bildergalerien/1479781-157-Tgalerien-P3,1,0.html
> 
> ...


 
komisch


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ehm...fängt man sowas am Cassien als Gastangler  regelmäßig oder ist das da auch was sensationelles?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ehm...fängt man sowas am Cassien als Gastangler regelmäßig oder ist das da auch was sensationelles?


 
daswar das erstemal Cassien |kopfkrat

Machs Besser |krach:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/52-schuppenkarpfen.html

Platz 1-5 is Mary


----------



## lsski (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



dancing fish schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ihr wollt ein Foto?
> Ich habe eins. Heute bei einbruch der Dunkelheit gefangen und anschließend zum wachsen geschickt. Hatte nur 30cm der kleine.
> ...


 
Das ist doch jeck du fängst mit 3 Maden auf 16 Haken einen Karpfen und ich heut auf 22 Maiskörner am 100g Festblei ein Rotauge!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ???
 ok es war über ein Kilo aber ich wollte eigentlich...


LG Jeff


----------



## Marc 24 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



> ...auf 22 Maiskörner am 100g Festblei ein Rotauge!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ???


Echt auf 22 Maiskörner ein Rotauge? Da muss dein Haar ja ziemlich lang gewesen sein. Ist bei mir eher nicht üblich aber schon erstaunlich was die Viecher so runterkriegen:q.

PS: Entschuldige Ralle. Hab nicht dran gedacht  #c.
Gruß Marc


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (25. August 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hey Jungs! ich interessiere mich für die Stabaits Bicolours Serie! ich kann im web aber nur die sorte Garlic Mint finden obwohl ich gerne 2 andere hätte! könntet ihr mir vllt. ein paar links geben wo die zu kaufen sind?? mfg boris


----------



## systi (7. September 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

http://shop.ebay.de/items/__Starbaits_W0QQ_nkwZStarbaitsQQQ5ftrkparmsZ72Q253A822Q257C39Q253A1Q257C66Q253A2Q257C65Q253A12QQQ5ftrksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_scZ1QQ_sopZ1


----------



## dib (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

habe mir vor über 10 jahren einen rod pod selbst gebaut . den fische ich jetzt immer noch .bin da mal ne sechs meter tiefe böschung (ca 60 grad gefälle)im tiefschlaf bei nem biss runtergeballert und voll auf dem rod pod gelandet .eine 125 euro rute war durchgebrochen aber der rod pod hatte keinen schaden . schön stabieles v2a


----------



## zrako (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



dib schrieb:


> habe mir vor über 10 jahren einen rod pod selbst gebaut . den fische ich jetzt immer noch .bin da mal ne sechs meter tiefe böschung (ca 60 grad gefälle)im tiefschlaf bei nem biss runtergeballert und voll auf dem rod pod gelandet .eine 125 euro rute war durchgebrochen aber der rod pod hatte keinen schaden . schön stabieles v2a



das posting is deplaziert, es seidem du baust(sehr günstig) für uns so welche


----------



## dib (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

kein bock


----------



## dib (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



zrako schrieb:


> das posting is deplaziert, es seidem du baust(sehr günstig) für uns so welche


 sehr günstig ? würde auf 150 euro mind.rauskommen weil ich nicht für 5euro die stunde arbeiten will.aber vergiss es bin viel zu sehr mit angeln beschäftigt


----------



## Casualties (7. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich bin am überlegn mir in Geraumer Zeit en neues pod 
zuzulegen
am anfgang hatte ich das Behr dreibein pod
und ich wahr froh wie ichs wieder los wahr.....

Jets fische ich entweder Banksticks (für kurze Sessions)
oder 2 Dreibein Adabter (gesamtpreis 80 euronen)
FIsche aber an einem See an dem man
sein pod selbst auf einer entfernung von 30-40m 
richtig high stellen muss da alles voller muscheln und KRaut ist.
und ich bei einem Dreibein das PRoblem hab das wenn ich es richtig high stelle 
der Winkel am Bissanzeiger zu groß ist und die Schnur nichmehr gescheit durchleuft, wenn ich dann gelenke drannschraube wird das ganze instabil
jets hab ihc mir überlegt wie oben schon gesagt ein neues
pod zu kaufen

Soll ich jets das Sky oder das Snyper nehmen??
oder gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche alternativen.#c


----------



## carphunterks (7. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Casualties schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegn mir in Geraumer Zeit en neues pod
> zuzulegen
> am anfgang hatte ich das Behr dreibein pod
> und ich wahr froh wie ichs wieder los wahr.....
> ...


Habe ja schon mal gepostet.
Also Fox-Sky ist super Ich kann es nur empfehlen.
Und die " Töpfe" braucht man nicht, normale Rutenhalter genügen vollauf.
Es sei denn,zum Brandungsfischen,da wären sie angebracht


----------



## bennie (7. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

cygnet mutipod oder sky pod. da haste die qual der wahl.


----------



## crossfire (26. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

*Casualties 

vllt bekommst ja noch ein Grand Sniper orig. gebraucht aber sehr gut erhalten für ne Grüne Euro Banknote|supergri#6

Pods fürs Leben gibts von Flips ,die haben einen richtig guten Service.
*


----------



## ExoriLukas (28. November 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hallo,
Bin Neueinsteiger inner Karpfenangelei,
nun meine Frage, wie montiere ich einen ' Pop Up ' Montage ?
Bilder von Rigs u.s.w. währen nicht schlecht.
Gruß Lukas


----------



## crossfire (28. November 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Exori...

Es gibt viele Montagen wie du einen Pop Up präsentieren kannst.


Es gibt D-Rigs,360Grad Rigs..... und dann halt noch Unterkategorienen.
Keine Angst so schlimm wie es sich anhört ist es nicht 


Das einfachste wäre aber eine ganz "normale" Karpfenmontage also Haken mit No Knot gebunden.
Um daraus eine Pop Up Montage zu machen befestigt man ein Bleischrot auf dem Vorfachmaterial.
Die entfernung von Haken zu Bleischrot bestimmt die Höhe in der der Boilie über den Grund schwimmt.

Hoffe du konntest das ein wenig verstehen.
No Knot Rig kannst du google das geht schneller


----------



## ExoriLukas (29. November 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ja,
Ich werde mal bei Google weiterschauen.
Hab nämlich schon öfter was über diese ' wundervollen ' Pop ups 'gehört..

Gruß Lukas


----------



## gringo92 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

hi

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das es beim pop up am no knot rig oft zu fehlbissen/ausschlitzern kommt .

deshalb fische ich bei pop ups ausschliesslich das d-rig.(http://www.carpfisher.info/info.html#)


----------



## ExoriLukas (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo Boardis,
Was haltet ihr von diesem Set ?
Bin Neueinsteiger im gebiet der Karpfenangelei,also sowas richtig hochwertiges sollte es anfangs noch nicht sein :
Artikelnummer: 370121523783

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Nikl (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Naja son ähnlichen hatte ich auch aber der war einfach zu labil.
Bei jedem Biss dachte ich der fliegt mir um die Ohren.
Würd dir den empfehlen den ich oben gepostet hab ich hab auch lange nach nem guten,günstigen gesucht und bin bei dem stehen geblieben.
Vorallem nen Tripod kannste in allen Situationen verwenden ohne groß umzubaun.


----------



## Bordon (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Sagt mal, ich wollte mir eine neue Karpfenangel für einen kleinen See mit großen Karpfen kaufen. Könnet ihr mir eine empfehlen???


----------



## crossfire (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Bordon hat der See Hindernisse wenn nicht kannst dir eine leichte Karpfenrute holen und ordentlich Spaß bei drilln haben.

Aber wenn du auch mal wo anders fischen willst Fluß,Kanalusw würde ich dir eine Rute mit 2,75lbs -3lbs empfehlen .

Rutennamen findest du hier im Board zu genüge.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo
Ich bin gerade am überlegen ein neues Rod Pod zu kaufen und habe mich für das Grand Sniper entschieden.
Nur habe ich mich gefragt aus welchem Material es besteht??(Alu, Edelstahl...)

mfG Lukas


----------



## crossfire (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin gerade am überlegen ein neues Rod Pod zu kaufen und habe mich für das Grand Sniper entschieden.
> Nur habe ich mich gefragt aus welchem Material es besteht??(Alu, Edelstahl...)
> 
> mfG Lukas



Alu und Plastic also die Köpfe der Feststellmuttern

Macht einen guten Eindruck hab aber das Pod erst seit einer Woche ,hatte es sehr günstige bekommen.
Lässt sich auch sehr varirabel einstellen von flach auf den Boden bis High Pod.

Ist jeden Cent wert.#6


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

wie viel wiegt das ganze Pod ungefer??

mfG Lukas


----------



## crossfire (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Moment muss eben wiegen ......


So da s Gewicht von den 6Sticks ,Grund Pod ,den Rutenauflagen mit Bissanzeigern usw und Tasche liegt bei ca 4 Kg.
Fühlt sich aber leichter an


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

steht das Pod dann schon sicher wenn es nur so leicht ist??

mfG Lukas


----------



## crossfire (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> steht das Pod dann schon sicher wenn es nur so leicht ist??
> 
> mfG Lukas



Ja 

Es steht stabil #6


----------



## ExoriLukas (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,da mir das andere Rod Pod , das ich hier schon eingestellt hatte nicht zusagte hatte ich mir dieses hier mal näher angeguckt:
Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## crossfire (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo,da mir das andere Rod Pod , das ich hier schon eingestellt hatte nicht zusagte hatte ich mir dieses hier mal näher angeguckt:
> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> Gruß Lukas




Diese Art von Pods ist eher nicht so beliebt.

Weil es meist aus Plastik mit Alu ist und kein bischen Stabil ist.
Und da es nur eine Strebe zum Buzzerbar hat wackelt es schnell und das auflegen der Ruten ist auch nicht das beste.


Wie schon oft gesagt ,gute Sticks( selbst welche für3euro!!) sind besser als JEDES Zappelpod.
Und ein Pod zu Angeben braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## raabj (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi

Also ich finde bevor dir dieses Kaufst spendest das geld lieber dem " Roten Kreuz" da regst dich dann nicht auf. Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben das ich noch kein vernüftiges Pod unter 200 Euro gesehen hab. Die meisten wackeln nach dem 15 mal auf und abbauen wie ein Wackelpudding.  Jetzt kommen wieder einige wo sagen das es nicht immer teuer sein muss, dass stimmt allerdings auch aber dan musst Banksticks kaufen.

mfg


----------



## prophet12 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich hatte den hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-Rutenauf...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318

jetzt brauche ich ihn nicht mehr aus diesem Grund verkaufe ich ihn war aber immer damit zufrieden.


----------



## zrako (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo,da mir das andere Rod Pod , das ich hier schon eingestellt hatte nicht zusagte hatte ich mir dieses hier mal näher angeguckt:
> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> Gruß Lukas



spar dir das geld!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoriLukas (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,
Nur lieder weiß ich garnicht was Banksticks sind 
Was für ein Pod könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen, also so bis 60 - 70 Euro ?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Grimpfl (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich hab mir den von Behr nun geholt. Zuvor hatte ich einen 20 Euro Rod Pot bei Ebay mal gekauft... der ging nach 10 mal aufbauen kaputt 
Da gibt es quasi einen spruch zu....
" Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal!"


----------



## crossfire (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nur lieder weiß ich garnicht was Banksticks sind
> Was für ein Pod könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen, also so bis 60 - 70 Euro ?
> 
> Gruß Lukas




Banksitcks sind ganz normele Erdspeere,Rutenständer mit Gewindekopf. Kennst du bestimmt.


----------



## ExoriLukas (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,
Ja kenn ich, hab sogar noch 2 Stück :m
Ich werde erstmal gucken was das Rod Pod so macht, wenns echt nix is werde ich dann die ' banksticks ' einsetzen.
Stehen dann bestimmt auch stabiler 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## ExoriLukas (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Boilies,Mais oder Tigernüsse ?
Mit welchen dieser 3 Köder konntet ihr die meisten Fangerfolge machen ?
Hatte mir dieses Jahr beim Angeln überlegt wieso ich hin und wieder mal einen Biss auf Mais bekam, aber auf Boilies oder Tigernüsse garnichts zu machen war.Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal fragen was eure bevorzugten Köder sind ?!

Wenn es Bolilies sein sollten,könntet ihr mir auch gerne die Marke u.s.w nennen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Lukas


----------



## crossfire (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ich fang am besten auf Boilies .
Marke kann ich dir nicht nennnen da es keine ist

Mais wird nächstes Jahr wieder mehr in betracht kommmen ,mal sehen ob der es bringt.


Die Köderwahl hängt aber von Gewässer,Jahreszeit,Befischungsdruck und anderen faktoren ab.
Deshalb kann man die erfahrungen von einem Gewässer nicht auf ein anderes übertragen.


----------



## Aloha (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Wenn die Fische Boilies oder Tiegernüsse nicht kennen ist der Fangerfolg meist gering. Angelt denn bei dir noch jemand mit Boilies ??
Falls nicht musst du die Karpfen erstmal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Bisschen Verfrüht,aber okey. Hier eben noch mal die Erinnerung von Ralle:

_*Zur Erinnerung !!

Das ist ein Fangthread, in dem nur Fänge und Glückwünsche gepostet werden sollen. Wenn Ihr Fragen zu einem Fang habt, schreibt bitte ne PN an den Fänger oder eröffnet einen eigenen Thread dafür. Die bisherigen OT-posts findet Ihr im Karpfen - OT Thread.

**Um den Thread für Euch sauber zu halten werden sämtliche C&R-, Moral-,und sonstige OT- Beiträge verschoben, editiert oder kommentarlos gelöscht. Eine Benachrichtigung erfolgt nicht.*_


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Danke für "dein" post, finde es gut das du das nochmal eingesetzt hast, ist auch in meinem interesse!!!:m

aber 12h vorm jahr 2009 find ich nicht verfrüht...

off topic aus 

mirco


----------



## gringo92 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich freu mich schon auf das was 2009 kommen wird und wünsche euch viele posts in diesem thema ;D.

ich bleib erstmal in meinem warmen zuhause ,seit der letzten session bin ich ein wenig erkältet


----------



## marcus7 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sollte nicht derjenige diesen thread eröffnen der es auch geschafft hat den ersten Fisch ´09 zu fangen?|rolleyes


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Den Einwand von Marcus finde ich auch ganz geil. Das wär doch mal ein richtiger Ansporn :q. Aber ich glaube, dass wir diesen Threat hier nicht mehr so vollspammen sollten, falls er bestehen bleiben soll . Ich habe es zwar nun gerade selbst getan, aber vielleicht kann das ja auch gelöscht werden, bis auf den sehr gut Hinweis von Mirco .

Gruß Marc


----------



## G-hunter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

na juckt es euch auch in den finger ???


----------



## gringo92 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

und wie , ich schiecke meinen cousin jeden tag an den see der soll messen wie dick das eis ist , wenn es ganz weg ist bin ich wieder los 

ICH BRAUCH FISCH !


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wären meine Gewässer nicht alle zu,wär ich schon am Wasser.Was'en Driss 

Naja sobald die offen sind werde ich los ziehn,ab ans WWWWAAAASSSSEEERRR!!!!

Keine Lust mehr auf Angelvideos und die anderen Sachen , LIVE DABEI  ist angesagt.


----------



## G-hunter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

^^ das meine ich auch meine sind auch noch zu :-!


----------



## teddy88 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

-> bei mir au alles zu sogar der neckar!!

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Deswegen musst dich schon vorbereiten ) Murmeln rollen und Polls suchen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

juhuuu jungs bald gehts wieder los!!! ich bin ja heiß wie ne kartoffel :k  werde in 2-3 wochen mal los am fluß  wenn alles eisfrei ist wünsche euch schöne fänge und gespannt wer den größten fängt gruß marcus


----------



## gringo92 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wenn ich den schönsten fange bin ich zufrieden


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hallo

Wie erkenne ich im See markante Karpfenstellen. zb. Kanten.
Wenn ich ne kante gefunden habe, muss ich dann ober oder unterhalb der Kante fischen?


----------



## carphunterks (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Grimpfl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den von Behr nun geholt. Zuvor hatte ich einen 20 Euro Rod Pot bei Ebay mal gekauft... der ging nach 10 mal aufbauen kaputt
> Da gibt es quasi einen spruch zu....
> " Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal!"


 
mein erster war selber gebaut und hat bis zum Verkauf in der BUCHT 5 Jahre seinen Dinst gemacht.
Der 2e ist Fox Sky Pot und ist super.
Wir kaufen Bissanzeiger Ruten und Zelt Liege etc füt teuer Geld, also warum dann beim Pot sparen.:m


----------



## carphunterks (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wofür steht denn die Abkürzung "ibs" bei Dir?! Ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel... |kopfkrat


 

sorry bist du ein Mod oder warumwerden von dir alle angebaggert, sogar wegen einem Schreibfehler.
Wenn dem so ist denke ich, sind wir hier falsch,jedenfalls ich, und werde wohl das Board weckseln müssen.
Nur weil sich mal einer verschreibt oder wegen nem Bissanzeiger fragt
|director:#q


----------



## carphunterks (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



chub24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie erkenne ich im See markante Karpfenstellen. zb. Kanten.
> Wenn ich ne kante gefunden habe, muss ich dann ober oder unterhalb der Kante fischen?


 

Also ich fische an der Kante  nicht auf. Denke mal ans Futter und an das Pyramitensystem:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Zu den Buzzerbars:  kauf dir Lieber die  weil wen du die mit nur einem Gewinde Fischt kan es sein das sie sich Verdrehen.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....da-3er-buzzer-bar-p-16908&cName=rod-pods-c-28


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



carphunterks schrieb:


> Also ich fische an der Kante nicht auf. Denke mal ans Futter und an das Pyramitensystem:vik:


 
Also muss ich im Flachen Fischen?


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Zu den Buzzerbars:  kauf dir Lieber die  weil wen du die mit nur einem Gewinde Fischt kan es sein das sie sich Verdrehen.
> 
> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....da-3er-buzzer-bar-p-16908&cName=rod-pods-c-28




Jop,auserdem gehen die auch schneller kaputt als mit Doppelgewinde.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo
Kann man den Carpsounder CSF 1 Funkempfänger auch für die Carpsounder CS-5 verwenden?? Wenn nein welchen kann man verwenden??

mfG Lukas


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Zu den CSF 1: Die Tonhöhe ist beim Reciever nicht verstellbar. Man sieht aber an der LED, welcher Pieper aktiviert wurde. 
Man kann den Reciever nicht für die CS 5 verwenden, weil die CS 5 keinen Funksender haben.


----------



## Hanno (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Meint ihr, dass man am Receiver die Tonhöhe überhauptnicht verstellen kann, oder wie??|bigeyes Weil das fänd ich für den Preis eines solchen Sets schon ziemlich arm....|supergri
Und wenn es wirklich so ist: Wie hoch ist der Ton? 
Habe nämlich mit dem gedanken gespielt, mir ein solches Set zum nächsten Weihnachten zu wünschen, aber das wäre so gut wie das aus für die Dinger.....:q


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Wer hat Erfahrung mit:

Prologic Senzora VTSW Set 3 + 1 ?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Man kann die Lautstärke am Reciever verstellen. Die Tonhöhe nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, welchen Vorteil das bringen sollte. |kopfkrat
Tja, wie soll ich die Tonhöhe beschreiben? Es macht Piiiiiiiiiieeeeeep!


----------



## Hanno (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Naja, es kommt immer auf die Verträglichkeit des Tons an....Es gibt z.B. Tage, da bevorzuge ich mittlere bis tiefe Töne, z.B. wenn ich ein wenig Kopfschmerzen oder so hab (ja, auch dann geh ich angeln....|supergri). Und bei manchen Tönen wach ich nicht auf....|supergri|supergri Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so: Hier im Karpfenangel-Bereich kursierte mal das Thema Bissanzeiger als Handyklingelton.... Ich hab mir die beiden Töne, Delkim und Carpsounder downgeloadet und den Delkim-Ton als Wecker eingestellt... So weit alles in Ordnung, der Ton war mittelhoch, also auch nicht so aggressiv... Also dann aber morgens der Wecker klingelte, habe ich zwar im Unterbewusstsein den Ton wahrgenommen, bin aber nicht aufgewacht....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Naja, wie soll man den Ton beschreiben.... Mittelhoch, eher tief, sehr hoch oder so.... Naja, ich werd mir, wenns so weit ist, einfach die Sets meiner Wahl angucken und dann entscheiden...


----------



## ExoriLukas (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hallo Leute,
Wann startet ihr denn eure erste Session in diesem jahr,bzw wann habt ihr eure erste Session gestartet ?
Würde mich mal interessieren,ich hatte eigentlich vor in den nächsten Wochen das erste Mal loszugehen ..

&' noch ne Frage,wie bekomme ich meine Partikel bzw.Futter zum Anfüttern etwa 50m weit in den See? (Mais,Boilies,Erbsen,Tigernüsse) ??

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wann startet ihr denn eure erste Session in diesem jahr,bzw wann habt ihr eure erste Session gestartet ?
> Würde mich mal interessieren,ich hatte eigentlich vor in den nächsten Wochen das erste Mal loszugehen ..
> 
> ...


 
Meine erste Session wird mitte März sein.:vik:

Zu deiner Frage:

Nimm einfach ne Futterschleuder oder eine Futterschaufel.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*

Am besten probierst du die Pieper aus und entscheidest ob dir der Ton gefällt.


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bissanzeiger*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Am besten probierst du die Pieper aus und entscheidest ob dir der Ton gefällt.


 
Das wird ein kleines Problem geben denn ich wüte nicht wer so ein Set von Prologic hätte.(im umkreis von 150 km)

Momentan habe ich das Funkbissanzeiger Set von Ultimate.
die warenvon 199€ auf 99€ heruntergesetz. Nur sind die Dinger der letzte Schrot.
Der eine Verstellt sich immer wenn man ihn anschaltet oder er get wenn es regnet einfach aus:v


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wann startet ihr denn eure erste Session in diesem jahr,bzw wann habt ihr eure erste Session gestartet ?
> Würde mich mal interessieren,ich hatte eigentlich vor in den nächsten Wochen das erste Mal loszugehen ..
> 
> ...



Sobald die Montage nich mehr auf dem Verdammten See liegen bleibt, im November hat das immer geplumst wo ich die Ausgeworfe hab un nu machts immer Plong Plong #q#c


Mixte das mit nem Bissel Paniermehl un wasser oder wenn schöne wölkchen willst mit Milch un Milchpulver un wirfst was die Arme hergeben#h


----------



## Joschkopp (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Tag zusammen,
Hat einer ne Ahnung wann endlich die neue Carpheart folge kommt?
Hab irgendwas von 28ten gelesen aber der war letzte Woche.


----------



## crossfire (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Auf der HP steht auch das die neue Folge am 28. herauskommen.

Aber die meinen den 28.Febuar#h

Siehe

17.01.2009
_die naechste Folge kommt ungefaehr am 28. Februar raus. Die Dreharbeiten beginnen allerdings schon naechstes Wochenende._


----------



## Joschkopp (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Thx.


----------



## crossfire (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Thx.




Kein Ding.

Ich kam da auch erst durch suchen darauf , hab mich die letzten Tage auch gewundert das noch keine neue Folge online ist.

Na ja dann warten wir halt noch ca 22Tage auf Folge 8  |rolleyes


----------



## carphunterks (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wann startet ihr denn eure erste Session in diesem jahr,bzw wann habt ihr eure erste Session gestartet ?
> Würde mich mal interessieren,ich hatte eigentlich vor in den nächsten Wochen das erste Mal loszugehen ..
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

werd morgen mal etwas fischen fahren...und hoffe ein ein fang verbuchen... #6


----------



## gringo92 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

viel erfolg dann . bei uns ist immernoch alles zu :-O . aber ich denke wenn alles gut läuft sollte sich das flachwasser ende märz schon gut aufgewärmt haben dann schön auf 1meter tiefe die köder gebracht an einer schilfkante sollte was laufen


----------



## Filz321 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Sobald es etwas wärmer sit übert ein paar Tage...

Hab ne Frage zu der Befestigung von Pop-Ups an D-Rigs.
Durchstechen möchte ich vermeiden, deswegegen wollte ich Zahnseide verwenden.
Wie mus ich da vorgehen, dami der Pop-Up auch bei weiteren Würfen hält?

Gibs da irgendwo ne anleitung?


gruß


----------



## fishingexpert87 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so das war wohl nix mit dem karpfen heut...... naja ist schon nich einfach im winter....war 3 stunden auf carps und hab mir dann die spinnrute geschnappt und die hechte zeigten sich in bester beißlaune ....war mal wieder hechtangeln vom feinsten 8bisse 2 konnte ich leider nur landen da sie ziemlich spitz gebissen haben !


----------



## rice (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hui auf Hecht hmm wir haben Schonzeit ihr nich?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nein bei uns (sachsen-anhalt ) kannst bis 15.2 fischen  leider werden noch viele hechte abgeschlagen... muss ja sein bis 1.mai kann man nicht warten nein das geht nich


----------



## JonasH (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Bitte lasst es mal eine Nacht nicht so kalt sein^^ Tagsüber geht es ja schon nur die Nächte machen alles kaputt.
Hoffentlich gibt es bald die erste gute nachricht...


----------



## asuselite (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Eis auf jedem See ist noch Eis bei uns das is echt zum verzweifeln:c:c:c ich könnt kotzen!:v
Naja hoffen wir das beste das zumindest bis Ende Februar die Seen wieder frei sind!:k

Schöne Grüße an alle die mit mir Leiden!

SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## tarpoon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ist doch bald wieder soweit, nicht so ungeduldig freunde)


----------



## JonasH (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Heute nacht waren es hier wieder -2°C des ist nicht so das wahre ... :-( + 2 nachts wären mir lieber... mist mist


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich bin nächstes WE an der Lippe und in 3 Woche an einem anderen Fluss 

mal sehen was geht !


----------



## Filz321 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

benutzt hier keiner Zahnseide für Pop-Ups?
Dachte dass das eine ganz gängige Methode ist, um den Pop-Up zu schützen...


----------



## gigg (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Zahnseide ist zu umständlich. Du besorgst dir am besten spezielle "Baitrings" - also Köderringe aus Gummi. Gibt´s z.B. bei Askari.


----------



## sf-c5 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hallo,

hier mal in eigener Sache

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2368415&postcount=1

Bei Interesse bitte über PN melden.

Gruß an alle


----------



## huppe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



gigg schrieb:


> Zahnseide ist zu umständlich. Du besorgst dir am besten spezielle "Baitrings" - also Köderringe aus Gummi. Gibt´s z.B. bei Askari.


 das mit den bitrings klappt aber nur wenn du kein Kraut hast . wie gesagt das mit der Zahnseide klappt um einiges besser. 

  mit  bitrings geht aber auch ,benutze die nur wenn ich mit nen pellet und mit ner Tigernuss Angel ,damit der Abstand nicht zu groß ist wenn sich das pellet auflöst .
gruß huppe


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so leute...
ich hab heute die erste meldung bekommen.
bei uns in der nähe hat ein angelkumpel vier karpfen und einen graser (bis 15 pfund) auf SCHWIMMBROT gefangen. 
ich kann es selber nicht glauben.... aber es gibt mehrere zeugen... ich war leider nicht selber dabei.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich werde morgen auch mein Glück versuchen und werde davon berichten.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Nico HB (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Ich muss ANGELN, ich glaube ich gehe morgen auch mal los!

Hmmm......Schwimmbrot????Das wäre auch mal wieder nen versuch wert


----------



## gringo92 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

auf schwimmbrot ? =0

kannst du was zur wetterlage bei euch sagen ?
viel sonne ?


----------



## Kleenus (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mit Schwimmbrot im Winter ?! 
Das zeigst du mir aber |bigeyes
Es sei denn du hast da wo du lebst sehr hohe Temperaturen und viel Sonne wobei die Sonne nicht soo wichtig ist .


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

zur wetterlage: bewölkt, ein bisschen über 0°, das übliche eben. 
der teich hat allerdings einen einlauf mit ca. 8° warmem wasser. und die karpfen dort haben eh ne macke. 
ist dort ganz normal.....


----------



## j4ni (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Kleenus schrieb:


> Mit Schwimmbrot im Winter ?!
> Das zeigst du mir aber |bigeyes
> Es sei denn du hast da wo du lebst sehr hohe Temperaturen und viel Sonne wobei die Sonne nicht soo wichtig ist .



Warum nicht? Letztes Jahr gab es sogar eine Blinker (oder irgendeine andere deutsche Angelzeitung) Reportage darüber inclusive Film auf DVD (ok war also eher nicht Blinker sondern aeh Fisch und Fang?) wo Matze Koch Karpfen im Kanal im Winter mit Schwimmbrot gefangen hat...also wenn du es umbedingt "gezeigt bekommen" willst, bevor du es glaubst such in den F&F vom letzten Frühjahr....


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

die hab ich auch gesehen, war in der Fisch und Fang!


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jep die DVD hab ich auch noch,wegen blödem Wetter wollten die Hechte nicht beißen...

Sie haben dann Karpfen ausfindig gemacht die wegen Entenfütterung an der Oberfläche fraßen und konnten Notgedrungen mit  ihrem Frühstücksbrötchen ( Croissant ) den Karpfen erfolgreich nachstellen,un der Himmel war bedeckt(stark) !

Okey,es war nen Kanal,aber dennooh sollte sowas auch an einem See nicht unmöglich sein..

Schöner Beitrag von Matze Koch, der nimmt das alles nen bisschen Lockerer was ihn durchaus Sympatischer macht  .


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jop, hab den Film auch gesehn:m
Find Matze Koch eh cool, da er, wie schon gesagt wurde, das alles n bissl lockerer sieht, als manch anderer.



LG Jan Peter


----------



## Filz321 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich finde es immer interessant, wo der Matze Koch alles Karpfen fängt.
Ich wohne in der Nähe von vielen Kanälen die er beangelt, wäre aber nie auf die Idee gekommen dort zu fischen, zumindest nicht auf Karpfen.
Vor allem geht er die Sache immer sehr unkompliziert an und fängt trotzdem.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Gestern war ich in Treviso zum eigentlichen Karpfenangeln aber die Karpfen haben nicht so recht gebissen aber als ich einen Biss bekam hatte ich einen Stör am der Leine den ich auch gelandet habe. Er hatte Satte 19kg. Echt ein geiles Teil.

Ich weis dieser Erfolg gehört nicht gerade in diesen Thread aber eigentlich habe ich es ja auf Karpfen abgesehen gehabt.

Hier noch einige Bilder


mfG Lukas


----------



## bobbl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri!
Aber sag mal...wie verwertet man Stör?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Indem man ihn released.:vik:

mfG Lukas


----------



## gringo92 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wow 
petri geiler fisch!

verwerten ?
ein bisschen kaviar abluchsen und wieder freisetzen


----------



## G-hunter (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri fettes teiel hut ab


----------



## Xarrox (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Schöner Stör #6


----------



## Jens0883 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow super Fisch! Worauf hast du den gefangen?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Auf einen selfmade Fischboilie.:m

mfG Lukas


----------



## Marc 24 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Was für ein geiles Tier, herzlichen Glückwunsch |bigeyes. Bei uns gehts am We mit dem großen Boilierollen los und dann werden wir in den nächsten Wochen mal schauen, wie es mit dem Fischen aussieht .

Gruß Marc


----------



## suchti (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow nich schlecht^^ 
Dickes Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Nico HB (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner Stör,
zum verwerten, du kannst damit alles machen, Räuchern, braten einlegen kochen usw.........ist aber nicht jedermans sein geschmack.


----------



## Angler-Flo (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zu dem echt geilen Stör. 
So ein sch**ß hier bei uns ist noch alles zugefrohren ... würde auch mal gerne wieder auf Karpfenjagd gehen ...

Macht weiter so. ^^


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri! schöner stör!
"unsere" fischboilies mögen anscheinend nicht nur karpfen


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Danke für die Glückwünsche#6

@ Steffen 90
Zu Ostern fahr ich an einen schwierigen See, mal sehen ob die Boilies dort auch der Bringer ist.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Lukas,
War bestimmt nen Spektakulärer Drill,hatte mal das Glück an einer etwas feineren Rute ein 145cm langes Exemplar zu drillen....Springfreudige Gesselen,liefern nen geilen Drill !!


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Der Drill dauerte ca 20 min an meiner 2,75 lbs Rute von Sänger. Als ich den Anhieb gesetz hatte kam er zwar hoch und schaute nur mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser aber ansonsten blieb er immer auf dem Grund.

@ thecatfisch
Wie schwer war deinet?


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habe den nicht Gewogen...leider,hätte schon gerne gewusst we schwer der war..Hat auf Käse Gebissen,nur bei mir ist der richtig abgegangen  Springfreudig wie sonst was,oftmals schlitzen die dann aus,ein Glück bei mir nicht


----------



## j4ni (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri!
Ich konnte gestern auch endlich den ersten Blank verbuchen  Donnerstag geht's wieder los, sollte zufällig Fisch dabei rumkommen....


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri!!!
schönes teil....
wär auch gerne mal wieder am wasser....wär schon froh wenn ich auch mal meinen ersten blank#c......fang melden könnte.
saisonstart schon das 4te mal verschoben.
jetzt soll es der 6-8.03 richten......eeeeendlich am wasser,
aber kann immer noch was dazwischen kommen.....
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Max1994 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war gestern und heute am Wasser und könnte jeden Tag einen riesen Brassen landen war zwar sehr enttäuscht das es keine Karpfen waren aber wenigstens fing ich etwas und hab nicht geblankt[was bei den kalten Temparaturen ja schonmal vorkommt].


----------



## Max1994 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Echt klasse auf welchen Successful Baits Bolie hast du den Karpfen gefangen??
Die Brassen vielen auf Birdfood[red] herein.


----------



## gringo92 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

leute ich will bilder sehen ! =D
bei uns ist nur eine stelle von ca. 5x2meter frei -__-* die hab ich sonntag befischt  
aber das da nichts ging könnt ihr euch ja sicherlich denken


----------



## Marc 24 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ganz ruhig Gringo, Sonntag wirst du Bilder zu sehen bekommen sehen, ich geh nämlich mal wieder für eine Nacht raus :q. Nein im ernst, vielleicht wird es ja Samstag gleich mit der ersten Session im Jahr 2009 was .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

bei mir sind die seen immer noch zu, so langsam reichts, will endlich angeln!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Filz321 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

es friert immer noch bei euch?
ich schau schon seit 1 woche jeden wetterbericht im fernsehen, kann aber nirgends Minusgrade entdecken..


----------



## raabj (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

die frieren nicht zu sondern tauen nicht auf.


----------



## gringo92 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

genau so ist es bei uns waren es noch ca. 5cm ! =0


----------



## darth carper (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Max1994

Falls du mich meinst: mit dem Natur Pur Scopex Pro in der Traveller Ausführung.


----------



## Terraxx (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Lukas: Fetten Glückwunsch!!!
So ein Ding würd ichauch mal gerne fangen aber erstmal muss ich überhaupt mal wieder ans Wasser.
Die Angelschuel ist an nem See, war noch zugefroren aber richtig sch***geiler tag, Viel Sonne und schon richtig warm, mal schaun, wie es dieses WE aussieht, vielleicht kann ich ja mal die Laufeigenschaften meiner Wobbler Marke Selbstbau ausprobieren 

Die DVD mit Matze und dem Schwimcrossaint habe ich auch gesehen


----------



## CarpMetty (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin! Hier die Antwort auf die Frage im Fangthreat:
Also woran es jetzt wirklich lag, kann ich nicht sagen, der Freilauf war schon etwas härter eingestellt, konnte mir aber dennoch nicht vorstellen, das so etwas passiert. Er hatte ja auch erst noch ordentlich Schnur genommen.
Hatte mir erst im Winter das Grand Sniper besorgt, und will es nach dieser Aktion auch schon wieder loswerden. Hab auch kein Bock, jedesmal das olle Ding hinten abzuspannen, wenn dann soll es sofort vernünftig stehen. Hab mir soviel vom GS erhofft, aber so kann ich ja schon besser mein altes Anaconda MagicPod benutzen.


----------



## crossfire (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin! Hier die Antwort auf die Frage im Fangthreat:
> Also woran es jetzt wirklich lag, kann ich nicht sagen, der Freilauf war schon etwas härter eingestellt, konnte mir aber dennoch nicht vorstellen, das so etwas passiert. Er hatte ja auch erst noch ordentlich Schnur genommen.
> Hatte mir erst im Winter das Grand Sniper besorgt, und will es nach dieser Aktion auch schon wieder loswerden. Hab auch kein Bock, jedesmal das olle Ding hinten abzuspannen, wenn dann soll es sofort vernünftig stehen. Hab mir soviel vom GS erhofft, aber so kann ich ja schon besser mein altes Anaconda MagicPod benutzen.



Metty wenn du mit der Hinteren Auflage Probleme hast dann zieh doch die Schrauben nach ,wenn das Pod noch einiger Maßen ist bewirkt das wunder und sonst auf bohren und Imbusschraube dadurch drehen.


----------



## CarpMetty (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin Stephan!
Hab ich ja schon! Bzw ich hab die Schrauben durch Flügelschrauben ersetzt, damit ich das an Ort und Stelle nachziehen kann, wie gesehen ohne Erfolg.


----------



## crossfire (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

mhm bei mir hats wunderbar geklappt


----------



## CarpMetty (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Ist bei dir das dann Bombenfest? Sonst muss ich mir halt was anderes ausdenken! Mit den Flügelschrauben kann man die ja auch nicht sehr fest nachziehen.


----------



## carphunterks (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin! Hier die Antwort auf die Frage im Fangthreat:
> Also woran es jetzt wirklich lag, kann ich nicht sagen, der Freilauf war schon etwas härter eingestellt, konnte mir aber dennoch nicht vorstellen, das so etwas passiert. Er hatte ja auch erst noch ordentlich Schnur genommen.
> Hatte mir erst im Winter das Grand Sniper besorgt, und will es nach dieser Aktion auch schon wieder loswerden. Hab auch kein Bock, jedesmal das olle Ding hinten abzuspannen, wenn dann soll es sofort vernünftig stehen. Hab mir soviel vom GS erhofft, aber so kann ich ja schon besser mein altes Anaconda MagicPod benutzen.


 
:m Wenn du irgentwann die Möglichkeit hast versuch mal den Fox Sky.
Nicht weil ich ihn auch fische,ne er ist wirklich gut,hat zwar auch eineige Schwachstellen,aber die kann man gleich beheben.
Steht selbst bei dem Dicksten den ich im letzten Jahr hatte (36pfd.) ohne Probs#6


----------



## CarpMetty (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin!
Genau das hab ich mir auch als nächstes Pod ausgekuckt! Nur stört mich am Sky Pod, das bei der mittleren Rute der Swinger auf die Mittelstange knallt. Es ist zwar nur minimal, wenn man die Buzzer Bars ganz nach oben stellt, aber naja.


----------



## Siever (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Moin,
bin der totale Neuling in Sachen Karpfenangeln. Mittlerweile habe ich mir alles an Ausrüstung besorgt und würde jetzt gerne wissen, wie lange gekaufte Boilies im Pappbecher haltbar sind und wo ich diese am besten lager. Ach ja, hat jemand ne gute Idee für ein selbstgebautes Anti Tangle System? Danke!


----------



## carphunterks (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Genau das hab ich mir auch als nächstes Pod ausgekuckt! Nur stört mich am Sky Pod, das bei der mittleren Rute der Swinger auf die Mittelstange knallt. Es ist zwar nur minimal, wenn man die Buzzer Bars ganz nach oben stellt, aber naja.


Wie du auf dem Bild siehst habe ich die Fox drauf.
Mit den etwas längeren geht der Buzz doch schön hoch.
Habe nur das Probs mit den Sicherungsstifften an den Gelenken. Aber jetzt sind sie draussen und somit alles im Grünen Bereich.#6


----------



## carphunterks (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Siever schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin der totale Neuling in Sachen Karpfenangeln. Mittlerweile habe ich mir alles an Ausrüstung besorgt und würde jetzt gerne wissen, wie lange gekaufte Boilies im Pappbecher haltbar sind und wo ich diese am besten lager. Ach ja, hat jemand ne gute Idee für ein selbstgebautes Anti Tangle System? Danke!


Hi Siver
Wir alle haben mal angefangen und ich denke ein Forum sollte dafür genutzt werden, auch Neueinsteigern einige Tips geben zu können.
Also wie ich deinerFrage entnehme fischst du Radys,( also gekaufte Boilies). Im Pappbecher? Also würde sie erst einmal in eine Tüte oder Einer Dose aufbewaren.
Tüte dann,wenn du im Gefrierschrank platz hast und sie einfrieren kannst.
Ab in eine Tüte und luftdicht verschweissen. Im Gefrierschrank habe ich Boilies schon 2 Jahre gehabt.Allerdings rolle ich selber da ich im Jahr so 70 - 120kg verarbeite,und da wären mir Readys zu teuer.
Die letzten 2 Jahre salze ich sie ein.
Also im Behälter die Boilies, dann salz drauf bis die Boilies bedekt sind. So halten sie auch ohne Ende.
Salz zieht wasser raus der boilie wird trocken und hart
Vorteil: Der Boilie zieht wasser auf wenn er ins Wasser kommt,die Wasserlöslichen Bestandteile fangen an zu  
" arbeiten ". Und rest Salz am Boilie macht nichts. Löst sich auf . 
Bei Radys hast du eh Konservierungsstoffe drinn also halten die sich eh ne Zeit.
Hoffe das ich dir einwenig helfen konnte
Gruß aus Hessen#h


----------



## Siever (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Super! Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Jetzt muß ich nur noch fangen#h


----------



## carphunterks (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



Siever schrieb:


> Super! Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Jetzt muß ich nur noch fangen#h


 
Na dann ab ans Wasser und jede Menge Dicke. Immer gemütlich,dann kommt das schon
Gruß aus Hessen
#:#a


----------



## derdere (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*

Hallo.Ich habe auch mal ne frage!(hoffe bin richtig hier)
Ich brauche 2 neue Rollen und möchte mir die DAIWA Regal Plus BRi 5000 AB Freilaufrolle zulegen und wollte fragen ob hier jemand erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle hat!
Welche empfehlt ihr die 5000 oder 4500?
mfg


----------



## goepfi74 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das allgemeine Karpfenangler Off Topic Zimmer*



carphunterks schrieb:


> Hi Siver
> Wir alle haben mal angefangen und ich denke ein Forum sollte dafür genutzt werden, auch Neueinsteigern einige Tips geben zu können.
> Also wie ich deinerFrage entnehme fischst du Radys,( also gekaufte Boilies). Im Pappbecher? Also würde sie erst einmal in eine Tüte oder Einer Dose aufbewaren.
> Tüte dann,wenn du im Gefrierschrank platz hast und sie einfrieren kannst.
> ...


Wenn du die Boilies einsalzen tust wie genau machst du das ? Machst du die Murmeln in ein Gefäß und bedeckst du sie dann nur mit Salz oder vermengst du die Murmeln komplett mit dem Salz ? Und wo lagerst du sie dann ( Keller ) die müssen doch dann  bestimmt kühl und trocken gelagert werden oder liege ich da fasch ? Und noch ne Frage , wie lange halten sich eingesalzene Boilies ? Gruß goepfi


----------

